# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Έναρξη πιλοτικής λειτουργίας IPv4/IPv6 dual stack από τον ΟΤΕ

## SfH

Ο *OTE* ξεκινάει τις *πρώτες επίσημες δοκιμές συνδέσεων IPv6* πρωτοκόλλου με υλοποίηση* IPv4/IPv6 dual stack*. Το *Ιnternet Protocol Version 6* είναι μία νέα έκδοση του γνωστού πρωτοκόλλου διαμέσου του οποίου υλοποιούνται οι συνδέσεις δικτύου και έρχεται να αντικαταστήσει το υπάρχον IPv4. Ένας από τους σημαντικότερους λόγους για την αντικατάσταση του IPv4 είναι η *εξάντληση* των διαθέσιμων διευθύνσεων δικτύου. Το ΙPv4 πρωτόκολλο υποστηρίζει την παροχή *2^32 διευθύνσεων IP*, δηλαδή περίπου 4.3 δισεκατομμύρια ενώ το IPv6 ανεβάζει τον αριθμό αυτό στις *2^128 διευθύνσεις*, κάτι που οφείλεται στην διαφορά του μήκους των διευθύνσεων: στο IPv4 το μήκος μίας ΙP διεύθυνσης είναι 32bits και έχει την μορφή πχ 86.32.121.34 ενώ το μήκος μίας IPv6 διεύθυνσης είναι 128bits και έχει την μορφή 2010:0cb8:0000:64b3:0000:7a3e:4360:6112.

Με δεδομένη την εντός των ημερών (πιθανόν αύριο) εξάντληση των διαθέσιμων *blocks /8* διευθύνσεων της *IANA*, του φορέα που διαμοιράζει διευθύνσεις στις ανά περιοχές αρμόδιες εταιρείες (Regional Internet Registries) για την περαιτέρω απόδοση τους σε τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους, η υλοποίηση του IPv6 αλλά και η εξασφάλιση πως θα μπορέσει να συνυπάρξει αρμονικά και λειτουργικά με το υπάρχον IPv4 είναι μία ζωτική για την λειτουργία του διαδικτύου αναγκαιότητα. Mετά την εξάντληση των διευθύνσεων της IANA υπολογίζεται πως οι διαθέσιμες διευθύνσεις στους RIR θα έχουν εξαντληθεί μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο, οπότε οι πάροχοι θα πρέπει να διαχειριστούν την κατάσταση με τις υπάρχουσες διευθύνσεις τους. 

Πέρα από το επιχείρημα της εξάντλησης των IPv4 διευθύνσεων, μερικά από τα *προτερήματα* του IPv6 πρωτοκόλλου είναι:


Ιεραρχική διευθυνσιοδότηση για *πιο αποδοτική δρομολόγηση*Περισσότερες δυνατότητες στην *αυτόματη ρύθμιση συσκευών* κατά τη σύνδεση στο δίκτυο (Stateless / Statefull address configuration)Καλύτερη υποστήριξη μετακινούμενων συσκευών/χρηστώνΕυκολότερη επεκτασιμότητα


Στην Ελλάδα το *Εθνικό Δίκτυο Έρευνας και Τεχνολογίας* έχει συστήσει εδώ και δύο χρόνια την *Ομάδα Δράσης για το IPv6*, στην οποία από φέτος τον Ιούνιο συμμετέχει και το adslgr.com. Η Ομάδα Δράσης για το IPv6, συνεδριάζει με την συμμετοχή όλων των ενδιαφερομένων (παρόχων, εταιρειών κατασκευής CPE και δικτυακού εξοπλισμού κ.α.) προκειμένου να συντονίσει τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες για την ομαλή μετάβαση στο IPv6. 

Ο *ΟΤΕ* ανάμεσα στους άλλους παρόχους αναδεικνύεται πρωτοπόρος και κόβει πρώτος το νήμα των *επίσημων πιλοτικών δοκιμών IPv6 με IPv4/IPv6 dual stack*. Κάθε πάροχος πρέπει να εξασφαλίσει πως οι συνδεδεμένοι υπολογιστές στα δύο πρωτόκολλα θα "βλέπουν" οι μεν τους δε, αφού η μετάβαση στο IPv6 πρωτόκολλο δεν σημαίνει την αυτόματη κατάργηση του ΙPv4. Έτσι η υλοποίηση dual stack είναι μία υλοποίηση που εξασφαλίζει την ταυτόχρονη συνδεσιμότητα σε IPv4 και IPv6 πρωτόκολλα, ώστε ο χρήστης να μπορεί να "βλέπει" τόσο εκείνους τους προορισμούς που είναι διευθυνσιοδοτημένοι σε IPv4 όσο και εκείνους που είναι διευθυνσιοδοτημένοι σε IPv6. 

Για να συνδεθεί κάποιος adsl πελάτης του ΟΤΕ με IPv6 χρειάζεται τις εξής δύο *προϋποθέσεις/ενέργειες* και μόνο αυτές:
Router συμβατό με IPv6Αλλαγή του domain στο πεδίο του username (όνομα χρήστη) στις ρυθμίσεις του router: από *@otenet.gr* σε *@ipv6ote.gr*.

Τα router που υποστηρίζουν IPv6 και έχουν δοκιμαστεί από τον ΟΤΕ είναι τα εξής:
*Cisco 877/876**Cisco 887/886**AVM 7270*

Τα router που έχουν δοκιμαστεί από πιλοτικούς χρήστες είναι τα εξής:
*Gennet Oxygen**FreeBSD as an IPv6 router**OpenBSD as an IPv6 router**Gentoo Linux ως IPv6 CPE*


Μετά την σύνδεση στο IPv6 δίκτυο o χρήστης θα διαθέτει δύο διευθύνσεις:την "παλιά" IPv4 διεύθυνση και *παράλληλα* την νέα IPv6 διεύθυνση. Να σημειωθεί πως σε αυτήν την περίπτωση είναι απενεργοποιημένη στo IPv4 η αυξημένη προστασία από κακόβουλες επιθέσεις.

Σε επίπεδο λειτουργικού συστήματος υπολογιστή, σύμφωνα με το site του IPv6 του ΟΤΕ, ισχύουν τα εξής:
Σε *Linux*, το IPv6 υποστηρίζεται επίσημα από την έκδοση 2.6.12 του Kernel και (ανάλογα με το distribution) είτε θα είναι ενεργοποιημένο εξ’ αρχής ή θα χρειάζεται κάποια πολύ απλή ενεργοποίηση από το network configuration tool (συνήθως ένα απλό checkbox).Στα *Windows XP*, το IPv6 υποστηρίζεται από το SP2 αλλά χρειάζεται ενεργοποίηση.Στα *Windows Vista* και Windows 7, το IPv6 είναι ενεργοποιημένο *εξ’ αρχής*.Στο *Mac OS X*, το IPv6 υποστηρίζεται από την έκδοση v10.3 (Panther) και είναι ενεργοποιημένο εξ’ αρχής


Επίσης, *όλα* τα τελευταία προγράμματα πλοήγησης στο Internet (Firefox, Opera, Chrome, Safari, Internet Explorer κτλ) υποστηρίζουν IPv6. 

Η ομάδα του adslgr.com έκανε κάποια πρώτες δοκιμές IPv6 με Cisco 876 που ήταν επιτυχείς. Tα βασικά στοιχεία που εντοπίσαμε ήταν:

Κάποια ενδεικτικά traceroutes προς τυχαίους προορισμούς:



```
Tracing route to ipv6.he.net [2001:470:0:64::2] over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 
2 10 ms 10 ms 10 ms 2a02:580:10f:deaf:0:101:0:2
3 10 ms 10 ms 10 ms 2a02:580::1
4 10 ms 10 ms 10 ms 2a02:580:10f:1:221:d8ff:feea:22cf
5 10 ms 10 ms 10 ms 2a00:1cb8:2000::5
6 62 ms 62 ms 63 ms 2a00:1cb8:1::1e
7 63 ms 62 ms 62 ms 10gigabitethernet1-1.core1.lon1.he.net [2001:7f8:4::1b1b:1]
8 135 ms 131 ms 131 ms 10gigabitethernet4-4.core1.nyc4.he.net [2001:470:0:128::1]
9 197 ms 196 ms 197 ms 10gigabitethernet5-3.core1.lax1.he.net [2001:470:0:10e::1]
10 205 ms 216 ms 205 ms 10gigabitethernet2-2.core1.fmt2.he.net [2001:470:0:18d::1]
11 204 ms 205 ms 211 ms gige-g4-18.core1.fmt1.he.net [2001:470:0:2d::1]
12 204 ms 205 ms 205 ms ipv6.he.net [2001:470:0:64::2]
```



```
Tracing route to ipv6.he.net [2001:470:0:64::2] over a maximum of 30 hops:

1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  
2    17 ms    21 ms    51 ms  2a02:580:10f:deaf:0:101:0:2
3    19 ms    49 ms    53 ms  2a02:580::1
4    22 ms    18 ms    27 ms  2a02:580:10f:1:221:d8ff:feea:22cf
5    20 ms   136 ms    81 ms  2a00:1cb8:2000::5
6    89 ms    79 ms    79 ms  2a00:1cb8:1::1b
7    70 ms    70 ms    69 ms  10gigabitethernet1-1.core1.lon1.he.net [2001:7f8:4::1b1b:1]
8   139 ms   138 ms   137 ms  10gigabitethernet2-3.core1.nyc4.he.net [2001:470:0:3e::1]
9   228 ms   199 ms   201 ms  10gigabitethernet5-3.core1.lax1.he.net [2001:470:0:10e::1]
10   206 ms   207 ms   215 ms  10gigabitethernet2-2.core1.fmt2.he.net [2001:470:0:18d::1]
11   218 ms   225 ms   225 ms  gige-g4-18.core1.fmt1.he.net [2001:470:0:2d::1]
12   207 ms   212 ms   282 ms  ipv6.he.net [2001:470:0:64::2]
```

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τις επίσημες δοκιμές του ΟΤΕ μπορείτε να ανατρέξετε στην σχετική σελίδα: http://ipv6.ote.gr/. Στην ιστοσελίδα αυτή μπορείτε να διαβάσετε τις Συχνές Ερωτησεις, πληροφορίες για τα υποστηριζόμενα CPE αλλά και οποιαδήποτε άλλη σχετική πληροφορία.

Yπενθυμίζεται πως το adslgr.com είχε αποστείλει τον Ιούλιο του 2010 *ερωτηματολόγιο* προς όλους τους ελληνικούς τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους σχετικά με την μετάβαση στο IPv6 και οι απαντήσεις τους είναι διαθέσιμες εδώ

----------


## Giorgos18

Αυτα τα free/open BSD routers ειναι υπολογιστες με αυτες τις διανομες που λειτουργουν μονο σαν ρουτερ?

----------


## manosdoc

Αυτά είναι. Εύγε !  :Smile:

----------


## SfH

> Αυτα τα free/open BSD routers ειναι υπολογιστες με αυτες τις διανομες που λειτουργουν μονο σαν ρουτερ?


Όχι απαραίτητα *μόνο* σα router αλλά και σα router. Αν θες δηλαδή, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το υπάρχον cpe σα bridge και να κάνεις το "dial" από το ίδιο το pc. Αυτό δε σημαίνει βέβαια ότι δε μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το pc και για άλλους σκοπούς ( π.χ. desktop ) . 

Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να υποστηρίζεται ακριβώς η ίδια λειτουργία και με windows ( στο dual stack καθεαυτό δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα, δεν ξέρω όμως πως χειρίζονται το dhcpv6 τα windows ) , κάτι που σχεδιάζω να δοκιμάσω σύντομα.

----------


## nm96027

Μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ! :One thumb up:

----------


## USBCE

Φυσικά και ο ΟΤΕ θα το έκανε πρώτος. Αν περιμέναμε από παρόχους... :Whistle: 

Way to go.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Hetfield

Αντε να ακολουθησουν σιγα σιγα και οι υπολοιποι  :One thumb up:

----------


## kran

Ρε παιδιά, δεν κατάλαβα..... Πρέπει να πάρουμε καινούργια routers απο Σεπτέμβρη??? :Thinking:

----------


## cranky

Οχι, έχουμε χρόνο ακόμα.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Συγχαρητήρια στον ΟΤΕ.

Με άλλα λόγια από σήμερα με δοκιμασμένο router και afix ipv6ote.gr μετά του username@, ο χρήστης βλέπει μέσω IPv6;

----------


## Φευ...Γάτος

Απ΄ότι καταλαβαίνω πάντως, εμείς ως τελικοί αποδέκτες, κάτι αξιόλογο δεν έχουμε να κερδίσουμε/χάσουμε... 

Τώρα εφόσον δεν θα κόψουν μαχαίρι το ισχύον πρωτόκολλο IPv4, εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω ν΄ανησυχώ για τίποτε, έτσι; Δεν μ΄ενδιαφέρει ουσιαστικά αν ο δρομολογητής μου υποστηρίζει το νέο... Είναι δουλειά του ΟΤΕ, σωστά; 

Με το καιρό θα μας αλλάξουν υποχρεωτικά; Όπως με τη ψηφιακή τηλεόραση η οποία αφήνει ακόμη τα αναλογικά να «τρέχουν» ως το 2012 που αναγκαστικά πρέπει να αγοράσουμε το εξάρτημα; Απλά σ΄αυτή τη περίπτωση... Ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι υπεύθυνος να μας εξοπλίσει με νέους δρομολογητές;

----------


## Simpleton

Η αρχή έγινε  :One thumb up: 

Αυτό το Gennet Oxygen πού μπορεί να το βρει κανείς;

----------


## internal

Η νέα μας IP θα είναι static και όχι dynamic σωστά??? Πάει το rapidshare  :Evil:

----------


## Φευ...Γάτος

> Η νέα μας IP θα είναι static και όχι dynamic σωστά??? Πάει το rapidshare


Ωχ! Τι αστείο είναι αυτό; Δε θα μπορώ ν΄αλλάζω IP; Εν τοιαύτη περιτώσει δεν πάει μόνο το RapidShare (το οποίο παρεμπιπτόντως δε μ΄απασχολεί)... 

Πωωω!

----------


## internal

> Ωχ! Τι αστείο είναι αυτό; Δε θα μπορώ ν΄αλλάζω IP; Εν τοιαύτη περιτώσει δεν πάει μόνο το RapidShare... Πωωω!...


Ακριβώς...Ξεχνάμε πολλά πράγματα από δω και πέρα αν ισχύει αυτο...
 :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## nnn

κύριοι "ξεκολήστε" από το δέντρο και δείτε το δάσος, Internet δεν σημαίνει μόνο Rapidshare. Hotfile κλπ
αν δεν πάμε στο IPv6 σε 1-2 χρόνια δεν θα υπάρχει Internet.

----------


## nm96027

> Η νέα μας IP θα είναι static και όχι dynamic σωστά??? Πάει το rapidshare


Eίναι ελαφρώς αλλόκοτο να σας παρουσιάζει ένας πάροχος το νέο διαδίκτυο* και το πρώτο σας σχόλιο να είναι: "Πάει το rapidshare"...

*Η φράση ακούγεται υπερβολική αλλά δεν είναι. Το IPv6 θα αλλάξει το διαδίκτυο όπως το ξέρουμε σήμερα φέρνοντας νέες υπηρεσίες και νέες συνήθειες.

----------


## SfH

> Με άλλα λόγια από σήμερα με δοκιμασμένο router και afix ipv6ote.gr μετά του username@, ο χρήστης βλέπει μέσω IPv6;


Με δοκιμασμένο router και το νέο suffix ο χρήστης βλέπει *και* το ipv6 internet  :Wink: 




> Απ΄ότι καταλαβαίνω πάντως, εμείς ως τελικοί αποδέκτες, κάτι αξιόλογο δεν έχουμε να κερδίσουμε/χάσουμε...


Έχουμε να χάσουμε, αν δεν υπάρξει έγκαιρη υιοθέτηση του ipv6, γιατί το internet από ένα χρονικό σημείο και μετά θα σπάσει στα δύο.




> Η νέα μας IP θα είναι static και όχι dynamic σωστά??? Πάει το rapidshare


Το πιλοτικό προς το παρόν δίνει ένα μάλλον στατικό /56 δίκτυο ( 256 /64 αν το κάνεις subnet σε /64, όπου κάθε /64 έχει 18,446,744,073,709,551,616 διευθύνσεις ) από το οποίο μπορείς να διαλέξεις διεύθυνση ( ή να αφήσεις το host να διαλέξει αυτόματα ) . Το αν θα υπάρξουν δυναμικές, εξαρτάται από τους isp. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος σοβαρός τεχνικός περιορισμός, αλλά οι στατικές είναι ευκολότερες σε διαχείρηση/κτλ .

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Με δοκιμασμένο router και το νέο suffix ο χρήστης βλέπει *και* το ipv6 internet


Dual stack, σωστά... Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση.  :Smile:

----------


## psyxakias

> κύριοι "ξεκολήστε" από το δέντρο και δείτε το δάσος, Internet δεν σημαίνει μόνο Rapidshare. Hotfile κλπ
> αν δεν πάμε στο IPv6 σε 1-2 χρόνια δεν θα υπάρχει  Internet.


Μα δεν είπε κανείς όχι στην χρήση IPv6 αλλά υπάρχουν *εύλογες* ενστάσεις για τη χρήση static IPv6 και τα προβλήματα που πιθανόν μπορεί να προκαλέσει. Ευελπιστώ ότι θα είναι επιλογή του συνδρομητή η χρήση dynamic ή static IPv6 για να ξεπεραστούν οι όποιες ενστάσεις.  :Wink: 




> Eίναι ελαφρώς αλλόκοτο να σας  παρουσιάζει ένας  πάροχος το νέο διαδίκτυο* και το πρώτο σας σχόλιο να είναι: "Πάει το  rapidshare"...
> 
>   *Η φράση ακούγεται υπερβολική αλλά δεν είναι. Το IPv6 θα αλλάξει το  διαδίκτυο όπως το ξέρουμε σήμερα φέρνοντας νέες υπηρεσίες και νέες  συνήθειες.


Για τον απλό τελικό χρήστη οι διαφορές θα είναι λίγες. Επιπλέον, δε βλέπω το λόγο γιατί να υποτιμούμε το γεγονός ότι αρκετοί σκέφτονται τη χρήση που ήδη κάνουν, είτε σε file hosters, είτε σε p2p, είτε οπουδήποτε.




> Το πιλοτικό προς το παρόν δίνει ένα μάλλον στατικό /56 δίκτυο ( 256 /64 αν το κάνεις subnet σε /64, όπου κάθε /64 έχει 18,446,744,073,709,551,616 διευθύνσεις ) από το οποίο μπορείς να διαλέξεις διεύθυνση ( ή να αφήσεις το host να διαλέξει αυτόματα ) .


Ξέχασες όμως να πεις ότι ο τεράστιος αριθμός διευθύνσεων είναι εντός 1 range που αντιπροσωπεύεται από 1 CIDR (πχ 1:2:3:4::/56) και είναι εύκολο να περιοριστεί/μπλοκαριστεί μαζικά από οποιοδήποτε site, άρα τι 1 τι 10000000000000 IPs θα είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο.  :Wink: 

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται περί dynamic/static IPv6, έχει *ήδη* συζητηθεί σε αυτό το νήμα: *IANA: Πιθανή η εξάντληση των IPv4 διευθύνσεων και εντός της εβδομάδας*

----------


## laserscout

Μπράβο, ωραίο πράγμα η IPv6. Εγώ με IPv6 tunnel είμαι τόσο καιρό.

----------


## sonic

Αύριο λέει τελειώνουν οι διευθύνσεις, σε κάθε χώρα υπάρχουν βέβαια διαθέσιμες ακόμα.

----------


## internal

Το rapidshare είναι ένα μόνο από αυτά που δεν θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε με άνεση όπως κάναμε μέχρι τώρα λόγω της static ip. Απλό παράδειγμα,ένα από τα πολλά, και το ανέφερα. Το τι ΘΑ έρθει άλλο θέμα...Δεν είπαμε όχι στο ν6 αλλά όχι στην static ip

----------


## Haros

Να υποθέσω ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα αρχίσει σιγά σιγά να δίνει ipv6 routers στους καταναλωτές;

----------


## SfH

> Ξέχασες όμως να πεις ότι ο τεράστιος αριθμός διευθύνσεων είναι εντός 1 range που αντιπροσωπεύεται από 1 CIDR (πχ 1:2:3:4::/56) και είναι εύκολο να περιοριστεί/μπλοκαριστεί μαζικά από οποιοδήποτε site, άρα τι 1 τι 10000000000000 IPs θα είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο.


Εφόσον είναι στατικό και σταθερού μεγέθους το δίκτυο, ναι. Δεν έχουν ξεκαθαρίσει τα νερά όμως ακόμα για το τι μεγέθους δίκτυο θα δίνει ο κάθε provider.

----------


## Φευ...Γάτος

> Μα δεν είπε κανείς όχι στην χρήση IPv6 αλλά υπάρχουν *εύλογες* ενστάσεις για τη χρήση static IPv6 και τα προβλήματα που πιθανόν μπορεί να προκαλέσει. Ευελπιστώ ότι θα είναι επιλογή του συνδρομητή η χρήση dynamic ή static IPv6 για να ξεπεραστούν οι όποιες ενστάσεις.


...έτσι-έτσι! Σωστά! Εγώ επί παραδείγματι, δεν ανέφερα κανένα RapidShare. Εύλογα θαρρώ, αναρωτιέμαι τι θα συμβεί το οποίο θ΄αφορά ποικίλους λόγους. 

Εν πάση περιπτώσει δεν θα είναι και του «θανατά» μια αποκλειστική, στατική IP. Adapt or Die!... Που λένε και οι Αγγλοσάξονες!

----------


## psyxakias

> Εφόσον είναι στατικό και σταθερού μεγέθους το δίκτυο, ναι. Δεν έχουν ξεκαθαρίσει τα νερά όμως ακόμα για το τι μεγέθους δίκτυο θα δίνει ο κάθε provider.


Δε θα είναι δύσκολο να προβλεφθεί αν είναι /56 ή /64 (που είναι το πιο συνηθισμένο). Αλλά ακριβώς επειδή δεν έχουν ξεκαθαρίσει τα νερά, ευελπιστώ (όπως είπα και στο προηγούμενο post) ότι θα ληφθούν υπ'όψιν οι όποιες ενστάσεις και θα δίνεται επιλογή για dynamic ή static IPv6 όπως είναι με τις IPv4 (χωρίς κόστος όμως, λόγω ότι δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός αριθμού διευθύνσεων).

----------


## SfH

> Δε θα είναι δύσκολο να προβλεφθεί αν είναι /56 ή /64 (που είναι το πιο συνηθισμένο). Αλλά ακριβώς επειδή δεν έχουν ξεκαθαρίσει τα νερά, ευελπιστώ (όπως είπα και στο προηγούμενο post) ότι θα ληφθούν υπ'όψιν οι όποιες ενστάσεις και θα δίνεται επιλογή για dynamic ή static IPv6 όπως είναι με τις IPv4 (χωρίς κόστος όμως, λόγω ότι δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός αριθμού διευθύνσεων).


Δύσκολο δεν είναι, αλλά αν π.χ. είναι /64 και θεωρηθεί σα /56, έχεις άλλα 255 false positives, που δεν είναι ακριβώς και λίγα.

----------


## Artemius

1)γιατί προσωπικά φοβάμαι οτι οι εναλλακτικοί θα περιμένουν να τους έρθει το αυγό στο πωπό?
2)γιατί πάλι φοβάμαι,οτι θα προσπαθήσουν να "φτιάξουν" μια μαρμίτα,και να κουταλιάζουν?δλδ αν το πάνε με static ip's το πράγμα,η dynamic να είναι επί πληρωμή?
3)και το κυριότερο,έχω την εντύπωση οτι το νέο σύστημα θα είναι πιο "ελεγχόμενο" από τους isp (p2p,κτλ κτλ).ή κάνω λάθος?

----------


## dez

καποιες διευκρινησεις:

στο v6 κοματι, ο καθε τελικος χρηστης παιρνει ενα /56, το οποιο δεν εχει κανενα λογο να block-αριστει διοτι πολυ απλα δεν ειναι δεδομενο οτι ανηκει σ ενα χρηστη. Οταν (και αν) καταχωρηθουν τα end users blocks στο RIPE, τοτε το ξανασυζηταμε. Tο ιδιο το RIPE, ακομα δεν εχει αποφασισει πως θα καταχωρουνται τα v6 blocks.

στο v4 κοματι τωρα (αυτο που αφορα και καποιους προβληματισμους σας), η IP address που αποδιδεται δεν ειναι στατικη. Εχει δωθει ενα αρκετα μεγαλο block για τις αναγκες του πιλοτικου. Στην αρχη, ισως "φαινεται" σαν στατικη επειδη υπαρχει μικρο πληθος συνδρομητων και αποδιδονται λιγες διευθυνσεις. Οσο πληθαινουν οι πιλοτικοι χρηστες, τοσο πιο δυναμικο θα γινεται το v4 address allocation

Οσο για τα υποστηριζομενα routers, για την ωρα δεν ειναι πολλα, αλλα γινονται προσπαθειες να εμπλουτιστει η λιστα. Οπως πιθανα ειδατε και στο site, υπαρχουν και αξιολογα user submissions

@kran: οχι, μην αγορασεις ακομα IPv6 CPE, εκτος κι αν θες να λαβεις μερος στο πιλοτικο

@Mouse Potato: ναι, supported router, σωστο config, @oteipv6.gr suffix και συνδεεσαι dual stack

@Φευ...Γάτος: η απαντηση σε ολες τις ανησυχιες σου ειναι ... ναι  :Smile: 

@Simpleton: αν δε κανω λαθος ειναι το CPE που δινει η Tellas. Κατα τ αλλα http://broadband.gennetsa.com/pdf/ox...iad_v1.1.2.pdf (εχει και διευθυνση/τηλ)

@psyxakias: το συνηθες πλεον ειναι το /56 για οικιακη χρηση , το οποιο φτανει και μεχρι /48. Το /64 εξεταζεται πλεον μονο για mobile devices (smartplhones etc)

επιπλεον, στο http://twitter.com/oteipv6 για αρκετες πληροφοριες σχετικα με το πιλοτικο (περιπου σε καθημερινη βαση)

----------


## gbil

Με μια γρήγορη αλλαγή έπαιξε κατευθείαν. Ευκαιρία να απενεργοποιήσω το tunnel που είχα μέχρι τώρα. 

ένα μπράβο στον OTE

----------


## Φευ...Γάτος

Dez, σίγουρα αναφέρεσαι στο πρώτο μου μήνυμα, σωστά; Άρα... Κάθομαι αναπαυτικά, εφοδιάζομαι με ποπ-κορν και κοκα-κολίτσα και παρακολουθώ δίχως καμία ανησυχία την εξέλιξη...

Τζάμι, Ο.Κ.!

----------


## zeroG

Επίσης μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε και το M0n0wall.

----------


## psyxakias

> στο v6 κοματι, ο καθε τελικος χρηστης παιρνει ενα /56, το οποιο δεν εχει κανενα λογο να block-αριστει διοτι πολυ απλα δεν ειναι δεδομενο οτι ανηκει σ ενα χρηστη. Οταν (και αν) καταχωρηθουν τα end users blocks στο RIPE, τοτε το ξανασυζηταμε. Tο ιδιο το RIPE, ακομα δεν εχει αποφασισει πως θα καταχωρουνται τα v6 blocks.


Ο μεγάλος αριθμός διευθύνσεων και η δυνατότητα άμεσης αλλαγής μεταξύ αυτών θα προκαλέσει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αύξηση των abuses σε διάφορες υπηρεσίες, οπότε είναι θέμα χρόνου αρκετές υπηρεσίες να "βλέπουν" το standard /56 ως 1 χρήστη σε broadband ISPs και να εστιάζονται στο κάτοχο της σύνδεσης, χωρίς να τους ενδιαφέρουν τρίτοι. Και τώρα με το IPv4 και το NAT, ισχύει το γεγονός ότι μπορεί να μοιράζονται πολλαπλοί χρήστες 1 διεύθυνση και όμως πάντα μπλοκάρεται ολόκληρη η IP (ειδικά σε static IPs) ακόμα και όταν υπάρχει δυνατότητα διαχωρισμού (HTTP headers σε επισκέπτες websites, ident στο IRC, ή virtualhost σε web sites).




> @psyxakias: το συνηθες πλεον ειναι το /56 για οικιακη χρηση , το οποιο φτανει και μεχρι /48. Το /64 εξεταζεται πλεον μονο για mobile devices (smartplhones etc)


Προφανώς έχω μείνει πίσω, σε ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνιση.  :One thumb up:

----------


## goku

παιδιά, εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει αυτό με το bridge, δηλαδή οποιοδήποτε router και να έχουμε, το βάζουμε σε bridge mode, και μετά μέσω κάποιων ρυθμίσεων του λειτουργικού συστήματος θα μπορούμε να συνδεόμαστε με ipv6; Από ότι είδα δουλεύει με freebsd, openbsd και gentoo, με άλλα λειτουργικά τι παίζει;

----------


## zeroG

> παιδιά, εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει αυτό με το bridge, δηλαδή οποιοδήποτε router και να έχουμε, το βάζουμε σε bridge mode, και μετά μέσω κάποιων ρυθμίσεων του λειτουργικού συστήματος θα μπορούμε να συνδεόμαστε με ipv6;


Ναι, θα παίζει μόνο σαν modem.




> Από ότι είδα δουλεύει με freebsd, openbsd και gentoo, με άλλα λειτουργικά τι παίζει;


http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/network/bb530961

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/n.../cc987595.aspx

----------


## mojiro

σας ζηλεύω ρε ...
στη wind ακόμη λένε δεν έχουμε επίσημη ενημέρωση...

@goku
Όλα τα dsl router, έχουν δυνατότητα bridge mode, όπου τα atm packets γίνονται μεταφέρονται στο ethernet δίκτυο.
από εκεί και πέρα προφανώς έχεις μακράν ανώτερη διαχείριση firewall, nat, load balance, vpns, κλπ κλπ

Το μόνο μειονέκτημα σε αυτό είναι ότι αναγκαστικά πέφτει το MTU λόγω ενθυλάκωσης των πρωτοκόλλων. Εδώ θέλει λίγες δοκιμές γιατί μερικά sites (πχ. ότι έχει να κάνει με microsoft) μπορεί να μη σου παίζουν λόγω μειωμένου MTU, οπότε αφενός πρέπει να βρεις ένα καλό μέγεθος MTU πάνω στο pppoe που ανήγεις και αφετέρου να βάλεις κανόνες στο firewall ώστε να μετατρέπει τα πακέτα.

Ενδεικτικά εγώ έχω 1460bytes στο MTU, από 1500 που είναι το default & max.

Διανομές ή λειτουργικά σχετικά με firewalls/networks που λογικά υποστηρίζουν ipv6/bridge:
1) pfsence -> fork του m0n0wall
2) m0n0wall
3) mikrotik (δοκιμασμένο)
4) vyatta
5) astaro

----------


## christhenis

Τουλάχιστον να δώσει router IPv6 ο ΟΤΕ ασύρματο (πολλά ζητάω ε :Wink:

----------


## dez

> Ο μεγάλος αριθμός διευθύνσεων και η δυνατότητα άμεσης αλλαγής μεταξύ αυτών θα προκαλέσει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αύξηση των abuses σε διάφορες υπηρεσίες, οπότε είναι θέμα χρόνου αρκετές υπηρεσίες να "βλέπουν" το standard /56 ως 1 χρήστη σε broadband ISPs και να εστιάζονται στο κάτοχο της σύνδεσης, χωρίς να τους ενδιαφέρουν τρίτοι. Και τώρα με το IPv4 και το NAT, ισχύει το γεγονός ότι μπορεί να μοιράζονται πολλαπλοί χρήστες 1 διεύθυνση και όμως πάντα μπλοκάρεται ολόκληρη η IP (ειδικά σε static IPs) ακόμα και όταν υπάρχει δυνατότητα διαχωρισμού (HTTP headers σε επισκέπτες websites, ident στο IRC, ή virtualhost σε web sites).


Με αφορμη το παραπανω, θα προσπαθησω να κανω μια διευκρινηση.

Οταν ο τελικος χρηστης παιρνει ενα /56 (δηλ 256  subnets /64), οι μονοι που γνωριζουν το prefix του χρηστη ειναι ο ISP κι ο χρηστης. Η IPv6 διευθυνση η οποια ειναι παραμετροποιημενη στο PC του χρηστη ειναι και η IP διευθυνση που "φαινεται" στον "εξω κοσμο", στο απεναντι ακρο της συνδεσης, ειτε αυτο ειναι ενας web server ή ενα p2p client κλπ. Το απεναντι ακρο λοιπον, "βλεπει" μια μοναδικη IPv6 διευθυνση με μασκα /128, κι οχι ολο το /56 prefix. για την ακριβεια, δεν υπαρχει ουδεμια γνωση του prefix του χρηστη. Αρα, αν μπλοκαριστει κατι, αυτο θα ειναι μια IPv6 διευθυνση ( /128) απο ολο το /56. Κι ολο αυτο αφορα sites που ειναι IPv6-enabled (native ή dual stack)

Γενικα, ας μην προτρεχουμε για το πως θα εξελιχθουν τα πραγματα. Οπως εχω ξαναγραψει, το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι το IPv6 θα συνυπαρχει με το IPv4 για πολλα χρονια ακομα  :Smile:

----------


## goku

> Ναι, θα παίζει μόνο σαν modem.
> 
> 
> 
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/network/bb530961
> 
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/n.../cc987595.aspx





> σας ζηλεύω ρε ...
> στη wind ακόμη λένε δεν έχουμε επίσημη ενημέρωση...
> 
> @goku
> Όλα τα dsl router, έχουν δυνατότητα bridge mode, όπου τα atm packets γίνονται μεταφέρονται στο ethernet δίκτυο.
> από εκεί και πέρα προφανώς έχεις μακράν ανώτερη διαχείριση firewall, nat, load balance, vpns, κλπ κλπ
> 
> Το μόνο μειονέκτημα σε αυτό είναι ότι αναγκαστικά πέφτει το MTU λόγω ενθυλάκωσης των πρωτοκόλλων. Εδώ θέλει λίγες δοκιμές γιατί μερικά sites (πχ. ότι έχει να κάνει με microsoft) μπορεί να μη σου παίζουν λόγω μειωμένου MTU, οπότε αφενός πρέπει να βρεις ένα καλό μέγεθος MTU πάνω στο pppoe που ανήγεις και αφετέρου να βάλεις κανόνες στο firewall ώστε να μετατρέπει τα πακέτα.
> 
> ...


υπάρχει κανένας οδηγός για το πως να το κάνουμε να λειτουργήσει σε windows xp home sp3 και linksys wag200g;

........Auto merged post: goku πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

άκυρο, βλέπω υπάρχει ένας οδηγός στο 2ο link που δείνει ο zeroG, θα το επειχηρήσω.

----------


## sexrazat

Καλή κίνηση από ΟΤΕ :One thumb up:

----------


## kami84gr

Εξαιτίας μερικών σπαταλών μου τους τελευταίους μήνες  :Embarassed:  δεν παίζουν φράγκα για αλλαγή του ρούτερ, άρα θα καταφύγω σε λύση να μετατρέψω ένα αρχαίο μπρίκι που έχω πεταμένο στην αποθήκη σε ipv6 router με Debian Squeeze για λειτουργικό.

Μόλις τα καταφέρω θα ποστάρω οδηγό, αν δεν με προλάβει κάποιος φυσικά!  :Wink: 

Βέβαια έιναι και το θέμα της κατανάλωσης να έχεις ένα pc 24/7 ανοιχτό, οπότε στο μέλλον η πιο βιώσιμη λύσηη είναι μάλλον η αλλαγή router.

----------


## treli@ris

Μπραβο στον ΟΤΕ για την πρωτια επι του θεματος  :One thumb up:

----------


## SfH

Πριν λίγο δοκίμασα να συνδεθώ με τον PPPoE dialer των windows 7 , βάζοντας το router σε bridge mode , και συνδέθηκε/πήρε ips κανονικότατα και εύκολα με τις default ρυθμίσεις του dialer.

----------


## dhmk

Φαντάζομαι ότι το οποιονδήποτε router μπορεί να υποστηρίξει ipv6 με νέο firmware. Αλλά ποιος θα το κάνει; Π.χ. με το αγαπημένο μου speedtouch 585v6; Δεν το χωρίζω, δεν το χωρίζω!

----------


## giraios

Το φρονίμων τα παιδιά...
Καλή κίνηση από τον ΟΤΕ που δεν περιμένει να έρθει η τελευταία στιγμή για να δράσει.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση με κάποιο update τα υπάρχοντα ρουτερ να γίνουν συμβατά?

----------


## mojiro

ποιο router από όλα; :P
νομίζω ότι ο προσωρινός μεταβατικός τρόπος είναι linux router ή windows με pppoe + internet sharing

----------


## bo8ran8rwpos

Αν καταλαβα σε καθε συνδεση/πελατη/whatever ο isp θα αναθετει ενα ολοκληρο subnet το οποιο μπορει να χρησιμοποιησεις οπως θες?

Προσωπικα χαιρομαι γιατι θα προσπεραστει το NAT το οποιο εχει γινει τρομερα κακο σπυρι στο πισινο του gaming.
Απο την αλλη οντως δημιουργειται καποιο θεμα με anonymity παντως. Οχι φυσικα σε real life επιπεδο αλλα σιγουρα το να εχεις μια συγκεκριμενη ip συνδεδεμενη με σενα δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο.

----------


## LAMBIS_7

Για να δούμε πότε θα ξεκινήσουν και οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι....  :Thinking:

----------


## bo8ran8rwpos

LOL, ειχα ξεχασει να κανε refresh to topic απ'οταν ξεκινησα να διαβαζω και ειδα πως εχει ηδη απαντηθει αυτο που ρωταγα.




> Με αφορμη το παραπανω, θα προσπαθησω να κανω μια διευκρινηση.
> 
> Οταν ο τελικος χρηστης παιρνει ενα /56 (δηλ 256  subnets /64), οι μονοι που γνωριζουν το prefix του χρηστη ειναι ο ISP κι ο χρηστης. Η IPv6 διευθυνση η οποια ειναι παραμετροποιημενη στο PC του χρηστη ειναι και η IP διευθυνση που "φαινεται" στον "εξω κοσμο", στο απεναντι ακρο της συνδεσης, ειτε αυτο ειναι ενας web server ή ενα p2p client κλπ. Το απεναντι ακρο λοιπον, "βλεπει" μια μοναδικη IPv6 διευθυνση με μασκα /128, κι οχι ολο το /56 prefix. για την ακριβεια, δεν υπαρχει ουδεμια γνωση του prefix του χρηστη. Αρα, αν μπλοκαριστει κατι, αυτο θα ειναι μια IPv6 διευθυνση ( /128) απο ολο το /56. Κι ολο αυτο αφορα sites που ειναι IPv6-enabled (native ή dual stack


Βασικα δε θα ειναι ευκολο να βρεθει το prefix απο το routing της IP που θες να blockαρεις?

----------


## deniSun

Θα έχουμε μεγάλες εξελίξεις και στο θέμα των ρούτερ.
Τώρα θα φανούν πόσο σοβαρές είναι κάποιες εταιρείες με το πόσο γρήγορα και αν θα δώσουν νέα fw με υποστήριξη ipv6.

----------


## aanas

Ποιός θα βοηθήσει τους άσχετους !

----------


## thodoris12

> Θα έχουμε μεγάλες εξελίξεις και στο θέμα των ρούτερ.
> Τώρα θα φανούν πόσο σοβαρές είναι κάποιες εταιρείες με το πόσο γρήγορα και αν θα δώσουν νέα fw με υποστήριξη ipv6.


Δηλαδή με ένα καινούργιο firmware τα router που έχουμε τώρα θα υποστηρίζουν ipv6;

----------


## marios32

Μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ, το είχα διαβάσει σε ένα άρθρο αν θυμαμαι καλά και οι περισσότεροι πάροχοι δεν απάντησαν αν είναι έτοιμοι....

----------


## goku

Παιδιά, εγκατέστησα το ipv6 σύμφωνα με τις παρακάτω οδηγείες




> A.	
> 
> To install the IPv6 protocol for Windows XP with SP2 or later, do the following:
> 
> 1) Log on to the computer with a user account that has privileges to change network configuration.
> 2) Click Start, click Control Panel, and then double-click Network Connections.
> 3) Right-click any local area connection, and then click Properties.
> 4) Click Install.
> 5) In the Select Network Component Type dialog box, click Protocol, and then click Add.
> ...


μετά πηγαίνω στην "δημιουργία νέας σύνδεσης"-->"σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ" και μου βγάζει μόνο την παρακάτω επιλογή, πατάω επόμενο και μετά δεν κάνει τίποτα. Έχω φάει φρίκη, πως θα το φτιάξω για να συνδέομαι με ipv6; Έχω windows xp home sp3 και linksys wag200g.

-----edit-----

είχα απενεργοποιήσει όλες τις υπηρεσίες που δεν χρειάζονται σύμφωνα με αυτόν τον οδηγό, λέτε να χρειάζεται καμιά υπηρεσία που σταμάτησα;

----------


## nnn

αν δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι θέλει από elevated CMD


```
c:\ netsh interface ipv6 install
c:\ netsh interface ipv6 set privacy disabled persistent
```

----------


## konenas

ΖήτωΩ!!!!!!

@Someonefromhell
Ωραίες οπτικές ίνες, από το απώτερο μέλλον είναι;

----------


## Simpleton

> αν δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι θέλει από elevated CMD
> 
> 
> ```
> c:\ netsh interface ipv6 install
> c:\ netsh interface ipv6 set privacy disabled persistent
> ```


Γιατί το δεύτερο;

----------


## borror

Παιδιά έχω μία απορία αν μπορεί να μου λύσει κάποιος.

Λοιπόν στο IPv4 είχαμε ένα ρουτερ το οποιο έκανε την "κλήση" στο ιντερνετ κ ολοι συνδεδεομασταν σε αυτον. 

Ας πουμε προσωπικα έβαλα ένα μοντεμακι της linksys το οποιο έχει μία θύρα RJ11 και μία RJ45. κ πίσω απο αυτό switch. το γυρνάω σε bridged mode και μπορώ ταυτόχρονα απο 2 pc να πάρω διευθύνσεις ipv6 οι οποίες είναι και διαφορετικές.  τι παιζεί? δλδ με ένα username μας δίνει πολλές ipv6 ο παροχέας???

----------


## orck

> Eίναι ελαφρώς αλλόκοτο να σας παρουσιάζει ένας πάροχος το νέο διαδίκτυο* και το πρώτο σας σχόλιο να είναι: "Πάει το rapidshare"...
> 
> *Η φράση ακούγεται υπερβολική αλλά δεν είναι. Το IPv6 θα αλλάξει το διαδίκτυο όπως το ξέρουμε σήμερα φέρνοντας νέες υπηρεσίες και νέες συνήθειες.


Θα ηθελα να μου τεκμηριωσεις τι υπηρεσια θα φερει το IPv6. Πιστευω οτι ειναι πιο πολυ τεχνικο προβλημα δικτυωσης γιατι πλεον "δεν χωραμε" η μαλλον γιατι ειμασταν σπαταλοι στην αρχη.
Τι σχεση εχουν οι υπηρεσιες με την νεα διευθυνσιοδοτηση;
Εκτος και εαν εννοεις οτι το ψυγειο θα εχει IPv6 και θα κανει παραγγελια μονο του οτι λειπει. Αυτο θα μπορουσε να το κανει και με IPv4 εαν εφταναν οι διευθυνσεις για ολες τις συσκευες.

----------


## dez

πληροφοριες για το θεμα των CPE και αν υποστηριζουν IPv6 με καποιο νεωτερο firmware μπορειτε να βρειτε στο http://labs.ripe.net/Members/mirjam/...d-january-2011 . Οσον αφορα το πιλοτικο του ΟΤΕ, οτι δοκιμαζεται (ειτε επισημα ή απο τους πιλοτικους χρηστες, θ ανεβαινει στο http://ipv6.ote.gr/?page_id=43

Οποτε, mini howtos απο setups που λειτουργουν ειναι ευπροσδεκτα  :Smile: 

@bo8ran8rwpos: χωρις να μαι σιγουρος οτι καταλαβαινω την ερωτηση, απαντω οτι το routing του prefix του χρηστη το γνωριζει ο router στον οποιο τερματιζει το PPP του χρηστη. Απο κει και περα, τα prefixes ομαδοποιουνται στην συνεχεια της δρομολογησης. Εχω την εντυπωση οτι μπαινουμε σε λεπτομερειες ομως...

@Simpleton: η 2η εντολη καταργει ενα privacy extension της microsoft ωστε να μην χρησιμοποιουνται προσωρινες διευθυνσεις για την εξερχομενη κινηση

----------


## Simpleton

> (...)
> @Simpleton: η 2η εντολη καταργει ενα privacy extension της microsoft ωστε να μην χρησιμοποιουνται προσωρινες διευθυνσεις για την εξερχομενη κινηση


Το γνωρίζω, απλά δεν κατάλαβα γιατί το πρότεινε. Δεν είναι λίγο επικίνδυνο;

----------


## phantom92

Μόλις κατάφερα να ενεργοποιήσω το IPv6 σε router της *Linksys/Cisco* *WRT320N* με εγκατεστημένο *DD-WRT* με την βοήθεια του DD-WRT Wiki (http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/IPv6). Για όποιον έχει ήδη DD-WRT η διαδικασία είναι σχετικά απλή (υπόθεση λεπτών!) απλά μην ξεχάσετε να αντικαταστήσετε τα vlan1/vlan2 στα commands που υπάρχουν στο wiki με το ppp0 (λόγω PPPoE).
Για να σιγουρευτείτε οτι όλα πήγαν καλά το http://test-ipv6.com/ είναι ένα χρήσιμο εργαλείο (τρέξτε το παραπάνω απο μια φορά γιατί συχνά μπορεί να κάνει timeout σε κάποιο απο τα test). Και κάτι τελευταίο, αν και δεν το έχω ψάξει αρκετά το θέμα, στο παραπάνω wiki τα MTU values που δίνονται είναι 1280 αλλά προτείνω να οριστεί 1400 (απο ότι λέει το test που ανέφερα με <1400 δεν θα εμφανίζονται σωστά κάποια IPv6 sites).

----------


## acid_18

Γιατί είναι Ip6 και όχι 5 αφού τώρα έχουμε 4?

----------


## Simpleton

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv5

----------


## phantom92

> Γιατί είναι Ip6 και όχι 5 αφού τώρα έχουμε 4?


Για τον ίδιο λόγο που δεν είχαμε και v1-3, δεν πέρασαν πότε το στάδιο της σχεδιάσης.

----------


## acid_18

Ααα έτσι πάει..Τώρα δηλαδή θα γραφτούν νέα βιβλία και θα αλλάξει η ύλη στις σχολές..

----------


## SfH

> Ας πουμε προσωπικα έβαλα ένα μοντεμακι της linksys το οποιο έχει μία θύρα RJ11 και μία RJ45. κ πίσω απο αυτό switch. το γυρνάω σε bridged mode και μπορώ ταυτόχρονα απο 2 pc να πάρω διευθύνσεις ipv6 οι οποίες είναι και διαφορετικές. τι παιζεί? δλδ με ένα username μας δίνει πολλές ipv6 ο παροχέας???


 Δε νομίζω να μπορέσεις να ανοίξεις 2 ξεχωριστά ppp sesssions με τα ίδια credentials. Όταν κάνεις connect όμως ( στο πιλοτικό τουλάχιστον ) , παίρνεις και ένα /56, το οποίο περιλαμβάνει πολλές διευθύνσεις .

----------


## Georgevtr

Θα το τεστάρω εντός ολίγων ημερών με το oxyGen.

Προς το παρών τρώω πόρτα  http://test-ipv6.com/ 

* No IPv6 address detected 
***World IPv6 day is June 8th, 2011*. No problems are anticipated for you with this browser, at this location. 

***	You appear to be able to browse the IPv4 internet only. You will not be able to reach IPv6-only sites.

**** Your DNS server (possibly run by your ISP) appears to have no access to the IPv6 internet, or is not configured to use it. This may in the future restrict your ability to reach IPv6-only sites.

Οπότε έχουμε μήνες μπροστά μας να τσεκάρουμε τα cpe μας.Εύγε στον Οτε για την πρωτοπορία του.

----------


## dez

> Το γνωρίζω, απλά δεν κατάλαβα γιατί το πρότεινε. Δεν είναι λίγο επικίνδυνο;


Δε θα το λεγα. Υποψιαζομαι ομως οτι οι οπαδοι του NAT θα το αγκαλιασουν  :Wink:  . Στην πραγματικοτητα, η microsoft "σπαει" το πρωτοκολλο με αυτα τα privacy extensions και δημιουργει κι αρκετες (γνωστες) δυσλειτουργιες. 

@orck: η μεταβαση στο IPv6, πρωτα απ ολα ειναι αναγκαια γιατι "δεν ηταν εξ αρχης αρκετα" κι οχι γιατι σπαταλησαμε (σπαταλησαμε κιολας αλλα η πιστωση χρονου θα ταν αμελητεα). "Killer application" δεν υπαρχει για την ωρα στο IPv6 και κατα τη γνωμη μου δεν εχει σημασια. 

Μην υποτιμας το μελλον ομως. Λογω του μεγαλου αριθμου διευθυνσεων και κατ επεκταση της διαδικτυωσης των ... παντων μπορουν να προκυψουν νεες υπηρεσιες τις οποιες δεν φανταζομαστε ακομα.

----------


## Georgevtr

> Τουλάχιστον να δώσει router IPv6 ο ΟΤΕ ασύρματο (πολλά ζητάω ε


 :Whistle:

----------


## paodim

για οσουσ λενε για  to rapidshare για να καταλαβω σας ενοχλει οτι δε θα χετε πια δωρεαν rapid?νομιζω το μονο ερωτηματικο ειναι η ανωνυμια σε σχεση με την static ip οτιδηποτε αλλο νομιζω ειναι για καλο!τωρα με τα ρουτερ θα τη βολεψοθμε νομιζω.... :Razz:

----------


## paravoid

> Δε νομίζω να μπορέσεις να ανοίξεις 2 ξεχωριστά ppp sesssions με τα ίδια credentials. Όταν κάνεις connect όμως ( στο πιλοτικό τουλάχιστον ) , παίρνεις και ένα /56, το οποίο περιλαμβάνει πολλές διευθύνσεις .


Όχι ακριβώς. Ανοίγεις ένα PPP session στο οποίο κάνεις IPCP (όπως και τώρα) και επιπλέον κάνεις και IPv6CP. Για να χρησιμοποιήσεις το /56 (το οποίο κάνεις partition σε 256 /64άρια), κάνεις DHCPv6-PD πάνω από το PPP interface, είτε με globally scoped IPv6 διεύθυνση (που έχει έρθει με autoconfiguration), είτε με link-local (unnumbered).

----------


## _stargazer

> Φυσικά και ο ΟΤΕ θα το έκανε πρώτος. Αν περιμέναμε από παρόχους...
> 
> Way to go.


Μάλλον ο ΟΤΕ το ανακοίνωσε απλά πρώτος... 

Σε Cyta tracert 2001:470:0:64::2 δουλεύει πάντως....
Για άλλους παρόχους δε ξέρω, δοκιμάστε εδώ: http://test-ipv6.com/

----------


## nm96027

Aπλώς για την ιστορία του θέματος:

Ο APNIC (Ασία-Αυστραλία) ανακοίνωσε την αίτηση προς την ΙΑΝΑ των δύο τελευταίων blocks /8 οπότε ενεργοποιείται πλέον η αυτόματη διαδικασία απόδοσης των υπόλοιπων 5 blocks στους 5 RIRs. Έτσι και ουσιαστικά πλέον οι διευθύνσεις της ΙΑΝΑ έχουν τελειώσει. Θα τελειώσουν και τυπικά μόλις η ΙΑΝΑ αποδώσει τα blocks αυτά στους RIRs.

----------


## aiolos.01

> Aπλώς για την ιστορία του θέματος:
> 
> Ο APNIC (Ασία-Αυστραλία) ανακοίνωσε την αίτηση προς την ΙΑΝΑ των δύο τελευταίων blocks /8 οπότε ενεργοποιείται πλέον η αυτόματη διαδικασία απόδοσης των υπόλοιπων 5 blocks στους 5 RIRs. Έτσι και ουσιαστικά πλέον οι διευθύνσεις της ΙΑΝΑ έχουν τελειώσει. Θα τελειώσουν και τυπικά μόλις η ΙΑΝΑ αποδώσει τα blocks αυτά στους RIRs.



Τέλος λοιπόν και επίσημα οι v4.
Δε νομίζω πάντως οι ISP να δίνουν static. Έτσι και αλλιώς μέχρι τώρα το static το χρεώναν επιπλέον για προφανείς λόγους. Γιατί να αλλάξουν; Οχι απο τεχνική σκοπιά, αλλά καθαρά απο εμπορική.

----------


## Highlander

Γενικά πάντως το static εγκυμονεί κινδύνους σε αρχάριους χρήστες.
Δεν ξέρω βέβαια πως παίζουν τα ΝΑΤ σε IPv6 routers.

Αν και νομίζω ότι θα καθυστερήσουμε να πάμε όλοι σε IPv6 ελπίζω να έχουν λυθεί και οι παιδικές ασθένειες.

----------


## pithiki

Για private network του στυλ 192.168.x.x τι ipv6 θα χρησιμοποιουμε;

----------


## dimkarv

> Μάλλον ο ΟΤΕ το ανακοίνωσε απλά πρώτος... 
> 
> Σε Cyta tracert 2001:470:0:64::2 δουλεύει πάντως....
> Για άλλους παρόχους δε ξέρω, δοκιμάστε εδώ: http://test-ipv6.com/


Αν και δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς δουλεύει σε Cyta, στο παρακάτω link μπορείτε να δείτε ποιοι πάροχοι στη Ελλάδα έχουν IPv6 prefix, απο πότε το έχουν και αν είναι ενεργό.

http://www.sixxs.net/tools/grh/dfp/all/?country=gr

........Auto merged post: dimkarv πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Για private network του στυλ 192.168.x.x τι ipv6 θα χρησιμοποιουμε;


στο IPv6 δεν υπάρχει η έννοια του private network, δεν υπάρχει NAT στον router.

----------


## SfH

> Όχι ακριβώς. Ανοίγεις ένα PPP session στο οποίο κάνεις IPCP (όπως και τώρα) και επιπλέον κάνεις και IPv6CP. Για να χρησιμοποιήσεις το /56 (το οποίο κάνεις partition σε 256 /64άρια), κάνεις DHCPv6-PD πάνω από το PPP interface, είτε με globally scoped IPv6 διεύθυνση (που έχει έρθει με autoconfiguration), είτε με link-local (unnumbered).


Ναι, είπα να μην το αναλύσω τόσο. Για να είμαι ειλικρηνής, δεν το πρόσεξα, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο windows pppoe client δε ζητάει καν prefix delegation ( η ms λογικά θεωρεί τις workstation εκδόσεις hosts και όχι εν δυνάμει routers ).




> Σε Cyta tracert 2001:470:0:64::2 δουλεύει πάντως....


Native ή tunneled ? Μπορείς να κάνεις post το αποτέλεσμα του traceroute ?

----------


## xrhstos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από pithiki
> 
> 
> Για private network του στυλ 192.168.x.x τι ipv6 θα χρησιμοποιουμε;
> 
> 
> στο IPv6 δεν υπάρχει η έννοια του private network, δεν υπάρχει NAT στον router.


Δηλαδή δεν γίνεται τα IPv6 routers να παίρνουν εξωτερικά IPv6 διεύθυνση αλλά στο εσωτερικό/οικιακό δίκτυο να δίνουν IPv4 διεύθυνση;;;

Και τις συσκευές που ήδη έχουμε στο οικιακό μας δίκτυο και λειτουργούν με IPv4, όπως printers, access points, media players κτλ, τί τις κάνουμε;;;

----------


## pithiki

> Αν και δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς δουλεύει σε Cyta, στο παρακάτω link μπορείτε να δείτε ποιοι πάροχοι στη Ελλάδα έχουν IPv6 prefix, απο πότε το έχουν και αν είναι ενεργό.
> 
> http://www.sixxs.net/tools/grh/dfp/all/?country=gr
> 
> ........Auto merged post: dimkarv πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> στο IPv6 δεν υπάρχει η έννοια του private network, δεν υπάρχει NAT στον router.


δηλαδη θα πρεπει ο παροχος μου να μου δωσει ipv6 για καθε συσκευη του δικτυου μου που 6ελω να βλεπει ιντερνετ;

----------


## hedgehog

ο πάροχος σου δίνει ένα subnet (ένα αρκετά μεγάλο σύνολο IPv6 διευθύνσεων) τις οποίες αξιοποιείς στο βαθμό και με τον τρόπο που θες  :Wink:

----------


## dimkarv

> Δηλαδή δεν γίνεται τα IPv6 routers να παίρνουν εξωτερικά IPv6 διεύθυνση αλλά στο εσωτερικό/οικιακό δίκτυο να δίνουν IPv4 διεύθυνση;;;
> 
> Και τις συσκευές που ήδη έχουμε στο οικιακό μας δίκτυο και λειτουργούν με IPv4, όπως printers, access points, media players κτλ, τί τις κάνουμε;;;


Αρχικά οι IPv6 routers απλά θα έχουν και την δυνατότητα υποστήριξης IPv6 πρωτοκόλλου *παράλληλα* με το IPv4. Δεν αλλάζει κάτι με το IPv4 και όλα αυτά που υποστηρίζει, ούτε με τις συσκευές που υποστηρίζουν μόνο IPv4.

Αν στο μακρινό μέλλον κάποιος πάροχος δεν έχει να δώσει IPv4 σε κάποιον πελάτη, αλλά μόνο IPv6 και αυτός έχει συσκευές που υποστηρίζουν μόνο IPv4, τότε θα χρησιμοποιηθούν κάποιες τεχνικές (ακόμα είναι υπό ανάπτυξη) για να χρησιμοποιούν αυτές οι συσκευές το IPv6 δίκτυο.

----------


## nnn

και η Wind βλέπω πήρε


```
2a03:f000::/32[gr] GreeceGR- EVERGY-2010/12/08TELLAS Telecommunication ...
```

----------


## Unreal

> Φαντάζομαι ότι το οποιονδήποτε router μπορεί να υποστηρίξει ipv6 με νέο firmware. Αλλά ποιος θα το κάνει; Π.χ. με το αγαπημένο μου speedtouch 585v6; Δεν το χωρίζω, δεν το χωρίζω!


 Έτσι πιστεύω και εγώ αλλά νομίζω ότι οι εταιρείες θα αρπάξουν την ευκαιρία για να φτιάξουν και πουλήσουν νέα προιόντα "IPv6 ready". Δε νομίζω να βγάλουν IPv6 firmware για τα ήδη υπάρχοντα.

Αν δεν θες να πάρεις καινούριο ρουτερ τότε βάζεις αυτόν που έχεις σε bridge mode και αφήνεις έναν υπολογιστή με το κατάλληλο λειτουργικό να κάνει το routing.

----------


## dhmk

> Έτσι πιστεύω και εγώ αλλά νομίζω ότι οι εταιρείες θα αρπάξουν την ευκαιρία για να φτιάξουν και πουλήσουν νέα προιόντα "IPv6 ready". Δε νομίζω να βγάλουν IPv6 firmware για τα ήδη υπάρχοντα.
> 
> Αν δεν θες να πάρεις καινούριο ρουτερ τότε βάζεις αυτόν που έχεις σε bridge mode και αφήνεις έναν υπολογιστή με το κατάλληλο λειτουργικό να κάνει το routing.


Ε, όχι. Δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλο το κόστος για να μπλέξει κανείς με τέτοιες λύσεις. Πόσο είχε το speedtouch 585v6? 100 ευρώ; Δεν ξέρω αν αυτές οι συσκευές χρησιμοποιούν κάποια τσιπάκια που βελτιώνουν το ipv4 αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι κατά κύριο  λόγο software και γιαυτό ένας υπολογιστής μπορεί να κάνει και αυτήν την δουλειά. Οι routers εσωτερικά τρέχουν Linux. Ουσιαστικά είναι μικροί υπολογιστές με επεξεργαστή κτλ. Αλλά φυσικά θα πρέπει ένα software update να υποστηρίζει και τα δυο πρωτόκολα ταυτόχρονα καθώς κάτι τέτοιο θα είναι αναγκαίο για σημαντικό χρονικό διάστημα.

Προφανώς δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είναι τα ipv4/ip6 router ακριβότερα εκτός ίσως από το γεγονός ότι η διάδοσή τους θα ξεκινήσει από χαμηλά με τους early adopters.

Πάντως για αρκετό καιρό δεν  θα μας απασχολήσει αυτό το θέμα ως απλούς χρήστες. Εκεί που ίσως να υπάρξει κάποια επιτάχυνση είναι στα mobile devices, smartphones κτλ, όπου υπάρχει και η μεγάλη ανάγκη για διευθύνσεις και μεγάλα  περιθώρια ανάπτυξης και ειδικών εφαρμογών. Το broadband at home θα αργήσει να μπει mainstream στο ipv6.

Εκτός κι αν υπάρξει πολιτική βούληση σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο.

----------


## paravoid

> Μάλλον ο ΟΤΕ το ανακοίνωσε απλά πρώτος... 
> 
> Σε Cyta tracert 2001:470:0:64::2 δουλεύει πάντως....
> Για άλλους παρόχους δε ξέρω, δοκιμάστε εδώ: http://test-ipv6.com/


Πολύ αμφιβάλλω. Το λειτουργικό σου μάλλον κάνει κάποιας μορφής tunelling, είτε 6to4 αν έχεις πραγματική IPv4, π.χ. PPPoE από τον υπολογιστή, είτε Teredo.

........Auto merged post: paravoid πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> και η Wind βλέπω πήρε
> 
> 
> ```
> 2a03:f000::/32[gr] GreeceGR- EVERGY-2010/12/08TELLAS Telecommunication ...
> ```


Το allocation απέχει πάρα πολύ από το deployment. Το να πάρεις ένα /32 είναι 10 λεπτά υπόθεση, σε αντίθεση με το deployment που έχει αρκετή δουλειά και debugging.

Όλοι θα πάρουν άμεσα χώρο, δε, δεδομένου ότι το RIPE δεν θα δώσει IPv4 χώρο από το τελευταίο /8 αν δεν έχεις IPv6 allocated space  :Wink:

----------


## Unreal

> Ε, όχι. Δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλο το κόστος για να μπλέξει κανείς με τέτοιες λύσεις. Πόσο είχε το speedtouch 585v6? 100 ευρώ; Δεν ξέρω αν αυτές οι συσκευές χρησιμοποιούν κάποια τσιπάκια που βελτιώνουν το ipv4 αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι κατά κύριο λόγο software και γιαυτό ένας υπολογιστής μπορεί να κάνει και αυτήν την δουλειά. Οι routers εσωτερικά τρέχουν Linux. Ουσιαστικά είναι μικροί υπολογιστές με επεξεργαστή κτλ. Αλλά φυσικά θα πρέπει ένα software update να υποστηρίζει και τα δυο πρωτόκολα ταυτόχρονα καθώς κάτι τέτοιο θα είναι αναγκαίο για σημαντικό χρονικό διάστημα.
> 
> Προφανώς δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είναι τα ipv4/ip6 router ακριβότερα εκτός ίσως από το γεγονός ότι η διάδοσή τους θα ξεκινήσει από χαμηλά με τους early adopters.
> 
> Πάντως για αρκετό καιρό δεν θα μας απασχολήσει αυτό το θέμα ως απλούς χρήστες. Εκεί που ίσως να υπάρξει κάποια επιτάχυνση είναι στα mobile devices, smartphones κτλ, όπου υπάρχει και η μεγάλη ανάγκη για διευθύνσεις και μεγάλα περιθώρια ανάπτυξης και ειδικών εφαρμογών. Το broadband at home θα αργήσει να μπει mainstream στο ipv6.
> 
> Εκτός κι αν υπάρξει πολιτική βούληση σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο.


 Δεν ασχολήθηκα εγώ με το πόσο ακριβά θα είναι, εγώ απλώς είπα ότι οι εταιρείες ευκαιρίες ψάχνουν για να βγάλουν περισσότερα λεφτά... Γιατί να δώσουν IPv6 firmware για τα παλιά μοντέλα αν είναι να βγάλουν ένα καινούριο μοντέλο που θα υποστηρίζει IPV6 οπότε αν καίγεσαι για IPV6 θα πας να το αγοράσεις και θα αυξήσεις τα έσοδα της εταιρείας.
 Πάντως και 100Ε δεν είναι λίγα, εξαρτάται από την οικονομική σου ευχέρεια.

----------


## SfH

Μπήκε και η comcast στο παιχνίδι  :Smile:

----------


## giorgiosb

> Όχι απαραίτητα *μόνο* σα router αλλά και σα router. Αν θες δηλαδή, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το υπάρχον cpe σα bridge και να κάνεις το "dial" από το ίδιο το pc. Αυτό δε σημαίνει βέβαια ότι δε μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το pc και για άλλους σκοπούς ( π.χ. desktop ) . 
> 
> Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να υποστηρίζεται ακριβώς η ίδια λειτουργία και με windows ( στο dual stack καθεαυτό δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα, δεν ξέρω όμως πως χειρίζονται το dhcpv6 τα windows ) , κάτι που σχεδιάζω να δοκιμάσω σύντομα.


Πολύ καλή η κίνηση αυτή χρησιμοποιώντας το υπάρχον υλικο, συνεπώς το ίδιο μπορεί να γίνει και από εναν server linux που είναι ανοικτός 24/24 ?

----------


## gatos_fc

μπορεί να κατηγορούμε τον ΟΤΕ για πολλά,
ωστόσο πρέπει να τονίζουμε και τα καλά,
οπότε, "Μπράβο ΟΤΕ".

πρώτος όπως αναμενόταν,
και με μεγάλη απόσταση από τον δεύτερο από ότι φαίνεται..

----------


## ela002

Το dual stack με firewall inspection θα ανεβάσει και την απαίτηση σε επεξεργαστική ισχύ στα router.

----------


## dez

> Μπήκε και η comcast στο παιχνίδι


η comcast εχει ξεκινησει τα IPv6 trials πανω απο ενα χρονο. Εχει ηδη δοκιμασει πληθωρα απο setups (μεχρι και 6rd) : http://www.comcast6.net/  :Wink:

----------


## cca

> Πολύ καλή η κίνηση αυτή χρησιμοποιώντας το υπάρχον υλικο, συνεπώς το ίδιο μπορεί να γίνει και από εναν server linux που είναι ανοικτός 24/24 ?


Φυσικά και γίνεται, αυτή την λύση ακολουθώ εγώ εδω και χρόνια, ο server είναι και κατεβαστήρι καθώς και file server, μόνο για router δε συμφέρει (κατανάλωση κλπ).

----------


## kami84gr

*Εδώ* είναι ένα link για την ομιλία του Geoff Huston στο Linux Conference Australia που ολοκληρώθηκε προχτές νομίζω και, σε αυτή τη 1ωρη παρουσίαση λέει την ομή αλήθεια για το πως έχουν τα πράγματα με το ipv4 αλλά και τα τεράστια προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει αυτή τη στιγμή το ipv6 στην εφαρμογή του τα οποία δεν πηγάζουν μόνο απο την αδιαφορία των εταιρίών και την άγνοια των καταναλωτών αλλά και απο την προβληματική φύση του προτόκολου στην παρούσα υπολοποίησή του που κάθε άλλο παρά πανάκεια το καθιστά.

Αν θέλετε ξεκίνησα ένα *thread* για το πολύ σημαντικό συνέδριο αυτό με links για τις υπολοιπες ομιλίες (είναι πιο αισιόδοξες  :Wink:  )

----------


## _stargazer

> Πολύ αμφιβάλλω. Το λειτουργικό σου μάλλον κάνει κάποιας μορφής tunelling, είτε 6to4 αν έχεις πραγματική IPv4, π.χ. PPPoE από τον υπολογιστή, είτε Teredo.


Στο τελευταίο δεν έχεις άδικο..

Your IPv4 address on the public internet appears to be ............              
Your IPv6 address on the public internet appears to be ....................
Your IPv6 service appears to be: Teredo
Tracing route to ipv6.he.net [2001:470:0:64::2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1   202 ms   234 ms   235 ms  6to4.fmt2.he.net [2001:470:0:108::2]
  2   247 ms   235 ms   236 ms  gige-g5-20.core1.fmt2.he.net [2001:470:0:108::1]

  3   235 ms   237 ms   235 ms  gige-g4-18.core1.fmt1.he.net [2001:470:0:2d::1]

  4   236 ms   236 ms   236 ms  ipv6.he.net [2001:470:0:64::2]

Trace complete.

----------


## nktrs

Μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ. Με τέτοιες κινήσεις δείχνει ότι υπάρχουν ακόμη καινοτομικά ανακλαστικά και δημιουργικότητα.

----------


## arkara

Καλά καλά. Να δείτε ότι θα τρέχουν και δεν θα φτάνουν. Ωραίο το link που παρέθεσε ο kami84gr.
Θα υπάρχουν προβλήματα για τουλάχιστον 10 χρόνια,

----------


## themaxx

ερώτηση τη γίνετε με τους dns providers και στο ipv6 τι "παίζει" με το reverse dns ?

----------


## mojiro

έτσι που η wind δεν έχει ipv6 μου έρχεται να στεισω pstn/isdn dialup server ipv6  :ROFL: 
και με ένα tunnel να είμαι ipv6 isp :P

----------


## geo_stef

> Δεν ασχολήθηκα εγώ με το πόσο ακριβά θα είναι, εγώ απλώς είπα ότι οι εταιρείες ευκαιρίες ψάχνουν για να βγάλουν περισσότερα λεφτά... Γιατί να δώσουν IPv6 firmware για τα παλιά μοντέλα αν είναι να βγάλουν ένα καινούριο μοντέλο που θα υποστηρίζει IPV6 οπότε αν καίγεσαι για IPV6 θα πας να το αγοράσεις και θα αυξήσεις τα έσοδα της εταιρείας.
>  Πάντως και 100Ε δεν είναι λίγα, εξαρτάται από την οικονομική σου ευχέρεια.


Πολλές εταιρίες θα το κάνουν update  γιατι θα κάτσουν μερικοί εθελοντες και θα βγάλουν custom firmwares για να τρέχουν ipv6 τα υπάρχοντα routers. 


ps εχει βγάλει κανείς άκρη με mikrotik? δεν έχω χρονο να ασχοληθώ πολύ..

----------


## kami84gr

> Καλά καλά. Να δείτε ότι θα τρέχουν και δεν θα φτάνουν. Ωραίο το link που παρέθεσε ο kami84gr.
> Θα υπάρχουν προβλήματα για τουλάχιστον 10 χρόνια,


Δυστυχώς ναι, τζάμπα οι χαρές και τα πανηγύρια  :Sorry: 

Τουλαχιστον γνωριζουμε την σκληρη αληθεια για το θεμα τωρα, ειναι ενα απο τα καλα των linux conferences και παρομοιων συνεδριων , λογο του κοινου στο οποιο απεθυνονται, οτι δεν θα ακουσεις το ηλιθιο marketing hype μιας εταιριας, αλλα actual facts... τουλαχιστον κατα το μεγαλυτερο μερος.

Ευτυχως οι υπολοιπες ομιλιες ηταν αρκετα αισιοδοξες, πανω στα αλλα θεματα, γιατι ημουν ενα βημα πριν μετακομισω στο θιβετ για καμια 10ετια :-P

----------


## konenas

@kami84gr
 :One thumb up: 
Περίμενα πως θα υπήρξε καθυστέρηση με το ipv6 αλλά τόση, ούτε σε εφιάλτη  :Sad:

----------


## geo_stef

πως πάει συνεχίζει? έχουμε προβλήματα?

----------


## BloodMaster

[ps εχει βγάλει κανείς άκρη με mikrotik? δεν έχω χρονο να ασχοληθώ πολύ..[/QUOTE]

Μια μικρη βοηθεια με το Mikrotik θα την ηθελα και εγω....

----------


## goddrad

δηλαδη εγω π.χ που εχω  philips cga5722 te του οτε , οταν γινει μονιμο σε μερικους μηνες(?) , 8α πρεπει να παρω αλλο modem ή οχι . Θα μας δωσει αλλο ο οτε ή θα αγορασουμε ?

----------


## kami84gr

> δηλαδη εγω π.χ που εχω  philips cga5722 te του οτε , οταν γινει μονιμο σε μερικους μηνες(?) , 8α πρεπει να παρω αλλο modem ή οχι . Θα μας δωσει αλλο ο οτε ή θα αγορασουμε ?


Το dual stack (ipv4/ipv6) θα υπάρχει για καιροοοοοο, οπότε θα παίζει το router σου απλά στην περίπτωση που κάποιο domain χρησιμοποιεί αποκλειστικά ipv6 δεν θα μπορείς να συνδεθείς με τις σελίδες που φιλοξενεί, καθώς το προτοκολο δεν είναι backwards-compatible.

----------


## treli@ris

Αλλαξα σε @ipv6ote.gr και συνδεομαι κανονικα οπως και πριν. Αυτο εχει να κανει με τη dual stack λειτουργια;

----------


## SfH

> Αλλαξα σε @ipv6ote.gr και συνδεομαι κανονικα οπως και πριν. Αυτο εχει να κανει με τη dual stack λειτουργια;


Πιθανολογώ ότι σε πετάει σε κάποιον/κάποιους bras στους οποίους δοκιμάζουν το ipv6, αλλά δε νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποια σημαντική διαφορά όσον αφορά την πρόσβαση σε v4 ( εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν παρατήρησα κάποια ) . Γιατί να μη δουλεύει κανονικά ?

----------


## treli@ris

Ναι, δε λεω οτι δε θα λειτουργει. Απλα, σαν απορια το ειχα. Παντως, πηρα IP που δεν ειχα ξαναπαρει ποτε πριν.

----------


## hedgehog

Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν έχω καταλάβει πως ακριβώς παίζει το dual stack  :Redface: 

Κάποιος με IPv6 στέλνει μία αίτηση σε κάποιο server που σκαμπάζει μόνο από IPv4.
Άντε, η αίτηση έφτασε στον εν λόγο server, που και πως στέλνει την απάντηση αυτός, από την στιγμή που δεν καταλαβαίνει τι είναι αυτό το πράγμα που φαίνεται στην διεύθυνση του client  :Confused:  :vava

----------


## euri

> Ναι, δε λεω οτι δε θα λειτουργει. Απλα, σαν απορια το ειχα. Παντως, πηρα IP που δεν ειχα ξαναπαρει ποτε πριν.


Μάλλον επειδή πηγαίνεις σε άλλον BRAS.

----------


## Simpleton

> Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν έχω καταλάβει πως ακριβώς παίζει το dual stack 
> 
> Κάποιος με IPv6 στέλνει μία αίτηση σε κάποιο server που σκαμπάζει μόνο από IPv4.
> Άντε, η αίτηση έφτασε στον εν λόγο server, που και πως στέλνει την απάντηση αυτός, από την στιγμή που δεν καταλαβαίνει τι είναι αυτό το πράγμα που φαίνεται στην διεύθυνση του client  :vava


Από τη στιγμή που αυτός ο κάποιος έχει IPv6 + IPv4 και βλέπει ότι ο server έχει μόνο διεύθυνση IPv4, ποιός ο λόγος να πάει με IPv6;

----------


## paravoid

> Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν έχω καταλάβει πως ακριβώς παίζει το dual stack 
> 
> Κάποιος με IPv6 στέλνει μία αίτηση σε κάποιο server που σκαμπάζει μόνο από IPv4.
> Άντε, η αίτηση έφτασε στον εν λόγο server, που και πως στέλνει την απάντηση αυτός, από την στιγμή που δεν καταλαβαίνει τι είναι αυτό το πράγμα που φαίνεται στην διεύθυνση του client  :vava


Dual-stack σημαίνει ότι έχεις IPv4 *και* IPv6. Θα βλέπεις τους IPv4-only προορισμούς με IPv4 και τους IPv6-only με IPv6. Αν ο απέναντι έχει και τα δύο και τα «διαφημίζει» στο DNS του, τότε προτιμάται συνήθως* το IPv6.

*: Είναι λίγο πολύπλοκη ιστορία το πότε· η εύκολη απάντηση είναι «αν είναι και οι δύο native IPv6, θα πάει από IPv6»

----------


## hedgehog

:Thinking:  άρα για την ώρα, ο αριθμός των αξιοποιήσιμων IPv6 διευθύνσεων, είναι εξίσου περιορισμένος με τις ελεύθερες IPv4  :Yahooooo: 

αυτό δεν το 'χα πιάσει  :Embarassed: 

να υποθέσω πως οι εν λόγο IP's είναι της μορφής 0000:0000:ffff:Χ:Χ:Χ:Χ με 0 < X < 255 ;
(κάπου την είχα πετύχει την μορφή αυτή για χρήση σε LAN και χαιρόμουν που τουλάχιστον είναι πιο εύκολο να τις απομνημονεύσει κανείς  :Redface:   :HaHa: )

----------


## SfH

> άρα για την ώρα, ο αριθμός των αξιοποιήσιμων IPv6 διευθύνσεων, είναι εξίσου περιορισμένος με τις ελεύθερες IPv4 
> 
> αυτό δεν το 'χα πιάσει 
> 
> να υποθέσω πως οι εν λόγο IP's είναι της μορφής 0000:0000:ffff:Χ:Χ:Χ:Χ με 0 < X < 255 ;
> (κάπου την είχα πετύχει την μορφή αυτή για χρήση σε LAN και χαιρόμουν που τουλάχιστον είναι πιο εύκολο να τις απομνημονεύσει κανείς  )


Αν εννοείς τις 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:ffff:X.X.X.X ( ή ::ffff:X.X.X.X χάριν συντομίας ) , αυτές δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερη σχέση με το θέμα μας. Στις υλοποιήσεις dual-stack που αναφέρουμε εδώ, ο χρήστης παίρνει ένα πραγματικό ipv6 prefix για χρήση στο δικό του lan.

----------


## Dr.CHaNaS

Χρουμφ. To pfSense γιοκ IPv6.... :Crying:

----------


## hedgehog

άρα (το παραζαλίζω, ε;  :Embarassed: ) αποδίδετε ταυτόχρονα μία IPv6 και μία παντελώς άσχετη IPv4; 
δεν υπάρχει τρόπος γνωρίζωντας την IPv6 να βρεις την IPv4

(αυτήν εννοούσα :P)

----------


## SfH

> άρα (το παραζαλίζω, ε; ) αποδίδετε ταυτόχρονα μία IPv6 και μία παντελώς άσχετη IPv4; 
> δεν υπάρχει τρόπος γνωρίζωντας την IPv6 να βρεις την IPv4
> 
> (αυτήν εννοούσα :P)


Αποδίδεται μια ipv6 στο ppp, ένα ολόκληρο ipv6 prefix ( /56 στην περίπτωση του οτε ) για το lan και μια παντελώς άσχετη ipv4 πάλι στο ppp  :Smile:

----------


## paravoid

> άρα για την ώρα, ο αριθμός των αξιοποιήσιμων IPv6 διευθύνσεων, είναι εξίσου περιορισμένος με τις ελεύθερες IPv4


Όχι. Το τυπικό residential setup, έχεις στο PPP του router μία IPv4 και μια IPv6. To LAN από πίσω έχει private IPv4s και ο router κάνει ΝΑΤ ενώ του αποδίδεται και ένα «πραγματικό» /64 IPv6 (π.χ. από το /56 που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ, άλλοι δίνουν μόνο ένα /64), ώστε κάθε υπολογιστής ή άλλου είδους συσκευή να μπορούν να πάρουν IPv6 διεύθυνση.

Διορθώνεται έτσι το μεγάλο λάθος που ήταν το NAT και επανακτάται το end-to-end connectivity μεταξύ των hosts του διαδικτύου.

Αλλά ναι, στο συγκεκριμένο setup δεν γίνεται κάποια ιδιαίτερη εξοικονόμηση μιας και τα IPv4-only setups έκαναν ούτως ή άλλως NAT.

Υπάρχουν άλλες τεχνολογίες (NAT64/DNS64) που επιτρέπουν την αποκλειστική χρήση IPv6 διατηρώντας το connectivity με IPv4 προορισμούς.

----------


## wintech2003

Για όσους τους ενδιαφέρει:
http://www.nro.net/news/icann-nro-live-stream

........Auto merged post: wintech2003 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Άκυρο, αργησα  :Razz:

----------


## dez

@themaxx: το reverse DNS ειναι μια πονεμενη ιστορια στο IPv6, ειδικα για τους ISP. Αυτη τη στιγμη, τα βασικα sites εχουν reverse DNS αλλα π.χ pre-population σε prefixes πελατων ειναι εφιαλτης και μονο στη σκεψη. Υπηρχαν (υπαρχουν?) σκεψεις να ενσωματωθει καπως στο ND κοματι αλλα ακομα δεν υπαρχει προτυποποιηση

@goddrad: για την ωρα, μολιw ξεκινησε το 1ο πιλοτικο IPv6 του ΟΤΕ. Οταν, βγει ως προιον, θα υπαρχουν και προτεινομενα IPv6-ready CPEs. Δεν θα γινει κι αυριο ομως, μην αγχωνεσαι  :Wink: 

@treli@ris: οπως τα λεει ο Someonefromhell. Με λιγα λογια, αν βαλεις το @ipv6ote.gr suffix, θα οδηγηθεις σε καποιον τερματικο router του πιλοτικου. Αν το CPE σου υποστηριζει IPv6, θα συνδεθεις dual-stack. Αν οχι, θα συνδεθεις ipv4-only... αλλα οχι για πολυ. Οι users που συνδεονται με router που δεν υποστηριζουν IPv6, θ' αποσυνδεονται περιοδικα 

@hedgehog: για το dual-stack τα πραγματα ειναι περιπου οπως τα γραφει ο paravoid. Εαν εχεις dual-stack συνδεση προς το internet, καθε request σου γινεται resolve απο το DNS server σου. Αν ο DNS server επιστρεψει AAAA record (IPv6 δηλαδη), τοτε θα γινει προσπαθεια συνδεσης προς την IPv6 διευθυνση του destination. Αν, για οποιοδηποτε λογο (και πιστεψε με, υπαρχουν αρκετοι), αποτυχει, τοτε θα προσπαθησει να συνδεθει στην IPv4 διευθυνση. 

@paravoid: ωραιο (λεμε τωρα) το NAT64/DNS64. Να υπηρχαν και implementations, καλα θα ταν (παλι καλα που υπαρχει και το ecdysis).

----------


## paravoid

> ωραιο (λεμε τωρα) το NAT64/DNS64. Να υπηρχαν και implementations, καλα θα ταν (παλι καλα που υπαρχει και το ecdysis).


Ε όχι και ωραίο.... Η ειρωνία είναι ότι το συζητάμε ως industry ενώ ταυτόχρονα συζητάμε και για DNSSEC· έχεις δει τις αλληλεπιδράσεις τους; Πανικός!

----------


## kami84gr

Εγώ πάντως διαβάζοντας *αυτό* από τη *blackhat* και βλέποντας και το βίντεο στο link που postara πιο κάτω, κάθε άλλο παρά αισιόδοξος είμαι, τόσο για το θέμα της ασφάλειας όσο και της ποιότητας που θα "απολαύσουμε" στο internet απο τον Σεπτέμβριο και μετά.

Απλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι η παγκόσμια νοοτροπία ανάμεσα σε οργανισμούς,κατασκευαστές,κ.τ.λ. την τελευταία 10ετία γύρω απο το ipv6, ότι δηλαδή είναι "someone else's problem" , μας έκανε να χάσουμε το τραίνο για ομαλή αλλαγή ή καλύτερα...το τραίνο ήρθε μια 10ετία-20ετία νωρίτερα.

----------


## dez

> Εγώ πάντως διαβάζοντας *αυτό* από τη *blackhat* και βλέποντας και το βίντεο στο link που postara πιο κάτω, κάθε άλλο παρά αισιόδοξος είμαι, τόσο για το θέμα της ασφάλειας όσο και της ποιότητας που θα "απολαύσουμε" στο internet απο τον Σεπτέμβριο και μετά.


το URL που παρεθεσες, παραπεμπει σ ενα paper που εχει λιγη σχεση με security
και κυριως ειναι ξεπερασμενο, πολλα απ αυτα που αναφερει, εχουν αλλαξει. Αν θες να διαβασεις για IPv6 security, ψαξε κατι πιο προσφατο. 




> Απλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι η παγκόσμια νοοτροπία ανάμεσα σε οργανισμούς,κατασκευαστές,κ.τ.λ. την τελευταία 10ετία γύρω απο το ipv6, ότι δηλαδή είναι "someone else's problem" , μας έκανε να χάσουμε το τραίνο για ομαλή αλλαγή ή καλύτερα...το τραίνο ήρθε μια 10ετία-20ετία νωρίτερα.


αυτη τη στιγμη, δεν εχει νοημα ν ασχολουμαστε με τα λαθη του παρελθοντος, σημασια εχει να μην αφησουμε αλλο χρονο να χαθει  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: dez πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ε όχι και ωραίο.... Η ειρωνία είναι ότι το συζητάμε ως industry ενώ ταυτόχρονα συζητάμε και για DNSSEC· έχεις δει τις αλληλεπιδράσεις τους; Πανικός!


 το ελπιδοφορο ειναι οτι η κοινοτητα του IETF, φαινεται οτι προσπαθει να απαξιωσει ολα τα transition techniques οπως nat64,dslite,6rd κλπ κλπ ή τουλαχιστον να ορισει την πραγματικη τους αξια: οτι δηλαδη ειναι βραχυπροθεσμες λυσεις αναγκης και τιποτα παραπανω

----------


## kami84gr

> και κυριως ειναι ξεπερασμενο, πολλα απ αυτα που αναφερει, εχουν αλλαξει. Αν θες να διαβασεις για IPv6 security, ψαξε κατι πιο προσφατο.


Xαίρομαι που έχουν αλλάξει. Είμαι στη φάση που διαβάζω όλα τα papers που πέφτουν στα χέρια μου για το ipv6, και φυσικά αυτό που με νοιάζει είναι τα μειονεκτήματά του (τουλάχιστον αυτά που θα επηρρεάσουν τον τελικό χρήστη), καθώς τα πλεονεκτήματά του είναι σε γενικές γραμμές γνωστά.

Τώρα διαβάζω αυτό για το 6to4 κυρίως μιλάει  12/2010 :Wink: 

και αυτό ενδιαφέρον




> αυτη τη στιγμη, δεν εχει νοημα ν ασχολουμαστε με τα λαθη του παρελθοντος, σημασια εχει να μην αφησουμε αλλο χρονο να χαθει


Μαζί σου και σε αυτό, απλά από ότι έχω διαβάσει για την ώρα, αυτά τα λάθη θα μας ταλαιπωρούν και στο μέλλον.




> το ελπιδοφορο ειναι οτι η κοινοτητα του IETF, φαινεται οτι προσπαθει να απαξιωσει ολα τα transition techniques οπως nat64,dslite,6rd κλπ κλπ ή τουλαχιστον να ορισει την πραγματικη τους αξια: οτι δηλαδη ειναι βραχυπροθεσμες λυσεις αναγκης και τιποτα παραπανω


Αν όντως είναι έτσι, αυτό είναι απο τα σημαντικότερα νέα, καθώς το ΝΑΤ είναι η φτηνή μεν αλλά βραχυπρόθεσμη δε λύση που θα καταφύγει δυστυχώς μεγάλο μέρος των ISPs ανά τον κόσμο, λόγο κοντοφθαλμίας και τσιγκουνιάς ή λόγο πραγματικής οικονομικής αδυναμίας για αναβάθμιση.
Να μην πούμε για το τι προβλήματα αναμένεται να προκαλέσει η αλόγιστη χρήση NAT (αν γίνει) σε developers δικτυακών εφαρμογών.

----------


## SfH

> Xαίρομαι που έχουν αλλάξει. Είμαι στη φάση που διαβάζω όλα τα papers που πέφτουν στα χέρια μου για το ipv6, και φυσικά αυτό που με νοιάζει είναι τα μειονεκτήματά του (τουλάχιστον αυτά που θα επηρρεάσουν τον τελικό χρήστη), καθώς τα πλεονεκτήματά του είναι σε γενικές γραμμές γνωστά.
> 
> Τώρα διαβάζω αυτό για το 6to4 κυρίως μιλάει  12/2010
> 
> και αυτό ενδιαφέρον
> 
> 
> 
> Μαζί σου και σε αυτό, απλά από ότι έχω διαβάσει για την ώρα, αυτά τα λάθη θα μας ταλαιπωρούν και στο μέλλον.
> ...





> το ελπιδοφορο ειναι οτι η κοινοτητα του IETF, φαινεται οτι προσπαθει να απαξιωσει ολα τα transition techniques οπως nat64,dslite,6rd κλπ κλπ ή τουλαχιστον να ορισει την πραγματικη τους αξια: οτι δηλαδη ειναι βραχυπροθεσμες λυσεις αναγκης και τιποτα παραπανω


Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος καθώς δεν το έχω ψάξει πολύ, αλλά είχα την εντύπωση ότι το implementation of choice για την αρχή του μεταβατικού σταδίου ήταν το dual stack, με τα nat64/dslite/κτλ να αποτελούν πιο μελλοντικές λύσεις όταν οι isps φτάσουν στο σημείο να έχουν σχεδόν ξεμείνει από IPv4 διευθύνσεις και αν ο βαθμός μετάβασης δεν είναι ικανοποιητικός ακόμα μέχρι τότε.

Υπάρχουν ISPs που έχουν ανακοινώσει ότι θα πάνε κατευθείαν σε κάτι διαφορετικό από το πλήρες dual stack ?

----------


## dez

> Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος καθώς δεν το έχω ψάξει πολύ, αλλά είχα την εντύπωση ότι το implementation of choice για την αρχή του μεταβατικού σταδίου ήταν το dual stack, με τα nat64/dslite/κτλ να αποτελούν πιο μελλοντικές λύσεις όταν οι isps φτάσουν στο σημείο να έχουν σχεδόν ξεμείνει από IPv4 διευθύνσεις και αν ο βαθμός μετάβασης δεν είναι ικανοποιητικός ακόμα μέχρι τότε.


 Οσον αφορα το dual stack, οπως τα λες ειναι. Τα translation mechanisms ομως, χρησιμοποιουνται ηδη, ειτε για προσβαση native v6 islets -> v4/v6 ή και για v4only devices  προς v4/v6

----------


## kami84gr

> Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος καθώς δεν το έχω ψάξει πολύ, αλλά είχα την εντύπωση ότι το implementation of choice για την αρχή του μεταβατικού σταδίου ήταν το dual stack, με τα nat64/dslite/κτλ να αποτελούν πιο μελλοντικές λύσεις όταν οι isps φτάσουν στο σημείο να έχουν σχεδόν ξεμείνει από IPv4 διευθύνσεις και αν ο βαθμός μετάβασης δεν είναι ικανοποιητικός ακόμα μέχρι τότε.
> 
> Υπάρχουν ISPs που έχουν ανακοινώσει ότι θα πάνε κατευθείαν σε κάτι διαφορετικό από το πλήρες dual stack ?


Σωστή είναι η εντύπωση που έχεις, έτσι ήταν αρχικά το σχέδιο της μετάβασης, με τα nat64 κ.τ.λ. να χρησιμοποιηθούν λίγο (ή και καθόλου) από το σημείο εξάντλησης των ipv4 και μετά, ώστε να έχουν μια μικρή πίστωση χρόνου όσοι δεν είναι ακόμα έτοιμοι.

Αυτό όμως το σχέδιο ήταν κάπου το 2002 όταν έλεγαν ότι απομένουν τουλάχιστον 25+ χρόνια μέχρι το σημείο 0. Τώρα δυστυχώς η αποσταση μεταξύ των σημείων μετάβασης μοιάζει απο έτσι:

Dual Stack------------------------------>dual-stack (nat64,κτλ)---->ipv6 only

σε έτσι:

Dual stack--->dual stack(nat64,ktl)-------------------------------------->ipv6 only

........Auto merged post: kami84gr πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Edit: [ ,,, ]

Για την ώρα *αυτό* δεν με ενδιαφέρει, οπότε δεν το διαβάζω , αλλά ίσως κάποιος να βρει κάτι χρήσιμο εδώ. Με επιφύλαξη το postάρω γιατί δεν το έχω διαβάσει.

----------


## cca

> Για την ώρα *αυτό* δεν με ενδιαφέρει, οπότε δεν το διαβάζω , αλλά ίσως κάποιος να βρει κάτι χρήσιμο εδώ. Με επιφύλαξη το postάρω γιατί δεν το έχω διαβάσει.


Το έχω ήδη διαβάσει και εφαρμόσει μερικώς. Συμφωνώ να υπάρχει και 6to4 interface σε servers, δε συμφωνώ σε περιορισμό του mtu σε οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός του 6το4 tunnel. Αυτό αλλάζει βέβαια αν δεν υπάρχει καθόλου το tunnel και βασιστούμε σε tunnel gateways τρίτων, εκεί αναγκαστικά mtu όχι μεγαλύτερο του 1472 στο IPv6 interface και ίσως ακόμα μικρότερο για να είσαι σίγουρος. Αυτό γιατί για την ώρα περισσότεροι είναι οι χρήστες των 6to4 tunnels (σε οποιαδήποτε μορφή τους) παρά του native IPv6.

----------


## dez

> Το έχω ήδη διαβάσει και εφαρμόσει μερικώς. Συμφωνώ να υπάρχει και 6to4 interface σε servers, δε συμφωνώ σε περιορισμό του mtu σε οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός του 6το4 tunnel. Αυτό αλλάζει βέβαια αν δεν υπάρχει καθόλου το tunnel και βασιστούμε σε tunnel gateways τρίτων, εκεί αναγκαστικά mtu όχι μεγαλύτερο του 1472 στο IPv6 interface και ίσως ακόμα μικρότερο για να είσαι σίγουρος. Αυτό γιατί για την ώρα περισσότεροι είναι οι χρήστες των 6to4 tunnels (σε οποιαδήποτε μορφή τους) παρά του native IPv6.


να πω την αληθεια, πρωτα υλοποιησα τα 2 hints και μετα διαβασα. Δεν ειναι τυχαιος ο Huston. Για την ακριβεια, το κειμενο το διαβασα μηνες αφου υλοποιησα τα 2 hints. Το κειμενο αφηνει μερικα κενα στην συλλογιστικη του (υποθετει αρκετη γνωση απο αυτον που θα το διαβασει).
Παντως, μετα κι απο αρκετες δοκιμες, θεωρω οτι το χαμηλωμα του mtu ειναι ισως πιο χρησιμο στην non-6to4 traffic  :Wink:

----------


## ggeorgee

Ένα σχόλιο σχετικά με το ipv6 support της microsoft στα win7.

http://social.answers.microsoft.com/...-c33d67a5399d/

Σε σύστημα με win7 δεν λειτουργεί σωστά το ipv6 stack όταν:
α) δεν έχεις στατικά ορισμένη την ipv6 (παίζεις δηλαδή με autoconfiguration)
β) επαναφέρεις τον υπολογιστή απο sleep mode.

Σε αυτήν την κατάσταση αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι ότι μπορείς να κάνεις ping σε Ipv6 destination αλλά όχι σε FQDN γιατί δεν δέχεται / καταλαβαίνει / χρησιμοποιεί / etc τα AAAA records από τον DNS.

Η απάντηση της MS στο bug είναι να κάνεις disable το sleep....

----------


## Tsene

> Η απάντηση της MS στο bug είναι να κάνεις disable το sleep....


ωραία απάντηση  :Laughing:

----------


## SfH

> Ένα σχόλιο σχετικά με το ipv6 support της microsoft στα win7.
> 
> http://social.answers.microsoft.com/...-c33d67a5399d/
> 
> Σε σύστημα με win7 δεν λειτουργεί σωστά το ipv6 stack όταν:
> α) δεν έχεις στατικά ορισμένη την ipv6 (παίζεις δηλαδή με autoconfiguration)
> β) επαναφέρεις τον υπολογιστή απο sleep mode.
> 
> Σε αυτήν την κατάσταση αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι ότι μπορείς να κάνεις ping σε Ipv6 destination αλλά όχι σε FQDN γιατί δεν δέχεται / καταλαβαίνει / χρησιμοποιεί / etc τα AAAA records από τον DNS.
> ...


Πέρα της απάντησης ( δε θα τη σχολιάσω καν  :Razz:  ) , μάθαμε ότι τουλάχιστον υπάρχουν isps που προσφέρουν υπηρεσίες ipv6 με δυναμικά prefixes. Ενδιαφέρον  :Smile:

----------


## trd64

Οι ISP που δίνουν modems-routers με χρησιδάνειο τι θα κάνουν?
Θα πρέπει να αλλάξουν όλα τα modems!!!! ή θα μας στείλουν να αγοράσουμε νέο (όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά πριν λίγο καιρό πήρα το DGN 2200 και απ'ο ότι φαίνεται πάει για πέταμα).

Το thepiratebay δίνει και IPv6 πλέον. Άσε που θα έχουμε καλύτερο Voip & πιο ασφαλείς τραπεζικές συναλλαγές.

----------


## xhaos

> όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά πριν λίγο καιρό πήρα το DGN 2200 και απ'ο ότι φαίνεται πάει για πέταμα


Οχι απαραιτητα
http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/start#netgear1

βέβαια ακόμα δεν είναι final έκδοση για να την βάλεις με σχετική ασφάλεια, αλλά μέχρι να υποχρεωθείς σε αλλαγή συσκευής νομίζω ότι θα είναι.

----------


## paravoid

> Πέρα της απάντησης ( δε θα τη σχολιάσω καν  ) , μάθαμε ότι τουλάχιστον υπάρχουν isps που προσφέρουν υπηρεσίες ipv6 με δυναμικά prefixes. Ενδιαφέρον


autoconfiguration != δυναμικά prefixes

----------


## SfH

> autoconfiguration != δυναμικά prefixes


Τι εννοείς ακριβώς ? Ανάφερα κάπου ότι είναι ταυτόσημα ?

----------


## trd64

> Οχι απαραιτητα
> http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/start#netgear1
> 
> βέβαια ακόμα δεν είναι final έκδοση για να την βάλεις με σχετική ασφάλεια, αλλά μέχρι να υποχρεωθείς σε αλλαγή συσκευής νομίζω ότι θα είναι.


Δεν είναι για το 2200 αλλά για το 2000. Δεν έχει usb και από όσο ξέρω τα firmwares είναι τελείως διαφορετικά. Δυστυχώς δεν έχουν φτιάξει τίποτα για το 2200.

----------


## dez

> Άσε που θα έχουμε καλύτερο Voip & πιο ασφαλείς τραπεζικές συναλλαγές.


απο περιεργεια, τι σε κανει να πιστευεις το 2ο?

----------


## kami84gr

> απο περιεργεια, τι σε κανει να πιστευεις το 2ο?


Εγώ ούτε το πρώτο πιστεύω, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να λυθεί το θέμα με τα πολλαπλά ΝΑΤ που θα καταφύγουν πολύ πάροχοι σαν πρόχειρη λύση.

----------


## Άρης13

Μόλις συνδέθηκα επιτυχώς με ipv6 με Speedtouch 585 και windows 7

----------


## treli@ris

το 585 υποστηριζει ipv6;

----------


## Άρης13

Όχι, απλώς το τρέχω σε bridge mode , με τα Windows 7 γίνεται όλη η δουλειά

----------


## deniSun

> Όχι, απλώς το τρέχω σε bridge mode , με τα Windows 7 γίνεται όλη η δουλειά


Τι ακριβώς έχεις κάνει;
Μπορείς να μας πεις αναλυτικά;

----------


## Άρης13

Βάζεις το speedtouch σε bridged mode. Μετά πάς στις συνδέσεις δικτύου των Windows και δημιουργείς νέα σύνδεση στο internet. Εκεί περνάς τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσής σου και "κάνει κλήση". Κάτι σαν το dial up παλιά!

----------


## Thuglife

Μπορεί κάποιος που γνωρίζει να μου λύσει την παρακάτω απορία;

Έστω ότι γυρίζω το modem / router σε bridge και κάνω offload το routing του lan / wan σε ένα FBSD dedicated μηχανάκι... Θα γλιτώσω από το "μπούκωμα" του router οταν υπάρχουν μερικές χιλιάδες connections ανοιχτά; Σε μεγάλο load έχω διακοπές μέχρι και στο wifi!

----------


## SfH

> Μπορεί κάποιος που γνωρίζει να μου λύσει την παρακάτω απορία;
> 
> Έστω ότι γυρίζω το modem / router σε bridge και κάνω offload το routing του lan / wan σε ένα FBSD dedicated μηχανάκι... Θα γλιτώσω από το "μπούκωμα" του router οταν υπάρχουν μερικές χιλιάδες connections ανοιχτά; Σε μεγάλο load έχω διακοπές μέχρι και στο wifi!


Αν το bottleneck είναι όντως στη cpu/ram του router, ναι. Οι desktop cpus είναι απίστευτα ταχύτεροι από τους αντίστοιχους που υπάρχουν στα cpe  :Wink:

----------


## Tiven

> Μπορεί κάποιος που γνωρίζει να μου λύσει την παρακάτω απορία;
> 
> Έστω ότι γυρίζω το modem / router σε bridge και κάνω offload το routing του lan / wan σε ένα FBSD dedicated μηχανάκι... Θα γλιτώσω από το "μπούκωμα" του router οταν υπάρχουν μερικές χιλιάδες connections ανοιχτά; Σε μεγάλο load έχω διακοπές μέχρι και στο wifi!


Εννοείται  :Smile:

----------


## Thuglife

> Αν το bottleneck είναι όντως στη cpu/ram του router, ναι. Οι desktop cpus είναι απίστευτα ταχύτεροι από τους αντίστοιχους που υπάρχουν στα cpe


Ναι αυτό είναι το bottleneck, απλός δεν γνωρίζω αν με το offload του routing θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα. Με σκέτο bridge θα πέσει το load;

----------


## SfH

> Ναι αυτό είναι το bottleneck, απλός δεν γνωρίζω αν με το offload του routing θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα. Με σκέτο bridge θα πέσει το load;


Ναι, το σκέτο bridging αποφέρει πολύ λίγο load στο router modem.

----------


## Thuglife

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## geo_stef

προτείνω mikrotik routerboard 750

----------


## thodoris12

Για να βάλουμε το router μας σε bridged mode αρκεί να κλείσουμε το NAT ή υπάρχει ειδική ρύθμιση;

----------


## kami84gr

> Για να βάλουμε το router μας σε bridged mode αρκεί να κλείσουμε το NAT ή υπάρχει ειδική ρύθμιση;


Υπάρχει ειδική ρύθμιση στο Basic Setup. Συνήθως βρίσκεται στο ίδιο υπομενού με την επιλογή προτοκόλου pppoa ή pppoe για την σύνδεσή σου.

----------


## paravoid

Αναφέρεται συχνά ως RFC 1483 ή RFC 2684.

----------


## BladeWS

_We’ve just hit the 60 users mark! Next up, 100 users. We, very much appreciate your feedback so keep it coming
_



http://ipv6.ote.gr/?p=334

----------


## atrias

ποιο είναι το ipv4 subnet από το οποίο δίνουν IP?
γιατί ένα σχόλιο γράφει ότι ίσως να είναι σε blacklists

----------


## cca

Το subnet είναι το 2.84.x.x, τουλάχιστον τέτοιες IP μου δίνει εμένα.

----------


## atrias

Off Topic



εμένα παίρνει η DSL (με κανονικό login κι όχι ipv6) 2.85.x.x και είχα ανακαλύψει ότι δε μου άνοιγαν κάποιες σελίδες παράδειγμα αυτή του προγράμματος AVIAddXSubs που είναι από Έλληνα δημιουργό με τον οποίο επικοινώνησα για να τον ενημερώσω και να ρωτήσω αν έχει κάποιο μπλοκάρισμα και μου είπε ότι δεν έχει κάτι. η σελίδα ακόμα δεν ανοίγει οπότε θεωρώ ότι δεν ήταν κάποιο προσωρινό πρόβλημα. γενικά κάτι δε μου κολλάει καλά με αυτά τα (νέα?) 2.8x.x.x subnet του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## deniSun

> _We’ve just hit the 60 users mark! Next up, 100 users. We, very much appreciate your feedback so keep it coming
> _
> 
> http://picardv6.otenet.gr/wp-content...pv6-users1.png
> 
> http://ipv6.ote.gr/?p=334


Αν το ρούτερ υποστήριζε ipv6 θα έμπαινα και εγώ...
Περιμένουμε ενημερώσεις fw (ελπίζουμε...)

----------


## dez

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> εμένα παίρνει η DSL (με κανονικό login κι όχι ipv6) 2.85.x.x και είχα ανακαλύψει ότι δε μου άνοιγαν κάποιες σελίδες παράδειγμα αυτή του προγράμματος AVIAddXSubs που είναι από Έλληνα δημιουργό με τον οποίο επικοινώνησα για να τον ενημερώσω και να ρωτήσω αν έχει κάποιο μπλοκάρισμα και μου είπε ότι δεν έχει κάτι. η σελίδα ακόμα δεν ανοίγει οπότε θεωρώ ότι δεν ήταν κάποιο προσωρινό πρόβλημα. γενικά κάτι δε μου κολλάει καλά με αυτά τα (νέα?) 2.8x.x.x subnet του ΟΤΕ.


Τι ακριβως δεν σου "κολλάει καλά με αυτά τα (νέα?) 2.8x.x.x subnet" ?

........Auto merged post: dez πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αν το ρούτερ υποστήριζε ipv6 θα έμπαινα και εγώ...
> Περιμένουμε ενημερώσεις fw (ελπίζουμε...)


σχετικα συντομα θα υπαρξουν νεοτερα για το θεμα  :Wink:

----------


## psyxakias

Έχουν αναφερθεί και στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν προβλήματα με το  2.84.0.0/14 του ΟΤΕ. Θεωρώ ότι είναι παντελώς άσχετο με το πιλοτικού του IPv6.

Τα προβλήματα λογικά οφείλονται σε 2 λόγους: α) στο γεγονός ότι το 2.0.0.0/8 ήταν IANA Reserved έως τον Σεπτέμβρη του 2009 (πριν μόλις 1.5 χρόνο) και κάποιοι πάροχοι / sites πιθανόν να έχουν ακόμα outdated bogus ACLs (απαράδεκτοι αλλά συμβαίνει), β) κάποια sites εφαρμόζουν geolocation restrictions και πιθανόν να μην έχουν ενημερωμένη geolocation db. Αντίστοιχα προβλήματα έχουν παρουσιαστεί και σε άλλους ISPs.

----------


## atrias

> Έχουν αναφερθεί και στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν προβλήματα με το  2.84.0.0/14 του ΟΤΕ. Θεωρώ ότι είναι παντελώς άσχετο με το πιλοτικού του IPv6.
> 
> Τα προβλήματα λογικά οφείλονται σε 2 λόγους: α) στο γεγονός ότι το 2.0.0.0/8 ήταν IANA Reserved έως τον Σεπτέμβρη του 2009 (πριν μόλις 1.5 χρόνο) και κάποιοι πάροχοι / sites πιθανόν να έχουν ακόμα outdated bogus ACLs (απαράδεκτοι αλλά συμβαίνει), β) κάποια sites εφαρμόζουν geolocation restrictions και πιθανόν να μην έχουν ενημερωμένη geolocation db. Αντίστοιχα προβλήματα έχουν παρουσιαστεί και σε άλλους ISPs.


α πολύ ωραία! φέξε μου και γλίστρησα δηλαδή!

----------


## psyxakias

> α πολύ ωραία! φέξε μου και γλίστρησα δηλαδή!


Ίσως ακουστώ γραφικός, αλλά "δεν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ" (ούτε στο ελάχιστο) για αυτό το θέμα. Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες σε αυτό το νήμα:
Προβλημα με ΙP / YouTube και αλλα sites..

----------


## atrias

> Ίσως ακουστώ γραφικός, αλλά "δεν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ" (ούτε στο ελάχιστο) για αυτό το θέμα. Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες σε αυτό το νήμα:
> Προβλημα με ΙP / YouTube και αλλα sites..


ναι το ξέρω! συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι δεν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ! εγώ το είπα για τον αντίθετο ακριβώς λόγο απ' ότι κατάλαβες! Η εμπειρία μου με τον ΟΤΕ έχει δείξει ότι όταν υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα δικό του λύνεται και δεν διαιωνίζεται. στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι θέμα όλων των άλλων εκτός του ΟΤΕ για αυτό λέω φέξε μου και γλίστρησα!

----------


## dez

> Έχουν αναφερθεί και στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν προβλήματα με το  2.84.0.0/14 του ΟΤΕ. Θεωρώ ότι είναι παντελώς άσχετο με το πιλοτικού του IPv6.


 δυσκολο να εχουν παρουσιαστει προβληματα με το 2.84.0.0 γιατι πρωτοχρησιμοποιηθηκε στο IPv6 trial  :Smile: 




> Τα προβλήματα λογικά οφείλονται σε 2 λόγους: α) στο γεγονός ότι το 2.0.0.0/8 ήταν IANA Reserved έως τον Σεπτέμβρη του 2009 (πριν μόλις 1.5 χρόνο) και κάποιοι πάροχοι / sites πιθανόν να έχουν ακόμα outdated bogus ACLs


 bogon  :Wink:

----------


## psyxakias

> δυσκολο να εχουν παρουσιαστει προβληματα με το 2.84.0.0 γιατι πρωτοχρησιμοποιηθηκε στο IPv6 trial


Ανέφερα ολόκληρο το /14, όχι /16. Προβλήματα του είδους που ανέφερα, σαφώς και μπορούν να παρουσιαστούν και στο 2.84.0.0 αλλά όπως είπα δεν ευθύνεται ο ΟΤΕ.  :Wink: 




> bogon


Σωστό.  :One thumb up:

----------


## euri

Off Topic





> δυσκολο να εχουν παρουσιαστει προβληματα με το 2.84.0.0 γιατι πρωτοχρησιμοποιηθηκε στο IPv6 trial


Εγώ είχα διάφορα προβλήματα με το 2.85.0.0 πάντως.  Σε κάποια (λίγα) sites δεν μπορούσα να μπω με τίποτα.  Μεταξύ αυτών ήταν το fuelprices.gr.  Σταδιακά διορθώθηκε.

----------


## fits79

Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος με αυτές τις ερωτήσεις που εχω.

----------


## dimkarv

OTE IPv6 Trial Topology

http://ipv6.ote.gr/?p=361

----------


## paravoid

> OTE IPv6 Trial Topology
> 
> http://ipv6.ote.gr/?p=361


Αν και προφανής, είναι σίγουρα ευπρόσδεκτο (και αναπάντεχο) ότι ένας εμπορικός ISP μοιράζεται εσωτερικές πληροφορίες δημόσια. Μπράβο!

----------


## Tiven

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν οι v6 που παίρνουμε από τον ΟΤΕ τώρα είναι στατικές ή δυναμικές; Στατικές υποθέτω αλλά πως βρίσκουμε ποια έχει ο καθένας;

Θέλω να ρυθμίσω το pfsense2 και μέχρι στιγμής υποστηρίζει μόνο στατικές v6 και όχι μέσω dhcpv6 από όσο ξέρω

----------


## cca

Δυναμικές είναι, τουλάχιστον στην θεωρία...

----------


## deniSun

Όσο δυναμικές είναι και οι IPv4 που παίρνει κάποιος από τον κάθε πάροχο.

----------


## andm

Off Topic


		Καλημέρα.Σκέφτομαι να πάρω ένα ασύρματο ρουτερ.Να κοιτάξω αν υποστηρίζει ipv6?

----------


## deniSun

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Καλημέρα.Σκέφτομαι να πάρω ένα ασύρματο ρουτερ.Να κοιτάξω αν υποστηρίζει ipv6?


Αυτά ξέρω ότι υποστηρίζουν μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## dez

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Καλημέρα.Σκέφτομαι να πάρω ένα ασύρματο ρουτερ.Να κοιτάξω αν υποστηρίζει ipv6?


πλεον, υπαρχουν αρκετοι CPE vendors που ισχυριζονται οτι υποστηριζουν IPv6 featureset. Στο παρακατω URL, μπορεις να δεις ονοματα vendors (στο pie chart, section "Vendor Distribution"). Συντομα, το συγκεκριμενο survey, θα παρουσιασει τ αποτελεσματα σε μορφη πινακα, με ολα τα cpe models κλπ.

----------


## yuk

> Στο παρακατω URL...


Ξέχασες το url... 


(Tα στατιστικά του ARIN ήθελες να δώσεις;  :Wink: )

----------


## SfH

Να υποθέσω ότι εννοείς αυτό το url ?  :Smile:

----------


## psyxakias

> Ξέχασες το url... 
> 
> 
> (Tα στατιστικά του ARIN ήθελες να δώσεις; )


Μα εκεί είναι το URL: http://labs.ripe.net/Members/marco/i...sults-may-2011

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Αν και με πρόλαβε ο SFH, ορίστε: 


> πλεον, υπαρχουν αρκετοι CPE vendors που ισχυριζονται οτι υποστηριζουν IPv6 featureset. Στο παρακατω URL, μπορεις να δεις ονοματα vendors (στο pie chart, section "Vendor Distribution"). Συντομα, το συγκεκριμενο survey, θα παρουσιασει τ αποτελεσματα σε μορφη πινακα, με ολα τα cpe models κλπ.
> 
> http://labs.ripe.net/Members/marco/i...sults-may-2011

----------


## yuk

Eγώ δεν βλέπω url πάντως...  :Blink: 

*Spoiler:*









(και προφανώς ήθελα να πω RIPE, διαβαζα το timeline του TeamARIN και μπερδεύτηκα.  :Razz: )

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic


		Θα σου πρότεινα Firefox5 + add-on: "show forgotten URLs", για να μη χάνεις URLs.  :Wink:

----------


## yuk

Off Topic


		Έχω πάθει πλάκα. Πολιτισμικό σοκ. To url δε φαίνεται ούτε με Firefox, ούτε με Chrome Canary, ούτε με Safari.  :Confused:

----------


## treli@ris

Ουτε εγω βλεπω url. Το δοκιμασα με IE9 και FF5. Μηπως εγινε γρηγορη επεξεργασια μηνυματος;

----------


## fits79

Παιδιά θα χρειαστεί εμείς οι τελικοί χρήστες είτε του Οτε είτε οποιουδήποτε άλλου παροχέα ίντερνετ να αλλάξουμε εξοπλισμό όπως router κ.τ.λ. ή θα είμαστε μια χαρά και με αυτόν για τον πολύ απλό λόγο ότι την όλη μετατροπή από ipv6 -> ipv4 θα την κάνουν οι πάροχοι της κάθε εταιρίας?

----------


## yuk

Στη σελίδα με τα υποστηριζόμενα CPEs του ΟΤΕ έχει προστεθεί και το Windows 7 ως PPPoE client.

Καλή ευκαιρία για όσους έχουν ΟΤΕ και Windows να δοκιμάσουν το IPv6 χωρίς έξτρα κόστος.  :One thumb up:

----------


## hedgehog

> Παιδιά θα χρειαστεί εμείς οι τελικοί χρήστες είτε του Οτε είτε οποιουδήποτε άλλου παροχέα ίντερνετ να αλλάξουμε εξοπλισμό όπως router κ.τ.λ. ή θα είμαστε μια χαρά και με αυτόν για τον πολύ απλό λόγο ότι την όλη μετατροπή από ipv6 -> ipv4 θα την κάνουν οι πάροχοι της κάθε εταιρίας?


κάποτε, ναι, όσοι δεν έχουν συμβατό εξοπλισμό θα χρειαστεί να τον αλλάξουν. Το αν το κόστος θα το αναλάβει ο πάροχος ή ο πελάτης είναι μία άλλη ιστορία.
αλλά απέχουμε ακόμη από αυτή τη μέρα... δεν υπάρχει λόγος για άμεση αγορά συμβατού εξοπλισμού από όποιον δεν θέλει απλά να πειραματιστεί  :Smile:

----------


## fits79

> κάποτε, ναι, όσοι δεν έχουν συμβατό εξοπλισμό θα χρειαστεί να τον αλλάξουν. Το αν το κόστος θα το αναλάβει ο πάροχος ή ο πελάτης είναι μία άλλη ιστορία.
> αλλά απέχουμε ακόμη από αυτή τη μέρα... δεν υπάρχει λόγος για άμεση αγορά συμβατού εξοπλισμού από όποιον δεν θέλει απλά να πειραματιστεί


Εγω πάλι που πήρα τηλ. και ρώτησα otenet, forthnet & hellas online γιατί όλοι μα όλοι μου ειπανε ότι ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ να αλλάξετε εξοπλισμό γιατί τη μετατροπή από ipv6 -> ipv4 θα την κάνει ο πάροχος μας όταν χρειαστεί επομένως εσείς ΔΕΝ θα δείτε καμιά απολύτως διαφορά/αλλαγή σε ότι κάνετε μεχρι τώρα στο ίντερνετ.

Και πιστεύω κάτι τετοιο είναι ποιο εφικτό από το να κάθετε ο κάθε ένας να αλλάζει τον εξοπλισμό του κ.τ.λ. ειδικά οι μεγάλες εταιρίες που έχουν πανάκριβα μηχανήματα.

Άλλωστε ακόμα και τώρα αν δοκιμάσεις να μπεις σε καποια ipv6 sites με ένα ipv4 router μια χαρά μπαίνει οπότε για ποιο λόγο αυτό να αλλάξει μετά?

Επίσης ένας άλλος τροπος είναι να κυκλοφορήσει η κάθε εταιρία adsl 2+ router ένα firmware το οποίο θα κάνει τα παλιά της router σε ipv6 router οπότε τόσος ντόρος και ανησυχία για το τίποτα...

----------


## yuk

Σου διαφεύγουν πολλά πράγματα. Δεν είναι τόσο εύκολα όλα και οι μπακαλίστικες λύσεις που σκέφτονται οι ISPs δεν είναι δυνατό να δουλεύουν για πάντα.  :Smile:

----------


## fits79

Τι εννοείς για κάντο ποιο λιανά με απλά λόγια.

Λες δηλαδή ΚΑΙ ΟΙ 3 ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΙ PROVIDERS στην Ελλάδα να μου λένε ψέματα ή να μην έχουν ιδέα τι παιζει με το νέο σκηνικό?

Με κάθε επιφύλαξη και χωρίς να θέλω να σε προσβάλω δεν νομίζω φίλε μου μάλλον εσύ δεν πρέπει να ξέρεις καλά τι παιζει και όχι και οι 3 μεγαλύτεροι ελληνικοί Internet providers.

Και αυτό φαίνεται στο ότι είδη καποια ipv6 sites άνετα μπορούν να δουλέψουν ακόμα και με ipv4 routers.
Αυτό πως το εξηγείς δηλαδη?

Ίσως στην αρχή όντως να έχουν καποια προβλήματα όπως σε κάθε αρχή στα πάντα αλλά με το καιρό πιστεύω ότι θα φτιάξουν ότι πρόβλημα δημιουργηθεί.

----------


## treli@ris

> Εγω πάλι που πήρα τηλ. και ρώτησα otenet, forthnet & hellas online γιατί όλοι μα όλοι μου ειπανε ότι ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ να αλλάξετε εξοπλισμό γιατί τη μετατροπή από ipv6 -> ipv4 θα την κάνει ο πάροχος μας όταν χρειαστεί επομένως εσείς ΔΕΝ θα δείτε καμιά απολύτως διαφορά/αλλαγή σε ότι κάνετε μεχρι τώρα στο ίντερνετ.
> 
> Και πιστεύω κάτι τετοιο είναι ποιο εφικτό από το να κάθετε ο κάθε ένας να αλλάζει τον εξοπλισμό του κ.τ.λ. ειδικά οι μεγάλες εταιρίες που έχουν πανάκριβα μηχανήματα.
> 
> Άλλωστε ακόμα και τώρα αν δοκιμάσεις να μπεις σε καποια ipv6 sites με ένα ipv4 router μια χαρά μπαίνει οπότε για ποιο λόγο αυτό να αλλάξει μετά?
> 
> Επίσης ένας άλλος τροπος είναι να κυκλοφορήσει η κάθε εταιρία adsl 2+ router ένα firmware το οποίο θα κάνει τα παλιά της router σε ipv6 router οπότε τόσος ντόρος και ανησυχία για το τίποτα...


Λογικα εννοουνε οτι αυτη τη στιγμη δεν υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας για μεταβαση στο ipv6. Οταν ερθει αυτη η στιγμη τοτε θα διατεθει/αντικατασταθει ο αναλογος εξοπλισμος. Επισης, αν δοκιμασεις να μπεις με ipv4 σε ipv6 site δε γινεται οσο κι αν προσπαθεις.

----------


## euri

> Και αυτό φαίνεται στο ότι είδη καποια ipv6 sites άνετα μπορούν να δουλέψουν ακόμα και με ipv4 routers.
> Αυτό πως το εξηγείς δηλαδη?


Dual stack...

Δοκίμασε αν μπορείς να μπεις χωρίς tunneling και χωρίς native IPv6 στο ipv6.google.com ή στο www.v6.facebook.com

----------


## fits79

> Dual stack...
> 
> Δοκίμασε αν μπορείς να μπεις χωρίς tunneling και χωρίς native IPv6 στο ipv6.google.com ή στο www.v6.facebook.com


Όντως δεν μπορώ να μπω με ipv4 router(Linksys wag200g firmware 1.01.09) & forthnet στα site που λες.

Και τι είναι το tunneling & native ipv6?




> Λογικα εννοουνε οτι αυτη τη στιγμη δεν υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας για μεταβαση στο ipv6. Οταν ερθει αυτη η στιγμη τοτε θα διατεθει/αντικατασταθει ο αναλογος εξοπλισμος. Επισης, αν δοκιμασεις να μπεις με ipv4 σε ipv6 site δε γινεται οσο κι αν προσπαθεις.


Όχι μ' αρέσει που τους ρώτησα για το μέλλον που θα είναι όλα τα site σε ipv6 και μου ειπανε μην ανησυχείτε μεχρι τότε θα έχουμε φέρει τα αντίστοιχα μηχανήματα για να μετατρέπουν την οποιαδηποτε ipv6 σε ipv4 ωστε να μπορούν όλοι οι χρήστες να μπαίνουν παντού.

Τι μλκιες μου ελεγαν δηλαδη και οι 3 Internet providers?

Εν ολιγης όσοι έχουν ipv4 router είναι καταδικασμένοι και πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να αγοράσουν νέο ipv6 router?

Και ρε παιδιά πως θα δουλεύουν οι νεες ipv6 πλεον?
Όλα τα μηχανήματα που θα συνδέεις πάνω στο router αν θελεις να ανοίξεις πόρτες θα πρέπει να της ανοίγεις πλέον με τα νέα δεδομένα ipv6 ή οι πόρτες παραμένουν ως έχουν?
Αν επίσης καποια μηχανήματα που συνδέεις πάνω στο ρουτερ ΔΕΝ έχουν ipv6 και δεν πρόκειται να αποκτήσουν τι κάνεις?
Υπάρχει καμιά περίπτωση να κυκλοφορήσουν νέα firmwares για τα παλιά routers που θα τα κάνουν να υποστηρίζουν και το νέο πρότυπο ipv6 ή χλωμό έως αδύνατο?

Γενικότερα πως ακριβώς δουλεύουν οι νεες ipv6 και τα ipv6 routers?

----------


## yuk

Γκρεμίστηκε ο κόσμος σου, ε;  :Laughing: 

Aυτό που θέλουνε να κάνουνε αρχικά είναι να δώσουν private range IPs στους συνδρομητές τους ώστε να φτιάξουν κάτι σαν μεγάλα τοπικά δίκτυα με αυτούς, χωρίς ο ένας να έχει πρόσβαση στον άλλο όμως. Στην άκρη του κάθε δικτυο θα έχει μηχανήματα (όπως έχεις το ρούτερ σπίτι σου ένα πράγμα) που θα μετατρέπει τη κίνηση προς το Ίντερνετ από v4 σε v6 και προς τα μέσα το αντίθετο. Έτσι θα παίζουν όλοι με τον εξοπλισμό που ήδη έχουν.

----------


## fits79

Ναι όντως γκρεμίστηκε ο κόσμος μου.
Τι μλκες είναι ποια όλοι αυτοί που δουλεύουν στους providers υποτίθεται τους παίρνεις τηλ. για να λάβεις μια αξιόλογη και σωστή απάντηση και σου απαντάνε όλο ΜΛΚΙΕΣ...
Τι να πω ποια....

Εν ολιγης ο κάθε provider θέλει απλά να παρεμβάλει έναν ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΕΑ μεταξύ του ipv4 router και του dslam του σωστά?

Αυτό πότε θα γίνει γιατί από το λίγο που έψαξα προς το παρόν ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ipv6 routers σε αξιοπρεπή τιμή παρά μόνο πανάκριβα οπότε τι?

----------


## yuk

Δε σου είπαν μλκιες, σου είπαν ότι περιμένουν μηχανήματα. Ε, αυτά τα μηχανήματα περιμένουν. Δεν είναι αξιοπρεπής λύση βέβαια.  :Razz: 
Oυσιαστικά μετα το dslam θα γίνει αυτό, αφού συγκεντρωθούν οι IPs σε άλλους ρούτερς.

Σχετικά φτηνούς και καλούς IPv6 ρούτερς έχoυν η Netgear και η D-Link. Κρατάς το μόντεμ που έχεις και προσθέτεις τον IPv6 ρούτερ μόνο.

----------


## fits79

Δηλαδή θα πρέπει πάλι να αγοράσω και άλλο μηχάνημα και να το βάλω ανάμεσα στη γραμμή τηλεφώνου και το ρουτερ μου?

Δηλαδη να ΜΗΝ αγοράσω απολύτως τίποτα και να κάνουν όλη τη δουλειά οι providers δεν παιζει έτσι?

Σε περίπτωση που αλλάξω εντελώς το router με ένα που να υποστηρίζει ipv6 τι θα γίνει με τις συσκευές που θα συνδέσω πάνω του και ΔΕΝ θα υποστηρίζουν ipv6 αλλά μόνο ipv4 και πως θα ανοίγω πόρτες στο router όπως άνοιγα έως τώρα ή αλλάζει το πράγμα?

Εν ολίγης λογικά τα νέα ipv6 routers δεν πρέπει να υποστηρίζουν και ipv4 ωστε να μην υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με καμία συσκευή παλιά ή νέα.

Προς το παρόν πάντως τα ipv6 router έχουν *ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΗ* τιμή φίλε μου οπότε παραμένουμε ως έχει με τα ipv4 router μας.

----------


## yuk

Προς το παρόν δε χρειάζεται να αλλάξεις τίποτα. Όοοταν έρθει η ώρα που χρειαστεί πραγματικά v6 εξοπλισμός, βλέπουμε. Λογικά θα τον διαθέσουν και οι πάροχοι.

----------


## paravoid

Μηηηηπως έχετε βγει λίγο εκτός θέματος; Επίσης, μηηηηηπως είναι λίγο αφέλεια να ρωτάς για το roadmap των ISPs σε τόσο τεχνικά θέματα το 1st level Helpdesk και να εμπιστεύεσαι και τις απαντήσεις;

----------


## Tiven

> Δηλαδή θα πρέπει πάλι να αγοράσω και άλλο μηχάνημα και να το βάλω ανάμεσα στη γραμμή τηλεφώνου και το ρουτερ μου?
> 
> Δηλαδη να ΜΗΝ αγοράσω απολύτως τίποτα και να κάνουν όλη τη δουλειά οι providers δεν παιζει έτσι?
> 
> Σε περίπτωση που αλλάξω εντελώς το router με ένα που να υποστηρίζει ipv6 τι θα γίνει με τις συσκευές που θα συνδέσω πάνω του και ΔΕΝ θα υποστηρίζουν ipv6 αλλά μόνο ipv4 και πως θα ανοίγω πόρτες στο router όπως άνοιγα έως τώρα ή αλλάζει το πράγμα?
> 
> Εν ολίγης λογικά τα νέα ipv6 routers δεν πρέπει να υποστηρίζουν και ipv4 ωστε να μην υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με καμία συσκευή παλιά ή νέα.
> 
> Προς το παρόν πάντως τα ipv6 router έχουν *ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΗ* τιμή φίλε μου οπότε παραμένουμε ως έχει με τα ipv4 router μας.



Οι συσκευές που θα είναι ipv4 only, απλούστατα θα παίρνουν only ipv4. Πόρτες δεν θα ανοίγεις για τις ipv6 συσκευές, μόνο για τις ipv4. Δεν βλέπω που είναι το πρόβλημα

----------


## fits79

Οπότε σε ένα ipv6 router θα ανοίγεις πόρτες κανονικά για τις ipv4 συσκευές που θα συνδέσεις πάνω του σωστά?
Εν ολιγης λογικό είναι όλα μα όλα τα ipv6 routers να υποστηρίζουν άνετα και τις ipv4 συσκευές.

----------


## silegav

Μήπως βιάζεσαι λίγο να πάρεις νέο εξοπλισμό και είσαι σε πανικό χωρίς λόγο; Όταν έρθει η ώρα θα τη βρούμε την άκρη, no worries. Στη χειρότερη θα πεις στον πάροχο να σου δώσει νέο router για να υπογράψεις νέο συμβόλαιο μαζί του με χρονική δέσμευση και end of the story. Έτσι πιστεύω θα γίνει.

----------


## dez

> Να υποθέσω ότι εννοείς αυτό το url ?


ναι  :Smile:  αλλα ειμαι βεβαιος οτι το χα επισυναψει στο post μου...

........Auto merged post: dez πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εγω πάλι που πήρα τηλ. και ρώτησα otenet, forthnet & hellas online γιατί όλοι μα όλοι μου ειπανε ότι ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ να αλλάξετε εξοπλισμό γιατί τη μετατροπή από ipv6 -> ipv4 θα την κάνει ο πάροχος μας όταν χρειαστεί επομένως εσείς ΔΕΝ θα δείτε καμιά απολύτως διαφορά/αλλαγή σε ότι κάνετε μεχρι τώρα στο ίντερνετ


 Θα μου εκανε πολυ μεγαλη εντυπωση αν καποιος απο την τηλ. υποστηριξη του ΟΤΕ σου απαντουσε κατι τετοιο, ΠΟΛΥ μεγαλη εντυπωση...

........Auto merged post: dez πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γκρεμίστηκε ο κόσμος σου, ε; 
> 
> Aυτό που θέλουνε να κάνουνε αρχικά είναι να δώσουν private range IPs στους συνδρομητές τους ώστε να φτιάξουν κάτι σαν μεγάλα τοπικά δίκτυα με αυτούς, χωρίς ο ένας να έχει πρόσβαση στον άλλο όμως. Στην άκρη του κάθε δικτυο θα έχει μηχανήματα (όπως έχεις το ρούτερ σπίτι σου ένα πράγμα) που θα μετατρέπει τη κίνηση προς το Ίντερνετ από v4 σε v6 και προς τα μέσα το αντίθετο. Έτσι θα παίζουν όλοι με τον εξοπλισμό που ήδη έχουν.


 Εμεισ παντως, ακομα ελπιζουμε οτι θ αποφυγουμε CGN-like λυσεις  :Wink:

----------


## fits79

Μήπως να κατέγραφα την συζήτηση για να την ανέβαζα κάπου για να με πιστέψεις?
Ρε ποιο λόγο εχω να σου πω ψέματα δηλαδη?

----------


## johnvam

Έχουμε how-to για Mikrotik router???

Έβαλα Forthnet και λέω να κάνω τις πρώτες μου δοκιμές!!!

Thank you!!!

........Auto merged post: johnvam πρόσθεσε 38 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Διανομές ή λειτουργικά σχετικά με firewalls/networks που λογικά υποστηρίζουν ipv6/bridge:
> 1) pfsence -> fork του m0n0wall
> 2) m0n0wall
> 3) mikrotik (δοκιμασμένο)
> 4) vyatta
> 5) astaro


Έχουμε έτοιμο howto για Mikrotik???

----------


## deniSun

Το όλο θέμα έχει ξεχαστεί αρκετά.
Στασιμότητα και από την μεριά των παρόχων και από την μεριά των κατασκευαστών ρούτερ

----------


## skyliner34

Με λίγα λόγια: Με Sagem 1500WG (ipv4 router) και connex (account της μορφής username@otenet.gr) αν βάλω username@ip6ote.gr αν γυρίσω το modem σε bridge (1483 bridged???) θα μπορέσω να κάνω routing στο PC μου;

edit: το δοκίμασα και δουλεψε έτσι απλά (1483). είπα οτι έχω PPP connection στα windows7 και απλά έπαιξαν. Οπότε το ερώτημα αλλάζει: Το γεγονός ότι είχα σαν default gateway την IP του sagem (192.168.1.1) ευθύνεται για το ότι δεν μου ζήτησε να επιλέξω dialing device?

----------


## deniSun

> Με λίγα λόγια: Με Sagem 1500WG (ipv4 router) και connex (account της μορφής username@otenet.gr) αν βάλω username@ip6ote.gr αν γυρίσω το modem σε bridge (1483 bridged???) θα μπορέσω να κάνω routing στο PC μου;
> 
> edit: το δοκίμασα και δουλεψε έτσι απλά (1483). είπα οτι έχω PPP connection στα windows7 και απλά έπαιξαν. Οπότε το ερώτημα αλλάζει: Το γεγονός ότι είχα σαν default gateway την IP του sagem (192.168.1.1) ευθύνεται για το ότι δεν μου ζήτησε να επιλέξω dialing device?


Οποιοδήποτε ρούτερ αν το γυρίσεις σε bridge θα σου δουλέψει σε ipv6.

----------


## Devout

> Έχουμε how-to για Mikrotik router???
> 
> Έβαλα Forthnet και λέω να κάνω τις πρώτες μου δοκιμές!!!
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: johnvam πρόσθεσε 38 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> ...


Καλημέρα σας

πλήρης υποστήρηξη ipv6 από τα mikrotik routers με την νέα έκδοση 5.9.
Johny να φτιάξουμε κανα howto?  :Razz:

----------


## johnvam

> Καλημέρα σας
> 
> πλήρης υποστήρηξη ipv6 από τα mikrotik routers με την νέα έκδοση 5.9.
> Johny να φτιάξουμε κανα howto?


Οι πρώτες δοκιμές είχαν καλά αποτελέσματα... Απλά παρατηρήθηκαν τα εξής:

1) αργό σερφάρισμα σε σχέση με την IPv4
2) με traceroute σε IPv6 είδα οτι όλα περνάνε μέσα απο tunneling με την HE.net

 :Cool:

----------


## Devout

```
devout@debian:/$ traceroute6 2001:4860:4860::8888
traceroute to 2001:4860:4860::8888 (2001:4860:4860::8888), 30 hops max, 80 byte packets
 1  2a02:580:8000:ba00:: (2a02:580:8000:ba00::)  4.646 ms  4.603 ms  4.579 ms
 2  2a02:580:10f:deaf:0:101:0:2 (2a02:580:10f:deaf:0:101:0:2)  6.479 ms  7.430 ms  8.641 ms
 3  2a02:580::1 (2a02:580::1)  10.309 ms  11.263 ms  12.951 ms
 4  2a02:580:10f:59::1 (2a02:580:10f:59::1)  15.698 ms  18.905 ms  19.059 ms
 5  2a00:1cb8:2000::1 (2a00:1cb8:2000::1)  21.238 ms  21.209 ms  25.308 ms
 6  2a00:1cb8:1::6 (2a00:1cb8:1::6)  77.897 ms  61.554 ms  62.996 ms
 7  de-cix20.net.google.com (2001:7f8::3b41:0:2)  65.442 ms  62.290 ms  63.901 ms
 8  2001:4860::1:0:10 (2001:4860::1:0:10)  64.604 ms 2001:4860::1:0:11 (2001:4860::1:0:11)  79.137 ms 2001:4860::1:0:10 (2001:4860::1:0:10)  67.936 ms
 9  2001:4860::8:0:3016 (2001:4860::8:0:3016)  69.253 ms  70.289 ms  71.426 ms
10  2001:4860::2:0:48c (2001:4860::2:0:48c)  72.761 ms  73.997 ms  75.462 ms
11  2001:4860:0:1::c7 (2001:4860:0:1::c7)  78.628 ms  63.126 ms  63.996 ms
12  google-public-dns-a.google.com (2001:4860:4860::8888)  64.941 ms  66.407 ms  62.356 ms
```

πόσο μου τι δίνει όταν δεν βάζουν τα reverse dns........ :RTFM:

----------


## dez

> Το όλο θέμα έχει ξεχαστεί αρκετά.
> Στασιμότητα και από την μεριά των παρόχων και από την μεριά των κατασκευαστών ρούτερ


Σε διαβεβαιω πως το ολο θεμα δεν ξεχαστει ουτε απο τους παροχους αλλα ουτε κι απο τους vendors, καθε αλλο! Ο ΟΤΕ συνεχιζει τις δοκιμες σε συνεργασια με αρκετους CPE vendors και πολυ συντομα θ "ανεβουν" στο http://ipv6.ote.gr αρκετα νεα CPE που υποστηριζουν IPv6. 

Επισης, ετοιμαζονται 2 νεα πιλοτικα IPv6, το ενα εκ των οποιων θ ανακοινωθει πολυ συντομα  :Wink: 

Λιγη υπομονη...

........Auto merged post: dez πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Οι πρώτες δοκιμές είχαν καλά αποτελέσματα... Απλά παρατηρήθηκαν τα εξής:
> 
> 1) αργό σερφάρισμα σε σχέση με την IPv4
> 2) με traceroute σε IPv6 είδα οτι όλα περνάνε μέσα απο tunneling με την HE.net


το (1) ειναι λογικο επακολουθο του (2). Γιατι ομως να χρησιμοποιησεις HE tunnel και να στελνεις την κινηση σου μεσω US? Αν εισαι συνδρομητης ΟΤΕ (ή Forthnet), μπορεις να εχεις native IPv6 access χωρις καθυστερησεις στο browsing.

αν πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να χρησιμοποιησεις tunnel, χρησιμοποιησε καποιο "κοντινο". Αν θυμαμαι καλα, το GRNET προσφερει τετοια υπηρεσια.

----------


## deniSun

> Σε διαβεβαιω πως το ολο θεμα δεν ξεχαστει ουτε απο τους παροχους αλλα ουτε κι απο τους vendors, καθε αλλο! Ο ΟΤΕ συνεχιζει τις δοκιμες σε συνεργασια με αρκετους CPE vendors και πολυ συντομα θ "ανεβουν" στο http://ipv6.ote.gr αρκετα νεα CPE που υποστηριζουν IPv6. 
> 
> Επισης, ετοιμαζονται 2 νεα πιλοτικα IPv6, το ενα εκ των οποιων θ ανακοινωθει πολυ συντομα 
> 
> Λιγη υπομονη...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: dez πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> ...


Θεωρητικά όλοι δουλεύουν.
Πρακτικά δεν είδα καμιά ραγδαία εξέλιξη πχ να πει κάποιος ISP ότι γυρίζει μόνιμα σε ipv6 ή ότι κάποιος κατασκευαστής έβγαλε νέα fw για ipv6.
Ούτε καν σε Πανεπιστημιακό επίπεδο δεν είδα κάποια συμαντική αλλαγή (κάποιο Ίδρυμα νε χρησιμοποιήσει ως βασικό το ν6).

----------


## proffessor_x

> Θεωρητικά όλοι δουλεύουν.
> Πρακτικά δεν είδα καμιά ραγδαία εξέλιξη πχ να πει κάποιος ISP ότι γυρίζει μόνιμα σε ipv6 ή ότι κάποιος κατασκευαστής έβγαλε νέα fw για ipv6.
> Ούτε καν σε Πανεπιστημιακό επίπεδο δεν είδα κάποια συμαντική αλλαγή (κάποιο Ίδρυμα νε χρησιμοποιήσει ως βασικό το ν6).


Το νέο ρούτερ που δίνει ο οτέ ZTE W300 υποστηρίζει ipv6  με μοναδική αλλαγή σε @ipv6ote.gr στο username περιμένω λογικά να ανέβει στο site, ήδη έχουν ανέβει μερικά:
 Draytek Vigor 2130n
Cisco 1721
Cisco 1841

----------


## deniSun

> Το νέο ρούτερ που δίνει ο οτέ ZTE W300 υποστηρίζει ipv6  με μοναδική αλλαγή σε @ipv6ote.gr στο username περιμένω λογικά να ανέβει στο site, ήδη έχουν ανέβει μερικά:
>  Draytek Vigor 2130n
> Cisco 1721
> Cisco 1841


Το γνωρίζω...
Στο σύνολο αυτών που κυκλοφορούν και είναι εγκατεστημένα αυτά που υποστηρίζουν ν6 είναι μηδαμηνά.

----------


## dez

> Θεωρητικά όλοι δουλεύουν.
> Πρακτικά δεν είδα καμιά ραγδαία εξέλιξη πχ να πει κάποιος ISP ότι γυρίζει μόνιμα σε ipv6


δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι καταλαβαινω τι προσπαθεις να πεις. Το IP δικτυο του ΟΤΕ ειναι dual-stack εδω και 2 χρονια. Ολα τα peerings με τους upstream providers  ειναι επισης dual-stack. Επιπλεον, διαθετει και dual-stack internet services (DNS, WWW).  Εν ολιγοις κι αλλοι παροχοι ειναι κοντα σ αυτο στο status.




> ή ότι κάποιος κατασκευαστής έβγαλε νέα fw για ipv6


 ZTE, Huawei, Gennet, AVM, Zyxel, Draytek: ολοι οι παραπανω CPE vendors κυκλοφορησαν IPv6 fws μεσα στο 2011 ή 2010. Καποια απ αυτα ειναι beta, τα περισσοτερα stable.




> Ούτε καν σε Πανεπιστημιακό επίπεδο δεν είδα κάποια συμαντική αλλαγή (κάποιο Ίδρυμα νε χρησιμοποιήσει ως βασικό το ν6).


Ναι, εδω εχεις δικιο, δεν υπηρξαν σημαντικες αλλαγες γιατι... τα ακαδημαικα ιδρυματα χρησιμοποιουν IPv6 στα δικτυα τους εδω και πολλα χρονια  :Wink: 

Γενικα, η προοδος στο IPv6 στην Ελλαδα ειναι αξιολογη γι αυτο, ας ξεχωρισουμε το συγκεκριμενο ζητημα απο την γενικοτερη μιζερια  :Smile:

----------


## deniSun

> δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι καταλαβαινω τι προσπαθεις να πεις. Το IP δικτυο του ΟΤΕ ειναι dual-stack εδω και 2 χρονια. Ολα τα peerings με τους upstream providers  ειναι επισης dual-stack. Επιπλεον, διαθετει και dual-stack internet services (DNS, WWW).  Εν ολιγοις κι αλλοι παροχοι ειναι κοντα σ αυτο στο status.


Το χρησιμοποιούν δοκιμαστικά και όχι σε πραγματικές συνθήκες για να δουν προβλήματα κλπ.
Συγκεκριμένα μόλις πριν 1 χρόνο το έβγαλαν πιλοτικά για χρήση από τους χρήστες.




> ZTE, Huawei, Gennet, AVM, Zyxel, Draytek: ολοι οι παραπανω CPE vendors κυκλοφορησαν IPv6 fws μεσα στο 2011 ή 2010. Καποια απ αυτα ειναι beta, τα περισσοτερα stable.


Πες μου μοντέλα.
Και πες μου πόσα από αυτά είναι εγκατεστημένα σε οικιακούς χρήστες.
Οι ISPs δίνουν συνήθως router <100ε.
Πες μου ποια μοντέλα από αυτά που δίνουν υποστηρίζουν ipv6.
Και μιλάω και για την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη κλπ όχι μόνο Ελλάδα.
Και μη μιλάς για εταιρείες αλλά για συγκεκριμένα μοντέλα.




> Ναι, εδω εχεις δικιο, δεν υπηρξαν σημαντικες αλλαγες γιατι... τα ακαδημαικα ιδρυματα χρησιμοποιουν IPv6 στα δικτυα τους εδω και πολλα χρονια 
> Γενικα, η προοδος στο IPv6 στην Ελλαδα ειναι αξιολογη γι αυτο, ας ξεχωρισουμε το συγκεκριμενο ζητημα απο την γενικοτερη μιζερια


Καμία σχέση...
Το αν έβαλε κάποιος στο εργαστήριό του Ipv6 δεν σημαίνει ότι έχει και όλο το ίδρυμα.
Το ΑΠΘ το ενεργοποίησε πέρσυσι και όχι για όλο του το δίκτυο.

----------


## Seitman

Πάντως το ZTE ZXV10 W300 (dual stack) που πήρα από τον ΟΤΕ στις 18/11, δεν πρόλαβε να κάνει Χριστούγεννα.  :Bless:

----------


## deniSun

> Πάντως το ZTE ZXV10 W300 (dual stack) που πήρα από τον ΟΤΕ στις 18/11, δεν πρόλαβε να κάνει Χριστούγεννα.


made in China.
Πόσο πιο καθαρά να σου το πει...

----------


## Tiven

τι ΔΕΝ είναι κινέζικο;

----------


## deniSun

Σε αυτό έχεις ένα δίκαιο.
Αλλά δεν μιλάω μόνο για την κατασκευή αλλά και για το sw.
Προσωπικά δεν θα το επέλεγα παρόλο που ψάχνω για Ipv6.

----------


## SfH

Πρέπει να είδα επιλογές για ipv6 σε ένα οτε-branded baudtec ( δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος, αλλά baudtec πρέπει να ήταν ) πρόσφατα. Δυστυχώς δεν είχα το χρόνο να παίξω μαζί του για να δω αν όντως δουλεύει .

----------


## dez

> Το χρησιμοποιούν δοκιμαστικά και όχι σε πραγματικές συνθήκες για να δουν προβλήματα κλπ.
> Συγκεκριμένα μόλις πριν 1 χρόνο το έβγαλαν πιλοτικά για χρήση από τους χρήστες.
> 
> 
> Πες μου μοντέλα.
> Και πες μου πόσα από αυτά είναι εγκατεστημένα σε οικιακούς χρήστες.
> Οι ISPs δίνουν συνήθως router <100ε.
> Πες μου ποια μοντέλα από αυτά που δίνουν υποστηρίζουν ipv6.
> Και μιλάω και για την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη κλπ όχι μόνο Ελλάδα.
> ...



το να μην ειναι καποιος καλα πληροφορημενος δεν ειναι κακο. Γι αυτο κι εγω σε προσκαλω στην επομενη συναντηση της Ελληνικης Ομαδας Δρασης IPv6 που θα γινει σε 2 μηνες περιπου, να δεις τις παρουσιασεις των ακαδημαικων και των παροχων. Ν ακουσεις απο τους ανθρωπους του ΕΔΕΤ πως παρεχουν native IPv6 υπηρεσιες απο το 2003 ή απ τους ανθρωπους του ΟΤΕ τι προβληματα εχουν αντιμετωπισει τα τελευταια χρονια, μετα την ενεργοποιηση native IPv6 στο *production* δικτυο. Οσο για τα CPE, συντομα θα δημοσιευτει και πινακας με συμβατα CPE. Γινεται μια καλη δουλεια στο RIPE (https://labs.ripe.net/Members/marco/...sults-may-2011) αλλα θα βρεις υλικο και στο ARIN (http://getipv6.info/index.php/Broadband_CPE) οπως και στα IPv6 sites του ΟΤΕ (http://ipv6.ote.gr/?page_id=43) και της Forthnet (http://ipv6.forthnet.gr/?page_id=145)

----------


## deniSun

> το να μην ειναι καποιος καλα πληροφορημενος δεν ειναι κακο. Γι αυτο κι εγω σε προσκαλω στην επομενη συναντηση της Ελληνικης Ομαδας Δρασης IPv6 που θα γινει σε 2 μηνες περιπου, να δεις τις παρουσιασεις των ακαδημαικων και των παροχων. Ν ακουσεις απο τους ανθρωπους του ΕΔΕΤ πως παρεχουν native IPv6 υπηρεσιες απο το 2003 ή απ τους ανθρωπους του ΟΤΕ τι προβληματα εχουν αντιμετωπισει τα τελευταια χρονια, μετα την ενεργοποιηση native IPv6 στο *production* δικτυο. Οσο για τα CPE, συντομα θα δημοσιευτει και πινακας με συμβατα CPE. Γινεται μια καλη δουλεια στο RIPE (https://labs.ripe.net/Members/marco/...sults-may-2011) αλλα θα βρεις υλικο και στο ARIN (http://getipv6.info/index.php/Broadband_CPE) οπως και στα IPv6 sites του ΟΤΕ (http://ipv6.ote.gr/?page_id=43) και της Forthnet (http://ipv6.forthnet.gr/?page_id=145)


Προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις κάτι:
άλλο ενεργοποιώ το ν6 σε ένα εργαστήριο/όροφο
άλλο το ενεργοποιώ σε μια επιχείρηση/ίδρυμα
άλλο το δίνω δοκιμαστικά σε κάποιους
και άλλο το δίνω σε όλο τον κόσμο

Το 2003 το έδιναν σε μια μικρή ομάδα.
Όχι στο ευρύ κοινό όπως δίνουν τώρα ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΑ ο ΟΤΕ και άλλοι ISPs.

Λίστα με υποστηριζόμενα τερματικά υπάρχει και τώρα και είναι μηδαμινή σε σχέση με το τι κυκλοφορεί.
Αναφέρεται δε σε μοντέλα >100ε και όχι στα μπρίκια που δίνουν στους οικιακούς χρήστες.
Ως ενός σημείου είναι θέμα προβλημάτων στην υλοποίηση με τα υπάρχοντα chips.
Τα υπόλοιπα είναι θέμα marketing.

Τα αποτελέσματα της HTFv6 τα είδα και το καλοκαίρι όπου παρουσιαζόταν η αλλαγή σε v6 ως λύση στην συντέλεια του κόσμου που ερχόταν.
Σε πληροφορώ ότι το ν6 υπάρχει από την προηγούμενη δεκαετία και μέχρι τώρα όλοι περιμένουν την συντέλεια αλλά τίποτε.

Δυστυχώς φίλε μου θα πρέπει να περιμένεις αρκετά ακόμα για να δεις υλοποίηση ν6 σε ευρύ φάσμα της αγοράς.

----------


## dez

> Προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις κάτι:
> άλλο ενεργοποιώ το ν6 σε ένα εργαστήριο/όροφο
> άλλο το ενεργοποιώ σε μια επιχείρηση/ίδρυμα
> άλλο το δίνω δοκιμαστικά σε κάποιους
> και άλλο το δίνω σε όλο τον κόσμο


οχι μονο ειναι ενεργοποιημενο το IPv6 στα εσωτερικα δικτυα πολλων ιδρυματων, αλλα προσφερεται και ipv6 broadband access σε οποιον εχει καταλληλο cpe.





> Λίστα με υποστηριζόμενα τερματικά υπάρχει και τώρα και είναι μηδαμινή σε σχέση με το τι κυκλοφορεί.
> Αναφέρεται δε σε μοντέλα >100ε και όχι στα μπρίκια που δίνουν στους οικιακούς χρήστες.


 Ναι, αλλα οι εξελιξεις ειναι γρηγορες πλεον. Οι ISP πλεον δινουν και IPv6 requirements για τα cpe. Αυτο σημαινει οτι τα φτηνα CPE που θα δινουν συντομα οι ISP, υποστηριζουν IPv6. 



> Ως ενός σημείου είναι θέμα προβλημάτων στην υλοποίηση με τα υπάρχοντα chips.


 τι σε κανει να το πιστευεις αυτο? Εχω αποδειξεις για το αντιθετο. Με λιγα λογια, αν το CPE δεν υποστηριζει stateful IPv6 filtering, δεν υπαρχει ιδιαιτερο hardware issue. 




> Τα αποτελέσματα της HTFv6 τα είδα και το καλοκαίρι όπου παρουσιαζόταν η αλλαγή σε v6 ως λύση στην συντέλεια του κόσμου που ερχόταν.


 χμ, περιεργο... δεν υπηρχε συναντηση του taskforce το καλοκαιρι. Μηπως αναφερεσαι σε καποια ενημερωτικη ημεριδα?

----------


## deniSun

> οχι μονο ειναι ενεργοποιημενο το IPv6 στα εσωτερικα δικτυα πολλων ιδρυματων, αλλα προσφερεται και ipv6 broadband access σε οποιον εχει καταλληλο cpe.


Το ότι είναι ενεργοποιημένο δεν σημαίνει τίποτε.
Χρησιμοποιείται;
Κατά πόσο;
Το επέβαλλαν με κάποιο τρόπο;




> Ναι, αλλα οι εξελιξεις ειναι γρηγορες πλεον. Οι ISP πλεον δινουν και IPv6 requirements για τα cpe. Αυτο σημαινει οτι τα φτηνα CPE που θα δινουν συντομα οι ISP, υποστηριζουν IPv6.


Περίμενε να τα δεις πρώτα και μετά τα λέμε.
Αν όπως είπες το ν6 ήταν έτοιμο εδώ και χρόνια αυτή την στιγμή θα είχε βρομήσει η αγορά από CPEs




> τι σε κανει να το πιστευεις αυτο? Εχω αποδειξεις για το αντιθετο. Με λιγα λογια, αν το CPE δεν υποστηριζει stateful IPv6 filtering, δεν υπαρχει ιδιαιτερο hardware issue.


Ο κύριως λόγος της καθυστέρησης των fw όπως είπα είναι:
α) πρόβλημα υλοποίησης
β) θέμα marketing
Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις...
Διαφορετικά θα βλέπαμε εδώ και καιρό ανάλογες αναβαθμίσεις.




> χμ, περιεργο... δεν υπηρχε συναντηση του taskforce το καλοκαιρι. Μηπως αναφερεσαι σε καποια ενημερωτικη ημεριδα?


Γιατί στις ενημερώσεις τα λένε διαφορετικά;
Ίσα - ίσα τα παραείπαν αισιόδοξα θα έλεγα...

----------


## paravoid

> Το ότι είναι ενεργοποιημένο δεν σημαίνει τίποτε.
> Χρησιμοποιείται;
> Κατά πόσο;
> Το επέβαλλαν με κάποιο τρόπο;


Να το επιβάλλουν; Από πού εώς πού; Ίσως δεν καταλαβαίνεις ακριβώς τι είναι το IPv6;

Γενικότερα, το πρόβλημα εξάντλησης διευθύνσεων IPv4 είναι υπαρκτό — και αν θεωρείς ότι το HTF κινδυνολογεί, πρέπει να ακούσεις τι λέγεται σε διεθνή fora (π.χ. το RIPE, ή το ARIN που τους τελείωσαν ήδη οι διευθύνσεις!).

Το πρόβλημα με το IPv6 adoption, δε, είναι ότι πρόκειται για αυγό και κότα· δεν υπάρχουν χρήστες όσο δεν υπάρχουν υπηρεσίες και τούμπαλιν. Εδώ ακριβώς είναι και ο ρόλος των ακαδημαϊκών δικτύων: μιας και δεν είναι είναι cost-driven, μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν χρήστες (ή, λιγότερο, υπηρεσίες) ώστε να σπάσει ο κύκλος και να μπορέσει η αγορά να ακολουθήσει.

Στην Ελλάδα, το δίκτυο κορμού του ΕΔΕΤ έχει native IPv6 σε παραγωγή εδώ και κοντά μια δεκαετία· αυτό σημαίνει ότι διασυνδέεται με τους upstreams natively σε IPv6 και δίνει τη δυνατότητα στους φορείς του, τα ακαδημαϊκά ιδρύματα, να αποκτήσουν και αυτά στο εσωτερικό τους δίκτυο IPv6 ώστε να φτάσει πια και στον τελικό χρήστη.

Πολλά ιδρύματα έχουν επιλέξει κάτι τέτοιο, σε διαφορετικό βαθμό. Για το ΑΠΘ δεν είμαι σίγουρος, ξέρω όμως σίγουρα ότι το ΕΜΠ δίνει native IPv6 σε όλα τα δίκτυα του (όπου δίνει και IPv4) σε όλο το campus εδώ και χρόνια. 

Όσον αφορά στην κίνηση, πέραν του ότι το IPv6 προτιμάται όπου υπάρχει και στα δύο άκρα, το ΕΔΕΤ και κάποιοι από τους φορείς του συμμετέχουν και στο Trusted IPv6 Programme της Google και ως εκ τούτου όλη η κίνηση Google/YouTube γίνεται με native IPv6.

Τέλος, το ΕΔΕΤ δίνει πιλοτικά IPv6 και στο φοιτητικό ADSL (ΔΙΟΔΟΣ), ωστόσο επειδή το retail του προγράμματος γίνεται από τους εμπορικούς ISPs, τα CPEs δεν είχαν μέχρι τώρα υποστήριξη και άρα δύσκολο να δοθεί μη πιλοτικά. Η νέα γενιά των CPEs των ISPs φαίνεται ότι θα έχουν τέτοια υποστήριξη, μιας και ετοιμάζονται για τα δικά τους full-scale deployments.

ΥΓ. Εντελώς φιλικά, θα βοηθούσε παραγωγικά τη συζήτηση να μην επιμένεις και να μην έχεις απόλυτη άποψη για τεχνολογίες αλλά και πεπραγμένα τα οποία φαίνεται ότι δεν κατέχεις ιδιαίτερα. Είναι λίγο γραφικό να επιμένεις σε σπέκουλες που κάνεις απέναντι σε επαγγελματίες του χώρου που… τις υλοποιούν και μάλλον ξέρουν καλύτερα τι σκέφτονται από σένα  :Smile:

----------


## deniSun

> Να το επιβάλλουν; Από πού εώς πού; Ίσως δεν καταλαβαίνεις ακριβώς τι είναι το IPv6;
> 
> Γενικότερα, το πρόβλημα εξάντλησης διευθύνσεων IPv4 είναι υπαρκτό — και *αν θεωρείς ότι το HTF κινδυνολογεί*, πρέπει να ακούσεις τι λέγεται σε διεθνή fora (π.χ. το RIPE, ή το ARIN που τους τελείωσαν ήδη οι διευθύνσεις!).
> 
> Το πρόβλημα με το IPv6 adoption, δε, είναι ότι πρόκειται για αυγό και κότα· δεν υπάρχουν χρήστες όσο δεν υπάρχουν υπηρεσίες και τούμπαλιν. Εδώ ακριβώς είναι και ο ρόλος των ακαδημαϊκών δικτύων: μιας και δεν είναι είναι cost-driven, μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν χρήστες (ή, λιγότερο, υπηρεσίες) ώστε να σπάσει ο κύκλος και να μπορέσει η αγορά να ακολουθήσει.
> 
> Στην Ελλάδα, το δίκτυο κορμού του ΕΔΕΤ έχει native IPv6 σε παραγωγή εδώ και κοντά μια δεκαετία· αυτό σημαίνει ότι διασυνδέεται με τους upstreams natively σε IPv6 και δίνει τη δυνατότητα στους φορείς του, τα ακαδημαϊκά ιδρύματα, να αποκτήσουν και αυτά στο εσωτερικό τους δίκτυο IPv6 ώστε να φτάσει πια και στον τελικό χρήστη.
> 
> Πολλά ιδρύματα έχουν επιλέξει κάτι τέτοιο, σε διαφορετικό βαθμό. Για το ΑΠΘ δεν είμαι σίγουρος, ξέρω όμως σίγουρα ότι το ΕΜΠ δίνει native IPv6 σε όλα τα δίκτυα του (όπου δίνει και IPv4) σε όλο το campus εδώ και χρόνια. 
> ...


Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τίποτε από αυτά που είπα...
Έγραψα ακριβώς αυτά που λες.
Πουθενά δεν είπα ότι κινδυνολογεί ο ένας ή ο άλλος.
Είπα ότι ήταν υπερβολικά και από την στιγμή που δεν κανένας δεν άλλαξε σε native v6 πάει να πει ότι μάλλον τα παραέλεγαν.
Το ΑΠΘ όπως και άλλα ιδρύματα έχουν ενεργοποιημένο ν6.
Άλλο αυτό και άλλο να περάσουν ολοκληρωτικά σε ν6 με δευτερεύον το dual stack.
Το δεύτερο σημαίνει ότι δουλεύω με 80-90% ν6 και σε παλιά συστήματα πχ εκτυπωτές υποστηρίζω ταυτόχρονα και ν4.

ΥΓ
Δεν έχω να πω τίποτε για το ΥΓ σου.
Προσβλητικό και υποτιμητικό για τον οποιοδήποτε κυρίως όταν δεν τον γνωρίζεις.
Φαντάσου μόνο πως φαίνεσαι εσύ στους άλλους που υποστηρίζεις ότι ξέρεις περισσότερα και δεν έχεις καταλάβει τίποτε απ όσα έγραψα.
Λυπάμαι πραγματικά όταν βλέπω άτομα στον χώρο της πληροφορικής που καυχιούνται ότι τα ξέρουν όλα...
Θλιβερό θέαμα...

----------


## SfH

Θα παρακαλούσα να σταματήσουν οι προσωπικές επιθέσεις, δεν μας οδηγούν πουθενά.




> Το ότι είναι ενεργοποιημένο δεν σημαίνει τίποτε.


Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω . Το δίκτυο δε χαρακτηρίζεται από τους χρήστες αλλά από τις δικές του δυνατότητες.

Από κει και πέρα, πιστεύω ότι όλοι περίπου τα ίδια λέμε. Το μεγαλύτερο εμπόδιο αυτή τη στιγμή είναι στη software μεριά στα cpe και πέρα της καθαρά retail αγοράς, υπάρχει πρόοδος από σχεδόν όλους τους κατασκευαστές. Προφανώς πάντα μιλάμε για dual-stack, αν και υπάρχουν και ipv6-only deployments ήδη ( ericsson κάπου στη Σουηδία ένα από αυτά που θυμάμαι ) , είναι ειδικές περιπτώσεις. Οι περισσότεροι μεγάλοι ελληνικοί isp δείχνουν να τα πάνε πολύ καλά όσον αφορά τη μετάβαση μέχρι τώρα ( αλλιώς δε θα συζητάγαμε καν πέρι cpe  :Razz:  ) .

Αναφορικά, επειδή δίκτυο δεν είναι μόνο το internet, λέγεται ότι ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα ipv6 deployments το έχει αυτή τη στιγμή η comcast για το management network των cpe της, καθώς το 10/8 δεν τους έφτανε. Επίσης τα δίκτυα που είναι σχεδόν έτοιμα να γυρίσουν σε ipv6 και περιμένουν άλλους ( applications/upstreams/κτλ ) για να το κάνουν δεν είναι ακριβώς λίγα.




> Γενικότερα, το πρόβλημα εξάντλησης διευθύνσεων IPv4 είναι υπαρκτό — και αν θεωρείς ότι το HTF κινδυνολογεί, πρέπει να ακούσεις τι λέγεται σε διεθνή fora (π.χ. το RIPE, ή το ARIN που τους τελείωσαν ήδη οι διευθύνσεις!).


Στο apnic θες να πεις υποθέτω ( που δεν έχουν ακριβώς τελειώσει, απλά τις δίνουν με το σταγονόμετρο )  :Razz:  Το arin αντέχει λίγο ακόμα.

----------


## dez

> Περίμενε να τα δεις πρώτα και μετά τα λέμε.


Μα, ποσο πιο καθαρα πρεπει να το γραψω? Δεν ειναι προφανες απο τα γραφομενα μου οτι τα εχω δει και τα εχω δοκιμασει?? Πρεπει να το φωναξω?




> Ο κύριως λόγος της καθυστέρησης των fw όπως είπα είναι:
> α) πρόβλημα υλοποίησης
> β) θέμα marketing
> Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις...
> Διαφορετικά θα βλέπαμε εδώ και καιρό ανάλογες αναβαθμίσεις.


Οπως πολυ σωστα εγραψε κι ο paravoid, ειναι "Chicken and egg" ζητημα. Μεγαλες υπολοιησεις οπως του Google, της Comcast,  HE κλπ εχουν βοηθησει αρκετα. Η πολιτικη των RIRs (π.χ. "σου δινω λιγο v4 space μονο αν εχεις καποιο v6 space allocated") εχουν επισης βοηθησει αρκετα. Οπως ειπα ηδη αρκετες φορες, χρονικα, ειμαστε λιγο πριν απο ενα μικρο "μπαμ" απο φτηνα dualstack cpe κι αυτο θα συμβει γιατι εδω και 1-2 χρονια πολλοι μεγαλοι ISP ανα τον κοσμο, θετουν ως προαπαιτουμενο το IPv6 support για τα νεα CPEs.

Επισης, αν μπορεις εξηγησε μου λιγο παραπανω τα (α) και (β). Με το (α) διαφωνω πληρως και μπορω να το στηριξω εκτενως. Για το (β), δεν καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις





> Γιατί στις ενημερώσεις τα λένε διαφορετικά;
> Ίσα - ίσα τα παραείπαν αισιόδοξα θα έλεγα...


παλι ομως, δε μου απαντησες: Σε ποια δημοσια δραστηριοτητα του HIPv6TF ησουν παρων?

Παντως, αν εχεις στο μυαλο σου εναν IPv6-only κοσμο, τοτε απλα μιοαμε για μια ουτοπια. Κατι τετοιο θ αργησει πολυ... χρονια, δεκαετιες, κανεις δεν ξερει. Οποτε, για να μιλαμε ολοι την ιδια γλωσσα, native IPv6 deployments = dual stack deployments

----------


## Tiven

Επιτέλους βρήκα λίγο χρόνο και ρύθμισα το pfsense μου σωστά και πλέον παίζει τζάμι. 
Βέβαια το CPU Usage στον server εκτινάχθηκε στα ύψη αλλά.. μπρος στα κάλλη τι είναι ο πόνος  :Laughing: 

Να ρωτήσω τώρα κάτι αν είναι λογικό. 
Όλα τα tests και τα sites για ipv6 κλπ με βγάζουν άψογο, σε αυτό που κάτι δεν πάει καλά είναι με τα Windows 7. Παίρνουν μόνα τους κάτι ipv6 από fe80 ενώ αυτό που παίρνει ο router ξεκινάει με κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό. 
Και στα 2 PC με Windows 7 στο σπίτι μέχρι στιγμής που δοκίμασα το ίδιο συμβαίνει αλλά βγαίνουν στο internet κανονικά.

........Auto merged post: Tiven πρόσθεσε 41 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

επίσης

dns server
2a02:580:200::100
και
2a02:580:200::200

για να είναι άψογα και τα v6 dns tests  :One thumb up: 


αυτό με το range στην αρχή που ήταν διαφορετικό, από ότι κατάλαβα είναι ο ηλίθιος τρόπος που παρέχει IPv6 υποστήριξη η Microsoft στα λειτουργικά της συστήματα..

----------


## SfH

Τα interfaces στο ipv6 μπορούν και συνήθως έχουν >1 διευθύνσεις. Αυτή που ξεκινάει από fe80 είναι η link-local και ισχύει μόνο στο τοπικό σου δίκτυο. Κανονικά πρέπει να παίρνουν και global unicast. Δες μήπως το αναγράφει πουθενά αλλού  :Wink:

----------


## Tiven

> Τα interfaces στο ipv6 μπορούν και συνήθως έχουν >1 διευθύνσεις. Αυτή που ξεκινάει από fe80 είναι η link-local και ισχύει μόνο στο τοπικό σου δίκτυο. Κανονικά πρέπει να παίρνουν και global unicast. Δες μήπως το αναγράφει πουθενά αλλού


Yep το γράφει από πάνω το global. Το πρόσεξα αργότερα.  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: Tiven πρόσθεσε 19 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να απενεργοποιήσει την παπάτζα της Microsoft σε elevated κονσόλα:



```
netsh interface teredo set state disabled
```

το δοκίμασα να δω αν θα έχει διαφορά (θεωρητικά σε native ipv6 connectivity θα έπρεπε να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα και να μην το χρησιμοποιεί καν..) και τα pings είναι χαμηλότερα και σταθερότερα. 

Εκεί που πήγαινε ας πούμε με το vps μου από 80 μέχρι 120 πλέον είναι σταθερά στα 67  :One thumb up: 

βέβαια με v4 είναι 55-56  :Razz:

----------


## yuk

@Tiven

pfSense 2.1 χρησιμοποιείς; Η dev που είχα δοκιμάσει πριν μήνες είχε θέματα με το IPv6, αλλά λέω να του ξαναδώσω μια ευκαιρία.

----------


## Tiven

> @Tiven
> 
> pfSense 2.1 χρησιμοποιείς; Η dev που είχα δοκιμάσει πριν μήνες είχε θέματα με το IPv6, αλλά λέω να του ξαναδώσω μια ευκαιρία.


Ναι, γενικά έχει θέματα εδώ και καιρό και κάθε φορά που ασχολούμουν τα παρατούσα σε διαφορετικό σημείο. Χθες τα δοκίμασα όλα μιας και είχα χρόνο (το documentation τους περισσότερο μπερδεύει παρά βοηθάει, πραγματικά..) και τα κατάφερα επιτέλους. 

Σίγουρα είναι σε πολύ καλύτερη κατάσταση από πριν λίγους μήνες που το θυμάμαι.
Ό,τι θέλεις ρώτα  :One thumb up:

----------


## yuk

Ευχαριστώ. Πράγματι το documentation και η απουσία παροχής native IPv6 των providers είναι πρόβλημα. Mένει τώρα να βρω χρόνο και όρεξη.

----------


## SfH

> βέβαια με v4 είναι 55-56


Αυτό είναι αρκετά πιθανό να είναι θέμα δρομολόγησης και όχι overhead του ipv6 .

----------


## Tiven

> Ευχαριστώ. Πράγματι το documentation και η απουσία παροχής native IPv6 των providers είναι πρόβλημα. Mένει τώρα να βρω χρόνο και όρεξη.


Επειδή είμαι στις καλές μου, θα σου δώσω ένα μικρό κίνητρο σχετικά με το documentation  :Razz: 

Θα κάτσω να φτιάξω ένα μικρό guide, γενικά είναι εύκολο αν ξέρεις τι να αλλάξεις (όπως όλα  :Razz:  )


Standby 





> Αυτό είναι αρκετά πιθανό να είναι θέμα δρομολόγησης και όχι overhead του ipv6 .


Αυτό πιστεύω και εγώ αφού εκτός teredo έφτασε αρκετά στα επίπεδα του ipv4  :One thumb up:

----------


## yuk

> Επειδή είμαι στις καλές μου, θα σου δώσω ένα μικρό κίνητρο σχετικά με το documentation 
> 
> Θα κάτσω να φτιάξω ένα μικρό guide, γενικά είναι εύκολο αν ξέρεις τι να αλλάξεις (όπως όλα  )
> 
> 
> Standby


Αν το κάνεις αυτό, θα εισηγηθώ να ανακυρηχτείς User of the month!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Tiven

> Αν το κάνεις αυτό, θα εισηγηθώ να ανακυρηχτείς User of the month!


http://www.tiven.org/networking/nati...g-with-pfsense

έτοιμος  :Smile:

----------


## SfH

> http://www.tiven.org/networking/nati...g-with-pfsense
> 
> έτοιμος


Ωραίος  :One thumb up: 

Από περιέργεια, μιας και στα screenshots βλέπω ότι δε δηλώνεις τίποτα στα mtu/mss , τα ρυθμίζει σωστά μόνο του για pppoe το pfsense ?

----------


## Tiven

> Ωραίος 
> 
> Από περιέργεια, μιας και στα screenshots βλέπω ότι δε δηλώνεις τίποτα στα mtu/mss , τα ρυθμίζει σωστά μόνο του για pppoe το pfsense ?


Να σου πω την αλήθεια θυμάμαι πριν μήνες μπορεί και παραπάνω, είχα ασχοληθεί με το θέμα αλλά αυτή την στιγμή δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου. Έχεις κανα link ή tip για να ξεκινήσω από κάπου;

----------


## SfH

Οι συνηθισμένες τιμές είναι 1492/1452 ή 1452/1412 αντίστοιχα . Για να κάνεις δοκιμές πήγαινε στο http://test-ipv6.com/ , στο technical δες το Test IPv6 large packet . Επίσης, αν και στο tcp, το mss clamping λογικά λύνει οποιοδήποτε θέμα υπάρχει από τη μεριά σου, καλό θα ήταν να δίνεις το σωστό mtu σε hosts με τη χρήση RAs ( υποθέτοντας ότι χρησιμοποιείς RAs για διευθυνσιοδότηση ) . Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι χρησιμοποιεί το pfsense, αλλά αν χρησιμοποιεί radvd η μεταβλητή που σε ενδιαφέρει λέγεται AdvLinkMTU .

----------


## yuk

> http://www.tiven.org/networking/nati...g-with-pfsense
> 
> έτοιμος


 Λοιπόν το δοκίμασα και... τίποτα. Φαίνεται σαν να αγνοεί τελείως το v6. Μπορεί να φταίει ότι το μηχανάκι είχε ήδη τη 2.0.1 και το έκανα upgrade. Θα το ξαναδώ με clean install αυτή τη φορά.  :Thinking:

----------


## Tiven

> Λοιπόν το δοκίμασα και... τίποτα. Φαίνεται σαν να αγνοεί τελείως το v6. Μπορεί να φταίει ότι το μηχανάκι είχε ήδη τη 2.0.1 και το έκανα upgrade. Θα το ξαναδώ με clean install αυτή τη φορά.


Interfaces, η WAN σου δηλαδή δεν παίρνει v6 μόνο μία v4 από 2.xxx.xxx.xxx ?

Για δοκίμασε στο Services > DHCP6 Server να το γυρίσεις σε Disabled αν δεν είναι ήδη
Σε αυτό κανονικά θα πρέπει να σου εμφανίζει μόνο το LAN interface.

----------


## yuk

Ακριβώς, παίρνει μια 2.κάτι. Θα το δω μάλλον το απόγευμα και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## Tiven

πάντως αν έγινε σωστά το upgrade δεν τίθεται θέμα, έτσι το έκανα και εγώ γιατί βαριόμουνα clean install  :Razz: 

κοίταξε αυτό που είπα και ενημέρωσέ, ίσως να ξέχασα εγώ τίποτα από το guide  :Wink:

----------


## yuk

Το τρελό είναι ότι αν πάω Status > Interfaces, το WAN έχει IPv6 address. Απλά για κάποιο ψυχωτικό λόγο χρησιμοποιεί μόνο IPv4.  :Rant: 


Edit: Τελείωσα με το IPv6 στο pfsense. 4 ώρες έφαγα. Όταν με το καλό κυκλοφορήσει η 2.1, το ξαναβλέπω.

----------


## nnn

> http://www.tiven.org/networking/nati...g-with-pfsense
> 
> έτοιμος


Μπορείς να το μεταφράσεις και να το ανεβάσεις και εδώ αν θέλεις ?

----------


## Tiven

> Μπορείς να το μεταφράσεις και να το ανεβάσεις και εδώ αν θέλεις ?


Yep μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα ανέβει  :Smile:

----------


## nnn

:One thumb up:

----------


## Simpleton

Ενδιαφέρουσα ανακοίνωση για όσους έχουν φοιτητικό DSL (Δίοδος):




> Η διαχείριση του ΔΙΟΔΟΣ θα ήθελε να ενημερώσει τους συνδρομητές του ΔΙΟΔΟΣ για την σταδιακή μετάβαση των διευθύνσεων IP που αποδίδονται στους συνδρομητές του από χώρο των ιδρυμάτων σε χώρο του ΕΔΕΤ. Η αλλαγή αυτή ενδεχομένως να επηρεάσει την πρόσβαση των συνδρομητών σε εσωτερικές υπηρεσίες των ιδρυμάτων ή σε ηλεκτρονικές βιβλιοθήκες.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Τέλος, η διαχείριση του ΔΙΟΔΟΣ είναι στην ευχάριστη θέση να ενημερώσει ότι μαζί με την αλλαγή του χώρου IPv4, πλέον γίνεται διαθέσιμη και συνδεσιμότητα IPv6 στους συνδρομητές. Σημειώνεται ότι για να λειτουργήσει η συνδεσιμότητα IPv6, χρειάζεται απαραίτητα τερματική συσκευή με την κατάλληλη δυνατότητα.
> 
> (...)

----------


## deniSun

Μένει να δούμε τον τερματικό εξοπλισμό...

----------


## Tiven

> 


έτοιμος!

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=597638


Επίσης για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για το πρόβλημα με ipv6 & youtube:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...48#post4560448

----------


## clyde

Δηλαδη αυτη τη στιγμη υπαρχουν πανω απο 4 δισ. ιστοσελιδες?
Με το παλιο συστημα τι θα γινει?
Θελω να πω αν καποιος παει στο 86.32.121.34 (αντι να γραψει το domain),
θα βλεπει την σελιδα κανονικα?

----------


## Simpleton

Για να το ξεθάψουμε λίγο το θέμα...

Από χτες ο IPv4 DNS του OTE δεν μου επιστρέφει ΑΑΑΑ για σελίδες dual-stack. Το έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλος; Έχει άραγε κάποια σχέση με το πιλοτικό ή το World IPv6 Launch;

----------


## Tiven

> Για να το ξεθάψουμε λίγο το θέμα...
> 
> Από χτες ο IPv4 DNS του OTE δεν μου επιστρέφει ΑΑΑΑ για σελίδες dual-stack. Το έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλος; Έχει άραγε κάποια σχέση με το πιλοτικό ή το World IPv6 Launch;


Τα ίδια και εδώ, έψαχνα να βρω μήπως έφταιγε κάτι στην δική μου μεριά.

----------


## zadios

δε σταματάνε να δουλεύουν στον ΟΤΕ. Έχουν μπει σε γερμανικούς ρυθμούς και σιγά σιγά αποτινάσεται η κατάρα του δημοσίου υπαλλήλου! οπότε και το θέμα του Ipv6 δε το αφήνουν αφού είναι το μέλλον.

----------


## deniSun

> δε σταματάνε να δουλεύουν στον ΟΤΕ. Έχουν μπει σε γερμανικούς ρυθμούς και σιγά σιγά αποτινάσεται η κατάρα του δημοσίου υπαλλήλου! οπότε και το θέμα του Ipv6 δε το αφήνουν αφού είναι το μέλλον.


θα δείξει...

----------


## dez

> Για να το ξεθάψουμε λίγο το θέμα...
> 
> Από χτες ο IPv4 DNS του OTE δεν μου επιστρέφει ΑΑΑΑ για σελίδες dual-stack. Το έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλος; Έχει άραγε κάποια σχέση με το πιλοτικό ή το World IPv6 Launch;


 οι nameservers του πιλοτικου επιστρεφουν κανονικα τα AAAA records  :Wink:

----------


## Simpleton

Εννοούσα τους κανονικούς (195.170.0.1 και 195.170.2.2).

----------


## yuk

Έχει κανείς άλλος πρόβλημα με το IPv6; Δεν παίρνω v6 διεύθυνση και τρώω και κάτι άκυρα "Server not found".  :Thinking:

----------


## dez

στειλε ενα email στο ipv6@otenet.gr με λιγες παραπανω λεπτομερειες  :Smile:

----------


## Simpleton

Είναι φυσιολογικό μετά από πολύ καιρό χρήσης του όνομα@ipv6ote.gr να μη δουλεύει το όνομα@otenet.gr; Δοκίμαζα να συνδεθώ με αυτό πριν από μερικές μέρες (και σήμερα πάλι), έπαιρνα αυτό το μήνυμα:


```
Remote message: user unknown
```

----------


## Seitman

Παράξενο.
Όταν πάω σπίτι θα δοκιμάσω και θα σου πω.

----------


## dez

> Είναι φυσιολογικό μετά από πολύ καιρό χρήσης του όνομα@ipv6ote.gr να μη δουλεύει το όνομα@otenet.gr; Δοκίμαζα να συνδεθώ με αυτό πριν από μερικές μέρες (και σήμερα πάλι), έπαιρνα αυτό το μήνυμα:
> 
> 
> ```
> Remote message: user unknown
> ```


οχι βεβαια, δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο

----------


## Simpleton

Άκυρο τελικά, ήταν τοπικό θέμα (άλλαζα το όνομα μόνο στο peer του pppd και όχι στα pap-secrets).

----------


## stavpal

ρε παιδιά για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορώ να κάνω το ipv6 να μου δουλέψει. Έχω το vigor 2710n (το νέο firmware υποστηρίζει ipv6) αλλά δεν...
Το έχω βάλει το ipv6 ως PPP και έχω αλλάξει το username σε @ipv6ote.gr. Ενώ δείχνει το router ότι συνδέθηκε στα windows μου λέει no internet access (ipv6 connectivity). Επίσης η ipv6 που παίρνουν τα win είναι διαφορετική απ΄το subnet που δίνει το router



μπορεί κανείς να μου πει τι λάθος κάνω?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nnn

Με ανοικτό το DHCPv6 παίζει ?

----------


## Stelios

Ποιες οι εντυπωσεις σας απο το ipv6 του ΟΤΕ ???

Εγω οπως το εχω δουλεψει , εχει delay αρκετα συχνα . Ακομα και το google αργει να το βγαλει . Μολις κλεισω απο τα windows το ipv6 , ολα πανε σφαιρα .

----------


## Simpleton

Μέχρι στιγμής κανένα ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Simpleton

> ρε παιδιά για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορώ να κάνω το ipv6 να μου δουλέψει. Έχω το vigor 2710n (το νέο firmware υποστηρίζει ipv6) αλλά δεν...
> Το έχω βάλει το ipv6 ως PPP και έχω αλλάξει το username σε @ipv6ote.gr. Ενώ δείχνει το router ότι συνδέθηκε στα windows μου λέει no internet access (ipv6 connectivity). Επίσης η ipv6 που παίρνουν τα win είναι διαφορετική απ΄το subnet που δίνει το router
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Σε σελίδες που έχουν μόνο διεύθυνση IPv6 (π.χ. ipv6.skroutz.gr, ipv6.google.com) μπορείς να μπείς; Η ένδειξη των Windows δεν χρειάζεται να σε απασχολεί, αλλάζει αφού περάσει πρώτα λίγη κίνηση IPv6 (ή αμέσως αν εγκαταστήσεις την ενημέρωση KB2750841).

----------


## stavpal

λοιπόν η κατάσταση είναι πολύ μπερδεμένη. Ενώ το ρούτερ δείχνει να έχει συνδεθεί σε ipv6 και τα windows επισης λενε ipv6: internet δεν μπορώ να δω καμιά ipv6 σελίδα με τον firefox ούτε τον ie9. Είναι ενεργοποιημένο στους browsers το ipv6. Το τεστ στο test-ipv6.com:


```
 Test with IPv4 DNS record
ok (0.647s) using ipv4
http://ipv4.test-ipv6.com/ip/?callback=?
	
Fetches an object that has just an A record in DNS. This is expected to use IPv4. IPv6-only users might still reach this, if their provider has employed a NAT64/DNS64 or proxy solution.
Test with IPv6 DNS record
timeout (15.004s)
http://ipv6.test-ipv6.com/ip/?callback=?
	
Fetches an object that has just an AAAA record in DNS. This is expected to use IPv6. Users not yet on the IPv6 Internet are likely to see this fail. As long as it fails quickly, it will be OK - for now.
Test with Dual Stack DNS record
ok (0.577s) using ipv4
http://ds.test-ipv6.com/ip/?callback=?
	
This is the most important test. This verifies your browser can connect to a site that has both IPv4 and IPv6 records published. IPv4 only hosts should connect fine (using IPv4).

If this test fails or times out, you can expect major problems as publishers start offering their sites on IPv6.
Test for Dual Stack DNS and large packet
ok (0.629s) using ipv4
http://ds.test-ipv6.com/ip/?callback=?&size=1600&fill=xxx...xxx
	
Validates that you can connect to a dual-stack server (like the ds test); and that you can send/receive large packets on that connection. If this test times out for any reason, it indicates trouble for World IPv6 Day.
Test IPv4 without DNS
ok (0.664s) using ipv4
http://216.218.228.114/ip/?callback=?
	
This will try connecting with a literal IPv4 numeric address. This should work for most people, unless they are running IPv6-only. If the first test worked, but this fails, it likely confirms your provider is using NAT64/DNS64; you'll need to only try connecting using hostnames instead of numeric IP addresses.
Test IPv6 without DNS
timeout (15.011s)
http://[2001:470:1:18::114]:80/ip/?callback=?
	
This will try connecting with a literal IPv6 hexadecimal address. The primary purpose of this test is to separate out your connectivity on IPv6 from your ability to fetch DNS for it. A secondary purpose is to see if you have Teredo enabled; some systems may only use Teredo when an IPv6 address is in the URL.
Test IPv6 large packet
timeout (16.024s)
http://ipv6.test-ipv6.com/ip/?callback=?&size=1600&fill=xxx...xxx
	
Validates that IPv6 requests with large packets work. If this test times out, but other IPv6 tests work, it suggests that there may be PMTUD issues; possibly involving IP tunnels.
Test if your ISP's DNS server uses IPv6
ok (1.507s) using ipv4
http://ds.v6ns.test-ipv6.com/ip/?callback=?
(This is bonus credit)
	
This is a test of your ISP's resolver (instead of a test of your host). If this test passes, your DNS server (often run by your ISP) is capable of reaching IPV6-only DNS authoritative servers on the Internet. This is not critical (at this time) for you to reach sites via IPv6.
```

----------


## dez

μπορεις να στειλεις τα παραπανω (χωρις σβησμενα τμηματα των IPv6 addresses) μαζι με τα config screenshots απο το router σου στο ipv6@otenet.gr ?

----------


## mythoss

Παιδια αφου συνδεομαστε με username@ipv6ote.gr και οχι με το username@otenet.gr υπαρχει περιπτωση να υπαρχει καμια χρεωση?

----------


## emeliss

Φυσικά όχι.

----------


## dez

επειδη τα δελτια τυπου μπορει να καθυστερησουν κι επειδη ειμαστε ανυπομονοι... οποιος θελει native IPv6 προσβαση, αρκει να ενεργοποιησει το IPv6 στο CPE του οπως αναφερεται στο http://ipv6.ote.gr/?page_id=43 . Οι BRAS του ΟΤΕ εχουν αναβαθμιστει σε dual-stack κατα το ~90%  :Wink: 

υ.γ.: δε χρειαζεται καμια αλλαγη στο suffix @otenet.gr !

----------


## Simpleton

Μπράβο!  :Clap:

----------


## riddle3

> επειδη τα δελτια τυπου μπορει να καθυστερησουν κι επειδη ειμαστε ανυπομονοι... οποιος θελει native IPv6 προσβαση, αρκει να ενεργοποιησει το IPv6 στο CPE του οπως αναφερεται στο http://ipv6.ote.gr/?page_id=43 . Οι BRAS του ΟΤΕ εχουν αναβαθμιστει σε dual-stack κατα το ~90% 
> 
> υ.γ.: δε χρειαζεται καμια αλλαγη στο suffix @otenet.gr !


Με μια πρώτη ματιά με αυτή την αλλαγή πλέον το latency σε ipv6 έπεσε στα κανονικά επίπεδα του v4 αν και χρειάζεται περισσότερο testing; και το geolocation δουλεύει ενώ με το ipv6ote.gr σε έβγαζε πάντα στην Αθήνα.

Επίσης πολύ καλή η αλλαγή με το suffix.

----------


## dez

> Με μια πρώτη ματιά με αυτή την αλλαγή πλέον το latency σε ipv6 έπεσε στα κανονικά επίπεδα του v4 αν και χρειάζεται περισσότερο testing; και το geolocation δουλεύει ενώ με το ipv6ote.gr σε έβγαζε πάντα στην Αθήνα.
> 
> Επίσης πολύ καλή η αλλαγή με το suffix.


ο τερματισμος του v6 PPP session πλεον γινεται στο BRAS, οπως και στο IPv4, εξ' ου και το καλυτερο latency (no L2TP) και το "σωστο" geolocation reporting  :Smile:

----------


## paravoid

> επειδη τα δελτια τυπου μπορει να καθυστερησουν κι επειδη ειμαστε ανυπομονοι... οποιος θελει native IPv6 προσβαση, αρκει να ενεργοποιησει το IPv6 στο CPE του οπως αναφερεται στο http://ipv6.ote.gr/?page_id=43 . Οι BRAS του ΟΤΕ εχουν αναβαθμιστει σε dual-stack κατα το ~90% 
> 
> υ.γ.: δε χρειαζεται καμια αλλαγη στο suffix @otenet.gr !


Εξαιρετικά νέα, πολλά συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## nm96027

> επειδη τα δελτια τυπου μπορει να καθυστερησουν κι επειδη ειμαστε ανυπομονοι... οποιος θελει native IPv6 προσβαση, αρκει να ενεργοποιησει το IPv6 στο CPE του οπως αναφερεται στο http://ipv6.ote.gr/?page_id=43 . Οι BRAS του ΟΤΕ εχουν αναβαθμιστει σε dual-stack κατα το ~90% 
> 
> υ.γ.: δε χρειαζεται καμια αλλαγη στο suffix @otenet.gr !


Πολλά μπράβο!

----------


## riddle3

Από εχθές το latency προς τη google σε v4 έπεσε από ~60 ms σε 10ms αλλά σε v6 ανέβηκε από τα 60 στα 100ms. 

Σε άλλους προορισμούς είναι πιο ήπια τα πράγματα αλλά και εκεί παρατηρώ μια αύξηση στο v6. Πχ στο adslgr.com ήταν πάντα πιο γρήγορο με v6, αλλά πλέον το v4 έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα (~10%).

Άλλαξε κάτι στην δρομολόγηση ;


*Spoiler:*







```
root@WDR3500:~# ping -4 -c 4 google.com
PING google.com (62.75.10.216): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 62.75.10.216: seq=0 ttl=60 time=10.575 ms
64 bytes from 62.75.10.216: seq=1 ttl=60 time=10.914 ms
64 bytes from 62.75.10.216: seq=2 ttl=60 time=10.772 ms
64 bytes from 62.75.10.216: seq=3 ttl=60 time=10.757 ms

--- google.com ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 10.575/10.754/10.914 ms

root@WDR3500:~# ping -6 -c 4 google.com
PING google.com (2a00:1450:4017:801::1004): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 2a00:1450:4017:801::1004: seq=0 ttl=51 time=104.503 ms
64 bytes from 2a00:1450:4017:801::1004: seq=1 ttl=51 time=100.596 ms
64 bytes from 2a00:1450:4017:801::1004: seq=2 ttl=51 time=99.697 ms
64 bytes from 2a00:1450:4017:801::1004: seq=3 ttl=51 time=104.426 ms

--- google.com ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 99.697/102.305/104.503 ms

root@WDR3500:~# ping -4 -c 4 adslgr.com
PING adslgr.com (46.165.204.240): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 46.165.204.240: seq=0 ttl=54 time=62.963 ms
64 bytes from 46.165.204.240: seq=1 ttl=54 time=62.243 ms
64 bytes from 46.165.204.240: seq=2 ttl=54 time=62.868 ms
64 bytes from 46.165.204.240: seq=3 ttl=54 time=62.464 ms

--- adslgr.com ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 62.243/62.634/62.963 ms

root@WDR3500:~# ping -6 -c 4 adslgr.com
PING adslgr.com (2a00:c98:2200:a005:1::): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 2a00:c98:2200:a005:1::: seq=0 ttl=52 time=77.283 ms
64 bytes from 2a00:c98:2200:a005:1::: seq=1 ttl=52 time=77.593 ms
64 bytes from 2a00:c98:2200:a005:1::: seq=2 ttl=52 time=76.895 ms
64 bytes from 2a00:c98:2200:a005:1::: seq=3 ttl=52 time=76.967 ms

--- adslgr.com ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 76.895/77.184/77.593 ms

root@WDR3500:~# ping -4 -c 4 facebook.com
PING facebook.com (173.252.110.27): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 173.252.110.27: seq=0 ttl=82 time=144.236 ms
64 bytes from 173.252.110.27: seq=1 ttl=82 time=144.319 ms
64 bytes from 173.252.110.27: seq=2 ttl=82 time=143.977 ms
64 bytes from 173.252.110.27: seq=3 ttl=82 time=144.353 ms

--- facebook.com ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 143.977/144.221/144.353 ms

root@WDR3500:~# ping -6 -c 4 facebook.com
PING facebook.com (2a03:2880:2110:df07:face:b00c:0:1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 2a03:2880:2110:df07:face:b00c:0:1: seq=0 ttl=45 time=150.324 ms
64 bytes from 2a03:2880:2110:df07:face:b00c:0:1: seq=1 ttl=45 time=150.178 ms
64 bytes from 2a03:2880:2110:df07:face:b00c:0:1: seq=2 ttl=45 time=242.434 ms
64 bytes from 2a03:2880:2110:df07:face:b00c:0:1: seq=3 ttl=45 time=150.276 ms

--- facebook.com ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 150.178/173.303/242.434 ms
```

----------


## dez

το Google latency over IPv6 επιβεβειωνεται κι απο εμας. Το latency αυξηθηκε την Πεμπτη 4/7, κατα τις 10μμ. Δεν παρατηρησαμε αλλαγη σε κανενα αλλο σημειο που παρακολουθουμε οποτε υποθετουμε οτι ειναι στην πλευρα του Google. Το διερευνουμε παντως...

----------


## mikem4600

> επειδη τα δελτια τυπου μπορει να καθυστερησουν κι επειδη ειμαστε ανυπομονοι... οποιος θελει native IPv6 προσβαση, αρκει να ενεργοποιησει το IPv6 στο CPE του οπως αναφερεται στο http://ipv6.ote.gr/?page_id=43 . Οι BRAS του ΟΤΕ εχουν αναβαθμιστει σε dual-stack κατα το ~90% 
> 
> υ.γ.: δε χρειαζεται καμια αλλαγη στο suffix @otenet.gr !


Δυστυχώς σε μένα γιοκ. Πίσω στο @ipv6ote.gr.

----------


## sdikr

> Δυστυχώς σε μένα γιοκ. Πίσω στο @ipv6ote.gr.



Ούτε σε εμένα,  και ότι έλεγα να κάνω μια ερώτηση

vigor router,  Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## Seitman

Και σε εμένα δεν. Αλλά έχω παρατηρήσει ότι με @otenet.gr έχω καλύτερα pings  :What..?:

----------


## riddle3

> Δυστυχώς σε μένα γιοκ. Πίσω στο @ipv6ote.gr.


Μπορεί να είσαι στο 10% που ο bras του δεν έχει αναβαθμιστεί.




> Ούτε σε εμένα,  και ότι έλεγα να κάνω μια ερώτηση
> 
> vigor router,  Θεσσαλονίκη


Ίσως η ίδια περίπτωση με τον mikem4600 ; 




> Και σε εμένα δεν. Αλλά έχω παρατηρήσει ότι με @otenet.gr έχω καλύτερα pings


Για τα καλύτερα pings το εξηγεί ο dez στο μήνυμα #282. Όταν ο κανονικός bras σου αναβαθμιστεί, τότε τα pings σε dual stack είναι σχεδόν ίδια με αυτά με σκέτο v4 (1-2% διαφορά).

Πάντως και εδώ στα Ιωάννινα σε 2 bras και στην Αθήνα σε άλλους 2, όταν το άνοιξα για γνωστούς αυτή την εβδομάδα το v6, δεν χρειάστηκε να βάλω @ipv6ote.gr, δούλεψε κανονικά με το @otenet.gr.

----------


## Seitman

Δε μιλάω μόνο για 1-2% διαφορά. 
Στο BF3 τα ping "χτυπούσαν" 100άρια με ipv6, ενώ με ipv4 είναι στο 65-70.

----------


## riddle3

Στο WoW (που υποστηρίζουν οι servers και native ipv6) που έχω δοκιμάσει, το ταχύτερο ήταν με μόνο v4 στα 65ms, έπειτα με dual stack με @otenet.gr στα 70ms και το χειρότερο με dual stack με @ipv6ote.gr στα 90-100ms.

Όλα αυτά με το speedtouch σε bridge mode και ένα WDR3500 με OpenWRT (barrier breaker trunk) σαν router.

Το περίεργο είναι ότι ακόμα και στο game να διαλέξεις το ipv4, όταν έχεις ανοικτό το dual stack στο router, πάντα τσιμπάει κάτι παραπάνω στο latency.

----------


## Stelios

Ουτε εμενα παιζει .... Τοσο μεγαλο ειναι το 10% ???  :Very Happy:

----------


## Seitman

Από σήμερα λειτουργεί και σε εμένα το dual stack με @otenet.gr

----------


## dez

mikem4600, sdikr, Stelios:  ολοκληρωθηκε η παραμετροποιηση σ ολους τους BRAS

----------


## sdikr

> mikem4600, sdikr, Stelios:  ολοκληρωθηκε η παραμετροποιηση σ ολους τους BRAS


Ναι το παρατηρήσαμε την επόμενη μέρα που είπαμε οτι δεν μπαίνουμε,  κάποιος μας βλέπει  :Razz: 

Good job Παιδιά

----------


## paravoid

Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι. Εξαιρετικά σημαντικό το ότι οι δύο μεγαλύτεροι ISPs έχουν προχωρήσει σε πλήρες deployment. Δεν πίστευα ότι θα ρθει αυτή η μέρα!

Ξέρει κανείς τι κάνει ο ΟΤΕ (ή/και η Forthnet,  αν δεν κάνω τελείως hijack το thread  :Smile: ) με τους πελάτες με στατική τελικά; Δίνουν στατική ή δυναμική IPv6;

----------


## dez

> Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι. Εξαιρετικά σημαντικό το ότι οι δύο μεγαλύτεροι ISPs έχουν προχωρήσει σε πλήρες deployment. Δεν πίστευα ότι θα ρθει αυτή η μέρα!
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς τι κάνει ο ΟΤΕ (ή/και η Forthnet,  αν δεν κάνω τελείως hijack το thread ) με τους πελάτες με στατική τελικά; Δίνουν στατική ή δυναμική IPv6;


 Ο ΟΤΕ εκανε καποιες δοκιμες με στατικο IPv6 prefix (δες και εδω εδω κι εδω ) . Στην παρουσα φαση, ανεξαρτητα με static ή dynamic IPv4, το IPv6 prefix που αποδιδεται ειναι δυναμικο.

----------


## paravoid

> Ο ΟΤΕ εκανε καποιες δοκιμες με στατικο IPv6 prefix (δες και εδω εδω κι εδω ) . Στην παρουσα φαση, ανεξαρτητα με static ή dynamic IPv4, το IPv6 prefix που αποδιδεται ειναι δυναμικο.


Ευχαριστώ! (τις δοκιμές τι είχα υπόψη, δεν ήμουν σίγουρος τι έγινε στην παραγωγή τελικά)

----------


## Stelios

Ολα καλα πλεον .  :Smile:

----------


## yuk

Σαν DNS servers οι 2a02:580:200::100 και 2a02:580:200::200 είναι οι καλύτερες επιλογές ή υπάρχουν και άλλοι;

----------


## matelas

Εδώ και λίγα λεπτά δεν μπορώ να μπω σε κανένα site με ipv6, επίσης παρατηρώ πως για να βγούνε τα πακέτα μου στο εξωτερικό κάνουν το γύρο της Ελλάδας.



```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: adslgr.com [46.165.204.240]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2    27 ms    26 ms    29 ms  80.106.108.54
  3    27 ms    25 ms    26 ms  79.128.244.81
  4    28 ms    44 ms    28 ms  patr-crsa-patr7609b-1.backbone.otenet.net [79.12
8.229.5]
  5    34 ms    35 ms    34 ms  ioan7609a-patr-crsa-1.backbone.otenet.net [79.12
8.229.14]
  6    39 ms    39 ms    40 ms  thes-crsb-ioan7609a-1.backbone.otenet.net [79.12
8.228.153]
  7    38 ms    38 ms    37 ms  62.75.8.137
  8    84 ms    84 ms    83 ms  62.75.8.2
  9    87 ms    87 ms    87 ms  jun.tc2.leaseweb.net [195.66.225.100]
 10    91 ms     *        *     hosted.by.leaseweb.com [62.212.80.5]
 11   101 ms   100 ms   101 ms  te1-4.core-1.fra.leaseweb.net [46.165.255.106]
 12   101 ms   101 ms   100 ms  te3-1.core-1.fra.leaseweb.net [46.165.255.99]
 13   103 ms   101 ms   100 ms  te3-1.sr3.dtb.leaseweb.net [46.165.255.129]
 14   101 ms   101 ms   102 ms  amber.keennotion.gr [46.165.204.240]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## deniSun

> Σαν DNS servers οι 2a02:580:200::100 και 2a02:580:200::200 είναι οι καλύτερες επιλογές ή υπάρχουν και άλλοι;


2001:648:2ffc:201::10 (rns0.grnet.gr)
2001:648:2ffc:100::211 (rns1.grnet.gr)

----------


## Simpleton

> Εδώ και λίγα λεπτά δεν μπορώ να μπω σε κανένα site με ipv6, επίσης παρατηρώ πως για να βγούνε τα πακέτα μου στο εξωτερικό κάνουν το γύρο της Ελλάδας.
> (...)


Κι εδώ τα ίδια αυτή τη στιγμή. Μια δουλεύει, μια δεν δουλεύει. Με ελληνικές σελίδες (π.χ. ipv6.skroutz.gr, ftp6.ntua.gr) δεν έχω πρόβλημα.

----------


## matelas

> Μια δουλεύει, μια δεν δουλεύει


Αυτό ακριβώς, πρόβλημα και αυτή την ώρα.

----------


## yuk

Αθήνα δουλεύει μια χαρά τώρα.


deniSun, τους είχα δοκιμάσει του Grnet, αλλά ήταν λίγο πιο αργοί από του ΟΤΕ. Φαίνεται να πηγαίνουν σχεδόν το ίδιο καλά πάντως τις τελευταίες μέρες.

----------


## deniSun

> Αθήνα δουλεύει μια χαρά τώρα.
> 
> 
> deniSun, τους είχα δοκιμάσει του Grnet, αλλά ήταν λίγο πιο αργοί από του ΟΤΕ. Φαίνεται να πηγαίνουν σχεδόν το ίδιο καλά πάντως τις τελευταίες μέρες.


Για Αθήνα ναι, πρέπει να είναι όντως πιο αργοί.
Για Θεσσαλονίκη όμως είναι πιο γρήγοροι από του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## _aggelos

Τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν έχω καθόλου ipv6 πρόσβαση ή αν έχω μετά από πολλά reboots και αυτό για λίγες ώρες.. Έχει κανείς το ίδιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## matelas

> Τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν έχω καθόλου ipv6 πρόσβαση ή αν έχω μετά από πολλά reboots και αυτό για λίγες ώρες.. Έχει κανείς το ίδιο πρόβλημα;


Το παρατηρώ απο χθές. Αυτή την ώρα το ipv6 είναι άφαντο.

edit

Φαίνεται πως την ώρα που έγραφα επανήλθε... να δούμε για πόσο.

----------


## yuk

Έχει πλάκα που κάθε φορά που διαβάζω για προβλήματα με το IPv6, κοιτάζω το σηματάκι του adslgr και πάντα είναι πορτοκαλί.  :Razz: 
Πάντως πράγματι, χτες (τουλάχιστον) υπήρχαν σποραδικά προβλήματα.

----------


## babis3g

αντιμετωπιζονται μερικα προβληματα εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...B1%CF%84%CE%B1

----------


## geolig

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και Χρόνια Πολλά.Εμένα το ipv6 παίζει μόνο με το ipv6ote.gr και όχι με το otenet.gr .Έχω το ZTE ZXDSL 931VII και θα το εκτιμούσα εάν κάποιες με το ίδιο router ανέβαζε ένα screen με τις ρυθμίσεις του να δώ τί κάνω λάθος γιατί από εδώ δέν βγάζω άκρη.
Thnx

----------


## mikem4600

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους και Χρόνια Πολλά.Εμένα το ipv6 παίζει μόνο με το ipv6ote.gr και όχι με το otenet.gr .Έχω το ZTE ZXDSL 931VII και θα το εκτιμούσα εάν κάποιες με το ίδιο router ανέβαζε ένα screen με τις ρυθμίσεις του να δώ τί κάνω λάθος γιατί από εδώ δέν βγάζω άκρη.
> Thnx


Εδώ και λίγες μέρες έχω κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα, με το ίδιο router. Με το production suffix το v6 PPPoE handshake κολάει στο "Authenticating". Με το pilot suffix παίζει αλλά δεν λαμβάνω v6 DNS servers.

----------


## stavpal

Πάντως εγώ το έβαλα χθες @otenet.gr γιατί με το @ipv6ote.gr χθες δεν έπαιρνε ip. Με @otenet.gr πάντως παίρνω κανονικά ipv6 (και πορτοκαλί το εικονίδιο στα αριστερά).

----------


## babis3g

εβγαλα τελειως τους dns του οτε και εβαλα καθαρους ipv6 dns servers απο Hurricane Electric ως πρωτο (2001:470:20::2) & Google ipv6 για δευτερο (2001:4860:4860::8888) ...
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...98#post5287098
μεχρι στιγμης κανενα προβλημα ... φαινεται οτι για εμενα το θεμα διορθωθηκε ... για αλλαχτε dns με ipv6 να δουμε αν εχει διαφορα
το εμαιλ ειχω το otenet.gr

----------


## dez

καλησπερα,

συνεχιζουν να υπαρχουν προβληματα σχετιζομενα με το IPv6? Αν ναι, θα θελαμε να τ ακουσουμε. 

Οσον αφορα τα suffixes (@otenet.gr ή ipv6ote.gr), εκτος των ελαχιστων εναπομειναντων χρηστων με στατικο IPv6 prefix, *ολοι* οι υπολοιποι συνδρομητες ειναι προτιμοτερο να χρησιμοποιουν το @otenet.gr καθως το @ipv6ote.gr ειναι το πιλοτικο setup με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται (π.χ συχνοτερες αλλαγες στην παραμετροποιηση, πιθανες διακοπες κλπ)

----------


## geolig

> καλησπερα,
> 
> συνεχιζουν να υπαρχουν προβληματα σχετιζομενα με το IPv6? Αν ναι, θα θελαμε να τ ακουσουμε. 
> 
> Οσον αφορα τα suffixes (@otenet.gr ή ipv6ote.gr), εκτος των ελαχιστων εναπομειναντων χρηστων με στατικο IPv6 prefix, *ολοι* οι υπολοιποι συνδρομητες ειναι προτιμοτερο να χρησιμοποιουν το @otenet.gr καθως το @ipv6ote.gr ειναι το πιλοτικο setup με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται (π.χ συχνοτερες αλλαγες στην παραμετροποιηση, πιθανες διακοπες κλπ)


 Καλησπέρα,
εμένα με το suffix @otenet.gr δέν παίρνει ipv6 καθόλου.

----------


## mikem4600

> Καλησπέρα,
> εμένα με το suffix @otenet.gr δέν παίρνει ipv6 καθόλου.


Κι εμένα το ίδιο, το v6 PPPoE κολλάει στο Authenticating. Ξαναγύρισα στο πιλοτικό και είναι ΟΚ.

----------


## mikem4600

4 μήνες μετά, το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Πήρα τηλ. και στο customer care και θα το κοιτάξουν λέει.

----------


## riddle3

> 4 μήνες μετά, το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Πήρα τηλ. και στο customer care και θα το κοιτάξουν λέει.


Εδώ σε 3 adsl στα Ιωάννινα (με openwrt routers και οι 3), κανένα θέμα με το suffix, κανονικά ipv6 με το @otenet.gr .

Σε γνωστό με vdsl στην Αθήνα, με το zte 931, χρειάζεται το πιλοτικό suffix για να πάρει v6 address.

Δοκίμασε και με άλλο router, ή απλά βάλε αυτό που έχεις σε bridge mode και δοκίμασε με το λειτουργικό σου σαν PPPoE client ώστε να δεις αν το  suffix είναι θέμα router ή bras ή κάτι άλλο.

----------


## dez

> 4 μήνες μετά, το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Πήρα τηλ. και στο customer care και θα το κοιτάξουν λέει.


sorry αν το χεις ηδη κανει, αλλα (ξανα)στειλε ενα email στο ipv6@otenet.gr  :Smile:

----------


## deniSun

Παρατηρώ πολύ συχνά προβλήματα στις σελίδες του google:
www.google.com
www.youtube.com
Άλλες σελίδες με ipv6 υποστήριξη δεν έχουν πρόβλημα, τουλάχιστον την στιγμή που δεν μπορώ να δω τις σελίδες της google.
Σήμερα το πρόβλημα ήταν πολύ μικρό έως ανύπαρκτο.
Όλη την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα και την περίοδο του Πάσχα, μου το έκανε ανά 15/30 λεπτά.
Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς κάτι αντίστοιχο;

----------


## yuk

Εγώ σχεδόν μόνιμα μόνιμα καθυστερήσεις στο Google search. Λιγότερο συχνά ή δεν ανοίγει ή βαριέμαι να περιμένω.
Με το Youtube δεν έχω προβλήματα.

----------


## deniSun

> Εγώ σχεδόν μόνιμα μόνιμα καθυστερήσεις στο Google search. Λιγότερο συχνά ή δεν ανοίγει ή βαριέμαι να περιμένω.
> Με το Youtube δεν έχω προβλήματα.


Με traceroute δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω συμπεράσματα.
Έχω δύο σημεία τα οποία δεν απαντάνε κάποιες φορές και άλλες φορές δίνουν κανονικά χρόνους.
Ακόμα και όταν υπάρχει το πρόβλημα στο traceroute οι χρόνοι είναι κανονικοί και δεν φαίνεται κανένα πρόβλημα στο routing.
Υποπτεύομαι κάποιο θέμα με την google.
Το άλλο που παρατηρώ, ίσως όμως είναι και η ιδέα μου γιατί δεν κράτησα αρχείο, είναι ότι η δρομολόγηση για τις σελίδες google.com, youtube.com αλλάζει κάποιες φορές.
Πάντως αυτό με το google είναι πολύ ενοχλητικό.
Χτυπάς την σελίδα και σου κάνει περίπου ένα λεπτό να σου την φέρει.

----------


## babis3g

Δοκιμαστε αλλα ipv6 dns servers εκτος του οτε (οχι που ειναι ασχημοι), μερικα μοντεμ στο ipv6 το επιτρεπουν να αλλαχτουν οι ipv6 dns servers
2001:4860:4860::8888, 2001:4860:4860::8844, 2001:470:20::2, 2620:0:ccc::2, 2620:0:ccd::2

----------


## deniSun

> Δοκιμαστε αλλα ipv6 dns servers εκτος του οτε (οχι που ειναι ασχημοι), μερικα μοντεμ στο ipv6 το επιτρεπουν να αλλαχτουν οι ipv6 dns servers
> 2001:4860:4860::8888, 2001:4860:4860::8844, 2001:470:20::2, 2620:0:ccc::2, 2620:0:ccd::2


Το ZTE ZXV10 W300 v.5.2 που έχω, έχει επιλογή για αλλαγή dns μόνο για ipv4.
Οπότε έβαλα τις ρυθμίσεις για dns του grnet με το χέρι στην κάρτα δικτύου.
Θα το δοκιμάσω για καμιά εβδομάδα και βλέπουμε.
Αν και δεν μου φαίνεται πρόβλημα για DNS.

----------


## purpleaura

Πως γίνεται το σετάρισμα static IPv6 διευθύνσης (Otenet) στο Oxygen IAD;

----------


## deniSun

> Πως γίνεται το σετάρισμα static IPv6 διευθύνσης (Otenet) στο Oxygen IAD;


Αφού έχεις ανοίξει ξεχωριστό θέμα...

----------


## purpleaura

> Αφού έχεις ανοίξει ξεχωριστό θέμα...


Απλά λέω μπας και βοηθήσει κανείς εδώ  :Razz:

----------


## Simpleton

Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι πολλές φορές οι kirk και picard.otenet.gr δεν επιστρέφουν AAAA για Google/YouTube, σε αντίθεση με άλλους DNS του OTE (π.χ. dns1, dns2.otenet.gr) και τρίτων (ΕΔΕΤ, Google). Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν σχετίζεται αυτό με τα κολλήματα, απλά το αναφέρω.


*Spoiler:*






```
dig AAAA www.google.gr @dns1.otenet.gr  

; <<>> DiG 9.9.4-P2-RedHat-9.9.4-12.P2.fc20 <<>> AAAA www.google.gr @dns1.otenet.gr
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 49696
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 1

;; OPT PSEUDOSECTION:
; EDNS: version: 0, flags:; udp: 4096
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;www.google.gr.                 IN      AAAA

;; ANSWER SECTION:
www.google.gr.          181     IN      AAAA    2a00:1450:400c:c06::5e

;; Query time: 29 msec
;; SERVER: 195.170.0.1#53(195.170.0.1)
;; WHEN: Τετ Μάι 07 17:27:59 EEST 2014
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 70



dig AAAA www.google.gr @kirk.otenet.gr

; <<>> DiG 9.9.4-P2-RedHat-9.9.4-12.P2.fc20 <<>> AAAA www.google.gr @kirk.otenet.gr
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 31479
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 1

;; OPT PSEUDOSECTION:
; EDNS: version: 0, flags:; udp: 4096
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;www.google.gr.                 IN      AAAA

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
google.gr.              32      IN      SOA     ns1.google.com. dns-admin.google.com. 1554969 900 900 1800 60

;; Query time: 29 msec
;; SERVER: 2a02:580:200::100#53(2a02:580:200::100)
;; WHEN: Τετ Μάι 07 17:28:04 EEST 2014
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 102
```

----------


## deniSun

> Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι πολλές φορές οι kirk και picard.otenet.gr δεν επιστρέφουν AAAA για Google/YouTube, σε αντίθεση με άλλους DNS του OTE (π.χ. dns1, dns2.otenet.gr) και τρίτων (ΕΔΕΤ, Google). Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν σχετίζεται αυτό με τα κολλήματα, απλά το αναφέρω.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Άρα αφού δεν απαντάνε οι dns για google/youtube σε κάποιες χρονικές στιγμές, γι αυτό δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε πρόσβαση.
Άρα είναι πραγματικά θέμα DNS.
Τώρα δοκιμάζω με αυτούς του GRNet να δω αν υπάρχει και εδώ πρόβλημα.
Από το πρωί που τους έβαλα δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα στα παραπάνω site.
Το kirk το ήξερα.
Είναι αυτό που μου δίνει για την ipv6 σύνδεση το ρούτερ.
Το άλλο, το picard.otenet.gr, δεν το ήξερα και δεν μου το δίνει το ρούτερ.

----------


## paravoid

Η Google, όπως πολλά από τα sites τέτοιου μεγέθους, εφαρμόζει GeoDNS για το γεωγραφικό load balancing της κίνησης. Με άλλα λόγια, αν είσαι στο Mountain View το google.com θα σου βγει σε μια IP σε ένα Αμερικάνικο datacenter στη δυτική ακτή των ΗΠΑ, αν είσαι στη Γερμανία θα σε βγάλει στη Φρανκφούρτη κ.λπ. Τα τοπικά domains (google.gr κ.λπ.) τα χειρίζονται κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο, δεν θα βγάλει δηλαδή το google.de στη Γερμανία αλλά το google.com στις ΗΠΑ.

Η Google επίσης, διαθέτει ένα ευρύτατα εγκατεστημένο δίκτυο από caches εντός των datacenters των ISP (Google Global Cache - GGC), προκειμένου να δημιουργήσει ένα win-win-win στο οποίο επωφελούνται: α) οι χρήστες, που βλέπουν το περιεχόμενο γρηγρότερα β) οι ISPs που γλυτώνουν ακριβή transit κίνηση για φτηνό colocation και ρεύμα, β) η Google που αφενός γλυτώνει και αυτή bandwidth και αφετέρου κατανέμει διάφορα προβλήματα scalability σε κομματάκια, με αντάλλαγμα φτηνούς servers και φτηνό, οριζόντιο, διαχειριστικό κόστος. Οι περισσότεροι, αν όχι όλοι, ISPs στην Ελλάδα διαθέτουν GGC nodes· τους έχει στείλει, δηλαδή, η Google μισό ή ένα rack από servers και το έχουν «φυτέψει» στο δίκτυο τους.

Συνέπεια των δύο παραπάνω είναι ότι αναλόγως του ποιού DNS χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς, θα βρεθεί και σε GGC node διαφορετικού παρόχου. Αν, δηλαδή, χρησιμοποιήσει πελάτης OTE τους DNS του ΕΔΕΤ, θα βλέπει το YouTube μέσα από servers εντός της υποδομής του ΕΔΕΤ και μέσα από το ΟΤΕ<->GR-IX<->ΕΔΕΤ. Μπορεί να ναι καλό, μπορεί και κακό, εγώ μάλλον δεν θα το έκανα πάντως και θα προτιμούσα το δίκτυο του ISP μου.

Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την αναφορά παραπάνω ότι το google.gr μέσα από τους NS του ΟΤΕ δεν επιστρέφει AAAA. Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι οι GGC του ΟΤΕ δεν έχουν ρυθμιστεί (είτε από τον ΟΤΕ, είτε από τη Google) να διαθέτουν IPv6 και ως εκ τούτου η Google αποφασίζει να μην το σερβίρει καθόλου. Λίγο περίεργο ακούγεται αλλά πιθανό. Εγώ έχω δει πάντως περιπτώσεις που π.χ. εντός του δικτύου του ΕΔΕΤ, το youtube.com επιστρέφει σε A το local GGC node αλλά σε AAAA Google infrastructure στη Βιέννη ή στη Φρανκφούρτη.

----------


## deniSun

Δεν βλέπω να είναι θέμα DNS.
Παρ όλο που έκανα την αλλαγή σε DNS του GRnet το πρόβλημα επανήλθε εχθές το βράδυ και σήμερα πριν από λίγο.
Αυτή την φορά κράτησα αποτελέσματα από traceroute κατά την διάρκεια του προβλήματος.
Δεν φαίνεται πουθενά ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει resolve η διεύθυνση και άρα δεν τίθεται θέμα DNS.
Παραθέτω τα αποτελέσματα:
Η πρώτη περίπτωση δεν τερμάτιζε πουθενά για κανένα 2λεπτο και γι αυτό το σταμάτησε στο 12hop.
Και μετά το 12hop δεν απαντούσε κανένας δρομολογητής έως και το 20hop.
Για λόγους οικονομίας χώρου δεν αναφέρω τα υπόλοιπα.


```
  
  2    18 ms    17 ms    19 ms  2a02:580:335::e320
  3    17 ms    17 ms    19 ms  2a02:580:10f:127::
  4    20 ms    18 ms    19 ms  2a02:580:50da:5d::
  5    61 ms    58 ms    86 ms  2a00:1cb8:2000::59
  6    75 ms    75 ms    70 ms  2a00:1cb8:1::5d
  7    65 ms    65 ms    64 ms  2001:4860:1:1:0:31a9:0:2
  8    69 ms    68 ms    71 ms  2001:4860::1:0:15f
  9    70 ms    70 ms    75 ms  2001:4860::8:0:5bb9
 10    71 ms    70 ms    70 ms  2001:4860::8:0:51a0
 11    69 ms    77 ms    69 ms  2001:4860::8:0:5039
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```

Η δεύτερη περίπτωση τερμάτισε.
Την έκανα κατά την διάρκεια προβλήματος αλλά όσο έτρεχε το traceroute το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε και γι αυτό τερμάτισε κανονικά.


```
  2    18 ms    18 ms    17 ms  2a02:580:335::e320
  3    17 ms    17 ms    16 ms  2a02:580:10f:126::
  4    19 ms    34 ms    34 ms  2a02:580:50da:5f::
  5     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  6    67 ms    67 ms    67 ms  2a00:1cb8:1::5d
  7    70 ms    64 ms    64 ms  2001:4860:1:1:0:31a9:0:2
  8    79 ms    74 ms    74 ms  2001:4860::1:0:3067
  9    70 ms    70 ms    70 ms  2001:4860::8:0:5bb9
 10    68 ms    68 ms    68 ms  2001:4860::8:0:51a0
 11    69 ms    69 ms    69 ms  2001:4860::8:0:5039
 12    68 ms    67 ms    72 ms  2001:4860::1:0:4ca2
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14    70 ms    70 ms    71 ms  fra02s22-in-x10.1e100.net [2a00:1450:4001:80b::1
010]
```

Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι ακολουθεί διαφορετική δρομολόγηση στο 4, 8 και 10hop.
Το ότι δεν απαντάει το 5 και 13 hop δεν λέει κάτι αφού μπορεί να έχει κλειστό το echo.
Το 12hop αν είναι το 2001:4860::1:0:4ca2 φαίνεται ότι προκαλεί το πρόβλημα.

----------


## yuk

O kirk και o picard τα πίνουνε από χτες. Ή δεν κάνουν resolve τίποτα ή όταν το θυμηθούνε. Γύρισα αποκλειστικά στους του Grnet και τελείωσε.

----------


## deniSun

> O kirk και o picard τα πίνουνε από χτες. Ή δεν κάνουν resolve τίποτα ή όταν το θυμηθούνε. Γύρισα αποκλειστικά στους του Grnet και τελείωσε.


Εμένα μου το κάνει μόνο στις googleσελίδες.
Αρχικά δεν μου κάνει resolve και σε κάποια στιγμή μόλις βρει την ΙΡ κολλάει σε κάποιον δρομολογητή.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει...

----------


## deniSun

Το πρόβλημα με τις googleσελίδες σήμερα είναι πολύ έντονο.
Την ίδια στιγμή που η πρόσβαση στο:
www.google.com
είναι πάρα πολύ αργή έως αδύνατη, η σελίδα:
ipv6.google.com
δουλεύει άψογα.
Οπότε προσωρινά θα δουλέψω με αυτή.

Για το youtube δεν βρήκα κάτι ανάλογο.
Παρ όλο αυτό εντόπισα ότι οι καθυστερήσεις γίνονται στο:
s.ytimg.com
και σε κάποιο ακόμα που δεν έχω πρόχειρο αυτή την στιγμή.

----------


## yuk

Εγώ έχω κλείσει το IPv6 από προχτές. Τα ίδια προβλήματα είχα. Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω από την Τρίτη...

----------


## deniSun

> Το πρόβλημα με τις googleσελίδες σήμερα είναι πολύ έντονο.
> Την ίδια στιγμή που η πρόσβαση στο:
> www.google.com
> είναι πάρα πολύ αργή έως αδύνατη, η σελίδα:
> ipv6.google.com
> δουλεύει άψογα.
> Οπότε προσωρινά θα δουλέψω με αυτή.
> 
> Για το youtube δεν βρήκα κάτι ανάλογο.
> ...


και το άλλο είναι το:
i1.ytimg.com
μόλις το θυμήθηκα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stavpal

και σε μένα τελευταία το google αργεί απίστευτα να φορτώσει (μερικές φορές κολλάει κολλάει τελείως). Ομοίως και το facebook. Πάντα με ipv6 otenet αλλά username κανονικό όχι ipv6.otenet.gr. Το forum πάντα φορτώνει σφαίρα.

----------


## deniSun

> και σε μένα τελευταία το google αργεί απίστευτα να φορτώσει (μερικές φορές κολλάει κολλάει τελείως). Ομοίως και το facebook. Πάντα με ipv6 otenet αλλά username κανονικό όχι ipv6.otenet.gr. Το forum πάντα φορτώνει σφαίρα.


Και εγώ usr έχω @otenet.gr όχι @ipv6.otenet.gr
fb δεν έχω οπότε δεν μπορώ να πω αν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Εγώ το παρατηρώ στο google και youtube μόνο.
Σε κανένα άλλο site με ipv6 υποστήριξη δεν έχω πρόβλημα.
Διάβασα ότι έχει γενικά πρόβλημα το google με το ipv6.
Προσπάθησα με ff μέσω config και της δήλωσης network.dns.ipv4OnlyDomains να δώσω τα domains της google ώστε να βγαίνουν με ipv4.
Δεν κατάφερα να κάνω κάτι γιατί ενώ τα δηλώνω κανονικά πάλι μου δείχνει ότι η προσπέλαση γίνεται μέσω ipv6.
Σε άλλα domain δουλεύει κανονικά.
Μάλλον επειδή η google έχει αρκετά domains... τι να πω.

Επίσης παρατήρησα ότι όταν έχει πρόβλημα το www.google.com δουλεύει κανονικά το ipv6.google.com και το αντίστροφο.
Σήμερα δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με το www.google.com αλλά το youtube με έχει ξεσκίσει.

----------


## yuk

Τελευταία δοκιμάζω το "νέο" Ubuntu και Mint 17 και βλέπω ότι και κάποιοι *.ubuntu.com update servers έχουν θέματα με το IPv6. 
Θα συνεχίσω να το έχω κλειστό. Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν είναι critical για μένα να έχω ν6, πιο πολύ για να βοηθήσω το κάνω. Αν δεν μπορώ να κάνω δουλειά όμως... αλλάζουν τα πράγματα.

----------


## Tiven

Παρομοίως, είχα προβλήματα αρκετούς μήνες πριν αρχίσω να τα διαβάζω στο thread (google, youtube - δεν θυμάμαι κάτι άλλο) και το έχω απενεργοποιημένο από τότε.

Κρίμα όμως γιατί ο μόνος λόγος που ασχολήθηκα τότε και έστησα το pfsense ήταν για το ipv6.

----------


## deniSun

Βρήκα λύση που δουλεύει:
με ff -> about.config


```
network.dns.ipv4OnlyDomains -> .google.com, .google.gr, .doubleclick.net, .gstatic.com, .googlesyndication.com, .youtube.com, .youtube-nocookie.com, .ytimg.com, .googlevideo.com, googleusercontent.com
```

Και έχω πλέον google και youtube μόνο με ipv4.
Οποιοδήποτε άλλο domain μπορείς να το προσθέσεις με .domain.com

----------


## dez

δυστυχως, φαινεται να υπαρχουν 2 διαφορετικα/ξεχωριστα προβληματα: 

- Το ενα ειναι οτι η Google εχει το kirk.otenet.gr (primary IPv6 DNS) σε blacklist, γι αυτο και δεν επιστεφει AAAA records
- Το αλλο ειναι οτι οντως φαινεται να υπαρχει προβλημα (connectivity/reachability/timeouts) σε google-related sites. 

Τα κοιταμε και τα 2 θεματα. Οταν υπαρχουν νεωτερα, θα ενημερωσουμε!

----------


## deniSun

> δυστυχως, φαινεται να υπαρχουν 2 διαφορετικα/ξεχωριστα προβληματα: 
> 
> - Το ενα ειναι οτι η Google εχει το kirk.otenet.gr (primary IPv6 DNS) σε blacklist, γι αυτο και δεν επιστεφει AAAA records
> - Το αλλο ειναι οτι οντως φαινεται να υπαρχει προβλημα (connectivity/reachability/timeouts) σε google-related sites. 
> 
> Τα κοιταμε και τα 2 θεματα. Οταν υπαρχουν νεωτερα, θα ενημερωσουμε!


οκ
Περιμένουμε ενημέρωση...

----------


## atrias

ορίστε και το σχετικό tweet

https://twitter.com/oteipv6/status/469822331670790144

----------


## deniSun

Ναι το έλαβα και εγώ

----------


## deniSun

Εδώ έχω την υλοποίηση για Native IPv6 με ΟΤΕ σε Mikrotik RB951G-2HnD με ROS 6.15.

----------


## deniSun

Έχω το εξής θέμα.
Υλοποίησα την σύνδεση με ΙΡν6 με το Mikrotik που έχω.
Όλα καλά, παίρνω κανονικά ΙΡν6, όλα τα τεστ είναι οκ.
Αλλά παρατήρησα το εξής...
Με windows 7 αν κατά την διάρκεια που είσαι συνδεδεμένος πάρει το ρούτερ άλλη διεύθυνση ΙΡν6 (πχ αποσύνδεση του λογαριασμού κλπ) τότε προστίθεται ακόμα μία ΙΡν6 διεύθυνση στα windows και δημιουργούνται επιπλέον Temporary διαυθύνσεις.
Μετά από αυτό δεν μπορώ να έχω ΙΡν6 πρόσβαση πουθενά.
Όλα τεστ αποτυγχάνουν.
Θα πρέπει να σταματήσω το ΙΡν6 από τον ΗΥ και να το ενεργοποιήσω ώστε να πάρει αρχικά και πάλι μία διεύθυνση.
Το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα είδα ότι οφείλεται στις temporary διευθύνσεις που δημιουργούν τα windows 7.
Βρήκα τρόπο και τις σταμάτησα αλλά τελικά το πρόβλημα με τις πολλαπλές ΙΡν6 διευθύνσεις συνεχίζεται.
Και αυτό είναι που δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην ΙΡν6 υλοποίηση.
Σε άλλα λειτουργικά δεν υπάρχει ανάλογο θέμα.
Ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει πώς μπορώ να σταματήσω τις προσθήκη πολλαπλών ΙΡν6 διευθύνσεων σε windows 7;

----------


## Simpleton

Επειδή δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα το Mikrotik ως router για IPv6, όταν γίνεται η αποσύνδεση, τότε διαγράφεται και η παλιά διεύθυνση από το IPv6 > Addresses;

Τότε θα μπορούσες στο IPv6 > ND > Prefixes > Default να δηλώσεις μικρότερα preferred και valid lifetime, έτσι ώστε οι διευθύνσεις να λήγουν σύντομα μετά την αποσύνδεση και ο υπολογιστής να τις αποσύρει. Σε αυτό το παράδειγμα του OTE έχουν ορίσει δύο και πέντε λεπτά αντίστοιχα, αλλά μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις με μικρότερα διαστήματα. Στο IPv6 > ND > Interfaces > * θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις και το RA Interval για να ανανεώνονται εγκαίρως οι διευθύνσεις.

----------


## deniSun

> Επειδή δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα το Mikrotik ως router για IPv6, όταν γίνεται η αποσύνδεση, τότε διαγράφεται και η παλιά διεύθυνση από το IPv6 > Addresses;
> 
> Τότε θα μπορούσες στο IPv6 > ND > Prefixes > Default να δηλώσεις μικρότερα preferred και valid lifetime, έτσι ώστε οι διευθύνσεις να λήγουν σύντομα μετά την αποσύνδεση και ο υπολογιστής να τις αποσύρει. Σε αυτό το παράδειγμα του OTE έχουν ορίσει δύο και πέντε λεπτά αντίστοιχα, αλλά μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις με μικρότερα διαστήματα. Στο IPv6 > ND > Interfaces > * θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις και το RA Interval για να ανανεώνονται εγκαίρως οι διευθύνσεις.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες.
Δείχνει να δούλεψε με τις τιμές αυτές.
Αρχικά προσθέτει την ΙΡν6 στον ΗΥ και μετά από το χρονικό διάστημα την διαγράφει.

----------


## Simpleton

Για interval δοκίμασε την τιμή που έχουν στο παράδειγμα, 30 δευτερόλεπτα.

----------


## SfH

> Έχω το εξής θέμα.
> Υλοποίησα την σύνδεση με ΙΡν6 με το Mikrotik που έχω.
> Όλα καλά, παίρνω κανονικά ΙΡν6, όλα τα τεστ είναι οκ.
> Αλλά παρατήρησα το εξής...
> Με windows 7 αν κατά την διάρκεια που είσαι συνδεδεμένος πάρει το ρούτερ άλλη διεύθυνση ΙΡν6 (πχ αποσύνδεση του λογαριασμού κλπ) τότε προστίθεται ακόμα μία ΙΡν6 διεύθυνση στα windows και δημιουργούνται επιπλέον Temporary διαυθύνσεις.
> Μετά από αυτό δεν μπορώ να έχω ΙΡν6 πρόσβαση πουθενά.
> Όλα τεστ αποτυγχάνουν.
> Θα πρέπει να σταματήσω το ΙΡν6 από τον ΗΥ και να το ενεργοποιήσω ώστε να πάρει αρχικά και πάλι μία διεύθυνση.
> Το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα είδα ότι οφείλεται στις temporary διευθύνσεις που δημιουργούν τα windows 7.
> ...


Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει σε διάφορα λειτουργικά, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο είναι γνωστό "θέμα".


*Spoiler:*







> e)  If the advertised prefix is equal to the prefix of an address
>       configured by stateless autoconfiguration in the list, the
>       preferred lifetime of the address is reset to the Preferred
>       Lifetime in the received advertisement.  The specific action to
>       perform for the valid lifetime of the address depends on the Valid
>       Lifetime in the received advertisement and the remaining time to
>       the valid lifetime expiration of the previously autoconfigured
>       address.  We call the remaining time "RemainingLifetime" in the
>       following discussion:
> ...







Ας τα πιάσουμε από την αρχή. Τρόπος να θεωρήσεις *αμέσως* "invalid" μια διεύθυνση, δεν υπάρχει ( Αν το remaining lifetime είναι < 2 ώρες και λάβουμε RA με valid lifetime στο prefix για <2 ώρες, το αγνοούμε. Αν το remaining lifetime είναι > 2 ώρες και λάβουμε RA με valid lifetime στο prefix για < 2 ώρες, ορίζουμε το remaining lifetime στις 2 ώρες. ). Αυτό που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να τη θεωρήσουμε deprecated δίνοντας μικρό Preferred Lifetime. Το συγκεκριμένο RFC ( 4862 ) αναφέρει ότι αν υπάρχει μια preferred και μια deprecated, θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιείται η preferred για νέες συνδέσεις, αλλά το κάνει με ορολογία που δεν είναι απόλυτη ( should - που στη γλώσσα των rfc σημαίνει "θα προτείναμε να..." ). Αργότερα βγήκε ένα rfc ( 6764 ) που περιγράφει πιο λεπτομερώς έναν αλγόριθμο επιλογής διεύθυνσης, αλλά είναι "σχετικά" καινούριος και δε γνωρίζω αν υλοποιείται πλήρως και από ποιους κατασκευαστές.

Το παραπάνω ήταν ο λόγος που αρκετοί "early adopters" φωνάζανε ότι τα prefixes πρέπει να είναι όσο πιο σταθερά γίνεται ( κάτι που προφανώς δεν αρέσει στα σχετικά τμήματα marketing ).

----------


## deniSun

> Για interval δοκίμασε την τιμή που έχουν στο παράδειγμα, 30 δευτερόλεπτα.


Ναι τόσο το δήλωσα και όλα οκ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει σε διάφορα λειτουργικά, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο είναι γνωστό "θέμα".
> 
> 
> 
> Ας τα πιάσουμε από την αρχή. Τρόπος να θεωρήσεις *αμέσως* "invalid" μια διεύθυνση, δεν υπάρχει ( Αν το remaining lifetime είναι < 2 ώρες και λάβουμε RA με valid lifetime στο prefix για <2 ώρες, το αγνοούμε. Αν το remaining lifetime είναι > 2 ώρες και λάβουμε RA με valid lifetime στο prefix για < 2 ώρες, ορίζουμε το remaining lifetime στις 2 ώρες. ). Αυτό που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να τη θεωρήσουμε deprecated δίνοντας μικρό Preferred Lifetime. Το συγκεκριμένο RFC ( 4862 ) αναφέρει ότι αν υπάρχει μια preferred και μια deprecated, θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιείται η preferred για νέες συνδέσεις, αλλά το κάνει με ορολογία που δεν είναι απόλυτη ( should - που στη γλώσσα των rfc σημαίνει "θα προτείναμε να..." ). Αργότερα βγήκε ένα rfc ( 6764 ) που περιγράφει πιο λεπτομερώς έναν αλγόριθμο επιλογής διεύθυνσης, αλλά είναι "σχετικά" καινούριος και δε γνωρίζω αν υλοποιείται πλήρως και από ποιους κατασκευαστές.
> 
> Το παραπάνω ήταν ο λόγος που αρκετοί "early adopters" φωνάζανε ότι τα prefixes πρέπει να είναι όσο πιο σταθερά γίνεται ( κάτι που προφανώς δεν αρέσει στα σχετικά τμήματα marketing ).


Δεν το γνώριζα γιατί δεν ασχολήθηκα.
Και δεν ασχολήθηκα γιατί δεν έτυχε να το παρατηρήσω.
Δεν είχα αποσυνδέσεις ή όταν είχα δεν ήμουν online.
Το θέμα είναι ότι, απ ότι λένε, σε άλλα λειτουργικά δεν τίθεται ανάλογα ζητήματα.
Δεν έχω αυτή την στιγμή κάποιο πρόχειρο linux να το δοκιμάσω.

----------


## deniSun

Επιτέλους



> @oteipv6 our #IPv6 resolvers are no longer blacklisted by #google

----------


## dez

> Επιτέλους


σε σχεση και με το παραπανω... λογικα πρεπει να χουν λυθει και τα υπολοιπα τα v6-related θεματα (τα οποια μαλλον σχετιζονταν με το blacklisting)

----------


## deniSun

> σε σχεση και με το παραπανω... λογικα πρεπει να χουν λυθει και τα υπολοιπα τα v6-related θεματα (τα οποια μαλλον σχετιζονταν με το blacklisting)


Δεν είχα αντιμετωπίσει άλλα προβλήματα με το ipν6 πλην της πρόσβασης στις googleοδείς σελίδες.
Τις είχα απομονώσει από τον ff και μόλις ενημερώθηκα ότι αποκαταστάθηκε τις ενεργοποίησα ξανά.
Μέχρι τώρα όλα δουλεύουν κανονικά.
Κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## yuk

Τι είχε γίνει τελικά; Spamοδουλειά μυρίζομαι. Είχαν μείνει κάποτε ανοιχτοί;

----------


## deniSun

> Τι είχε γίνει τελικά; Spamοδουλειά μυρίζομαι. Είχαν μείνει κάποτε ανοιχτοί;


Στους DNS;

----------


## -21grams

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος κάτοχος του *ZTE ZXDSL 931VII* με *VDSL* γραμμή να αναρτήσει ένα screenshot της WAN connection που δημιούργησε για το περίφημο dual stack;
[Μην ξεχάσετε να σβήσετε το user name]
Τα settings που υπάρχουν *στην σελίδα του ΟΤΕ*, ΔΕΝ δουλεύουν.
Δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί; [Υπενθυμίζω πως έχει μεσολαβήσει τουλάχιστον ένα firmware upgrade]
Αφορούν μόνο *aDSL* γραμμές;
Your guess is as good as mine.

Εναλλακτικά, και αν βαριέστε να επεξεργάζεστε το screenshot, αναφέρατε τις τιμές κάθε πεδίου.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## deniSun

> Θα μπορούσε κάποιος κάτοχος του *ZTE ZXDSL 931VII* με *VDSL* γραμμή να αναρτήσει ένα screenshot της WAN connection που δημιούργησε για το περίφημο dual stack;
> [Μην ξεχάσετε να σβήσετε το user name]
> Τα settings που υπάρχουν *στην σελίδα του ΟΤΕ*, ΔΕΝ δουλεύουν.
> Δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί; [Υπενθυμίζω πως έχει μεσολαβήσει τουλάχιστον ένα firmware upgrade]
> Αφορούν μόνο *aDSL* γραμμές;
> Your guess is as good as mine.
> 
> Εναλλακτικά, και αν βαριέστε να επεξεργάζεστε το screenshot, αναφέρατε τις τιμές κάθε πεδίου.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Για να καταλάβω...
Θέλεις ή χρησιμοποιείς το VDSL ρούτερ σε ADSL γραμμή και δεν σου κάνει ipv6 connections;

----------


## -21grams

> Για να καταλάβω...
> Θέλεις ή χρησιμοποιείς το VDSL ρούτερ σε ADSL γραμμή και δεν σου κάνει ipv6 connections;


Όχι.
Όπως φαίνεται και στο προφίλ μου, έχω το εν λόγω router σε VDSL γραμμή αλλά «τρώω απαγορευτικό» κάθε φορά που δοκιμάζω αν είναι IPv6 enabled.
0/10 στο *test-ipv6.com*, 4/20 στο *ipv6-test.com* κ.ο.κ.

Ο *οδηγός δημιουργίας dual stack connection του ΟΤΕ*, είτε είναι _παρωχημένος_, είτε αφορά μόνο *a*DSL συνδέσεις.
Το WAN connection menu που απεικονίζεται στα 2 screenshots, διαφέρει σε σχέση με αυτό που βλέπω στον δικό μου router.
π.χ. το xDSL Transfer Mode xDSL είναι (greyed-out) *A*TM ενώ σε εμένα είναι *P*TM - εννοείται χωρίς δυνατότητα αλλαγής.

Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο στο configuration το γεγονός πως έχω «καρφωτή» TCP/IPv4, ενώ η αντίστοιχη TCP/IPv6 είναι στο «αυτόματο».
[Obtain an IPV6 address automatically, Obtain DNS server address automatically]

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, όταν πηγαίνω στο Status => Network Interface => DSL WAN Connection, το IPv6 Connection Status βρίσκεται μονίμως σε "Authenticating" στάδιο.
Μια εικόνα, χίλιες λέξεις:

----------


## deniSun

> Όχι.
> Όπως φαίνεται και στο προφίλ μου, έχω το εν λόγω router σε VDSL γραμμή αλλά «τρώω απαγορευτικό» κάθε φορά που δοκιμάζω αν είναι IPv6 enabled.
> 0/10 στο *test-ipv6.com*, 4/20 στο *ipv6-test.com* κ.ο.κ.
> 
> Ο *οδηγός δημιουργίας dual stack connection του ΟΤΕ*, είτε είναι _παρωχημένος_, είτε αφορά μόνο *a*DSL συνδέσεις.
> Το WAN connection menu που απεικονίζεται στα 2 screenshots, διαφέρει σε σχέση με αυτό που βλέπω στον δικό μου router.
> π.χ. το xDSL Transfer Mode xDSL είναι (greyed-out) *A*TM ενώ σε εμένα είναι *P*TM - εννοείται χωρίς δυνατότητα αλλαγής.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο στο configuration το γεγονός πως έχω «καρφωτή» TCP/IPv4, ενώ η αντίστοιχη TCP/IPv6 είναι στο «αυτόματο».
> ...


Οι ρυθμίσεις στην κάρτα δικτύου σου είναι σωστές.
Δεν έχει σημασία η σταθερή ipv4 που έχεις και το ipv6 πρέπει να είναι στο αυτόματο (όχι απαραίτητα βέβαια).
Δεν το έχω αυτή την στιγμή το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ.
Θυμάμαι όμως ότι μια φορά που το σέταρα έπαιρνα ipv6.
Για δες αυτό το αρχείο και κάνε τις αλλαγές για το ipv6.

----------


## mikem4600

> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, όταν πηγαίνω στο Status => Network Interface => DSL WAN Connection, το IPv6 Connection Status βρίσκεται μονίμως σε "Authenticating" στάδιο.
> Μια εικόνα, χίλιες λέξεις:


Το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ. Το έλυσα μόνο συμμετέχοντας στο πιλοτικό, δηλαδή αλλάζοντας το suffix του username μου σε ipv6ote.gr.

----------


## babis3g

Λιγο αργα το θυμηθηκα (ειχα να το τρεξω πολυ καιρο & ξεχαστηκα) αλλα εαν τρεξουμε (εφοσον το επμιστευοσαστε) το παρακατω λινκ
http://n1.netalyzr.icsi.berkeley.edu/
Συνηθως λεει αν καποιος dns server ειναι black list



> You are listed on a significant DNS blacklist
> NS-based host information (?): Warning –
> You are not a Tor exit node for HTTP traffic.
> You are listed on the following Spamhaus blacklists: XBL PBL


Eγω εχω εναν Γερμανικο dns για την ωρα και μου λεει ειναι black listed

Επισης το tool ειναι χρησιμο και για αλλες πληροφοριες οπως ενα το μοντεμ/γραμμη εχει buffer up/down buffering

----------


## Simpleton

> σε σχεση και με το παραπανω... λογικα πρεπει να χουν λυθει και τα υπολοιπα τα v6-related θεματα (τα οποια μαλλον σχετιζονταν με το blacklisting)


 :One thumb up: 

Εδώ και τρεις εβδομάδες έχω απενεργοποιήσει πάλι το happy eyeballs στον Firefox (network.http.fast-fallback-to-IPv4), όπως το είχα ανέκαθεν, και σερφάρω χωρίς πρόβλημα. Πριν ήταν αδιανόητο.

----------


## deniSun

> Επιτέλους





> Εδώ και τρεις εβδομάδες έχω απενεργοποιήσει πάλι το happy eyeballs στον Firefox (network.http.fast-fallback-to-IPv4), όπως το είχα ανέκαθεν, και σερφάρω χωρίς πρόβλημα. Πριν ήταν αδιανόητο.


Το είχα αναφέρει αλλά εγώ το εντόπιζα μόνο σε googlειδές σελίδες.
Σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## konenas

Από το 2011 μέχρι σήμερα γίνεται Έναρξη;




> Έναρξη πιλοτικής λειτουργίας IPv4/IPv6 dual stack από τον ΟΤΕ


Πότε θα πιλοτάρουμε κανονικά, το 2090;

----------


## Tiven

Όταν λυθούν τα προβλήματα  :Wink:

----------


## Simpleton

> Το είχα αναφέρει αλλά εγώ το εντόπιζα μόνο σε googlειδές σελίδες.
> Σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.


Για το network.dns.ipv4OnlyDomains λες; Κάνει άλλη δουλειά.



> Από το 2011 μέχρι σήμερα γίνεται Έναρξη;
> 
> Πότε θα πιλοτάρουμε κανονικά, το 2090;


Θα προτιμήσεις όμως το πιλοτικό IPv6 από το τίποτα ή το πιλοτικό CGNAT.

----------


## sdikr

> Από το 2011 μέχρι σήμερα γίνεται Έναρξη;
> 
> 
> 
> Πότε θα πιλοτάρουμε κανονικά, το 2090;


Μα δεν έχεις ΟΤΕ σύνδεση

----------


## deniSun

> Για το network.dns.ipv4OnlyDomains λες; Κάνει άλλη δουλειά.


Την συγκεκριμένη τιμή του ff την είχα αλλάξει ώστε να μην έχω προβλήματα σε σελίδες που είχαν σχέση με την google λόγω του ban που έγινε στον dns servers του ΟΤΕ.
Αλλά το συγκεκριμένο link που είχα αναφέρει είναι η ανακοίνωση από το tweeter ότι πλέον δεν υπάρχει το σχετικό πρόβλημα.
Σε αυτό νομίζω ότι αναφερόσουν...

- - - Updated - - -




> Όταν λυθούν τα προβλήματα


Δεν νομίζω ότι το προβλήματα είναι τόσο συμαντικά ώστε να σου αποτρέπουν να το χρησιμοποιήσεις.
Ακόμα και αυτό που λέω για ban των DNS του ΟΤΕ από την google μπορούσες να τα αποφύγεις με αλλαγή dns ή με αλλαγή συγκεκριμένης τιμής του ff.

- - - Updated - - -




> Από το 2011 μέχρι σήμερα γίνεται Έναρξη;
> Πότε θα πιλοτάρουμε κανονικά, το 2090;


Κανονικά μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιείς...

----------


## Tiven

> Δεν νομίζω ότι το προβλήματα είναι τόσο συμαντικά ώστε να σου αποτρέπουν να το χρησιμοποιήσεις.
> Ακόμα και αυτό που λέω για ban των DNS του ΟΤΕ από την google μπορούσες να τα αποφύγεις με αλλαγή dns ή με αλλαγή συγκεκριμένης τιμής του ff.


Δεν νομίζω να μπορούσε να εξηγήσει κάτι τέτοιο ο ΟΤΕ στους πελάτες του  :Razz:

----------


## deniSun

> Δεν νομίζω να μπορούσε να εξηγήσει κάτι τέτοιο ο ΟΤΕ στους πελάτες του


Αυτός που είχε άγνοια και δεν μπορούσε να καταλάβει, προφανώς δεν θα εντόπιζε ποτέ το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα ή δεν το έδινε σημασία.
Σίγουρα δεν θα έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσει γιατί κάποιες χρονικές στιγμές, που μπορεί να μην του τύχαιναν ποτέ, καθυστερούσε η φόρτωση των σελίδων της google.

----------


## Tiven

Όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι σε πιλοτικό στάδιο για ό,τι τυχών προβλήματα υπάρχουν όπως το παραπάνω. Δεν μπορείς να λες ότι η υπηρεσία είναι έτοιμη.

Το ότι στην ουσία λειτουργεί κανονικά και το διόρθωνες εύκολα, ισχύει.




Off Topic


		Έχετε να προτείνετε κανα καλό ipv6 dual stack modem-router; Θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξω το pfsense server σύντομα  :Sad:

----------


## deniSun

> Όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι σε πιλοτικό στάδιο για ό,τι τυχών προβλήματα υπάρχουν όπως το παραπάνω. Δεν μπορείς να λες ότι η υπηρεσία είναι έτοιμη.
> 
> Το ότι στην ουσία λειτουργεί κανονικά και το διόρθωνες εύκολα, ισχύει.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> ...


Πιλοτικό;
Το δουλεύω καθημερινά εδώ και 1 χρόνο χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

Για ρούτερ θα σου πρότεινα το Mikrotik RB951G-2HnD.
Αφού έρχεσαι από pfSense θα σου φανεί πολύ οικείο
Εδώ λύνουμε και τα προβλήματά μας.

----------


## deniSun

Έχω αυτό θέμα με αποσυνδέσεις που εντόπισα στο ipv6.
Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει;

----------


## deniSun

Εδώ παραθέτω τα logs σχετικά με το πρόβλημα που ανέφερα.
Αν κάνω disconnect την pppoe σύνδεση και συνδεθώ στη συνέχεια έχω το παρακάτω log:

*Spoiler:*






```
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: initializing... 
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: connecting... 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: sent PADI to FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet     host-uniq=0x34f0001 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet     service-name= 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: rcvd PADO from 00:90:1A:42:XX:YY 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet     ac-name=bras-ermX-YYYY 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet     host-uniq=0x34f0001 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet     service-name= 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet     ac-cookie=32 83 ac 4f 7a 84 18 26 96 2f d8 bf e0 33 93 9c 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: sent PADR to 00:90:1A:42:XX:YY 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet     host-uniq=0x34f0002 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet     service-name= 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet     ac-cookie=32 83 ac 4f 7a 84 18 26 96 2f d8 bf e0 33 93 9c 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: rcvd PADS from 00:90:1A:42:XX:YY 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x3ab4 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet     service-name= 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet     host-uniq=0x34f0002 
08:24:18 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x3ab4 
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP lowerup 
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP open 
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP timer 
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent LCP ConfReq id=0x1 
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <mru 1492> 
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <magic 0x68d959c6> 
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd LCP ConfReq id=0xce 
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <mru 1492> 
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <magic 0x25429792> 
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <auth pap> 
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent LCP ConfAck id=0xce 
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <mru 1492> 
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <magic 0x25429792> 
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <auth pap> 
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd LCP ConfAck id=0x1 
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <mru 1492> 
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <magic 0x68d959c6> 
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP opened 
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent PAP AuthReq id=0x1 
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <user myusr@otenet.gr> 
08:24:18 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <password mypsw> 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd PAP AuthAck id=0x1 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet      
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: authenticated 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPCP lowerup 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPCP open 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 0.0.0.0> 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPV6CP lowerup 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPV6CP open 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent IPV6CP ConfReq id=0x1 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <interface-identifier 0:0:0:9> 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: MPLSCP open 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: BCP open 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: CCP lowerup 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: CCP open 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd IPCP ConfNak id=0x1 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 85.75.49.XX> 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 85.75.49.XX> 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd IPV6CP ConfAck id=0x1 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <interface-identifier 0:0:0:9> 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd IPCP ConfAck id=0x2 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 85.75.49.XX> 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd IPCP ConfReq id=0xf1 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 80.106.108.XX> 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent IPCP ConfAck id=0xf1 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 80.106.108.XX> 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPCP opened 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: connected 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd IPV6CP ConfReq id=0xf4 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <interface-identifier 90:1a00:142:XXXX> 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent IPV6CP ConfAck id=0xf4 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <interface-identifier 90:1a00:142:XXXX> 
08:24:19 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPV6CP opened
```





Αν αποσυνδεθώ manual (κάνω disable την pppoe) έχω το παρακάτω log:

*Spoiler:*






```
08:24:59 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP close 
08:24:59 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP closed 
08:24:59 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: CCP lowerdown 
08:24:59 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: BCP lowerdown 
08:24:59 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: BCP down event in starting state 
08:24:59 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPCP lowerdown 
08:24:59 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPCP closed 
08:24:59 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPV6CP lowerdown 
08:24:59 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPV6CP closed 
08:24:59 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: MPLSCP lowerdown 
08:24:59 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: MPLSCP down event in starting state 
08:24:59 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent LCP TermReq id=0x2 
08:24:59 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     administrator request 
08:24:59 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd LCP TermAck id=0x2 
08:24:59 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP lowerdown 
08:24:59 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: terminating... - administrator request 
08:24:59 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: sent PADT to 00:00:00:00:00:00 
08:24:59 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x3ab4 
08:24:59 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x3ab4 
08:24:59 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP lowerdown 
08:24:59 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP down event in initial state 
08:24:59 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: disabled
```





Αν είμαι συνδεδεμένος κανονικά και δεν κάνω disable την pppoe χειροκίνητα αλλά ρίξω την ether1 (πχ αλλάζω την ταχύτητα από 100Μ σε 10Μ) στην οποία συνδέεται το modem τότε κάνει συνεχείς συνδέσεις και αποσυνδέσεις.
Κάποια στιγμή η σύνδεση σταθεροποιείται.
Το παραπάνω πρόβλημα δεν εμφανίζεται αν έχω μόνο ipv4 και όχι ipv6.
Εκεί αποσυνδέεται μόνο μια φορά και συνδέεται αμέσως.
Το log από την παραπάνω κατάσταση πολλαπλών συνδέσεων και αποσυνδέσεων είναι το παρακάτω:

*Spoiler:*






```
08:29:45 interface,info ether1 link down 
08:29:48 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: terminating... - disconnected 
08:29:48 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP lowerdown 
08:29:48 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP down event in starting state 
08:29:48 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: disconnected 
08:29:48 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: initializing... 
08:29:48 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: connecting... 
08:29:48 interface,info ether1 link up (speed 10M, full duplex) 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: sent PADI to FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet     host-uniq=0x35c0004 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet     service-name= 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: rcvd PADO from 00:90:1A:42:XX:YY 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet     ac-name=bras-ermX-YYYY 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet     host-uniq=0x35c0004 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet     service-name= 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet     ac-cookie=32 83 ac 4f 7a 84 18 26 96 2f d8 bf e0 33 93 9c 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: sent PADR to 00:90:1A:42:XX:YY 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet     host-uniq=0x35c0005 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet     service-name= 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet     ac-cookie=32 83 ac 4f 7a 84 18 26 96 2f d8 bf e0 33 93 9c 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: rcvd PADS from 00:90:1A:42:XX:YY 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0151 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet     service-name= 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet     host-uniq=0x35c0005 
08:29:49 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0151 
08:29:49 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP lowerup 
08:29:49 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP open 
08:29:49 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP timer 
08:29:49 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent LCP ConfReq id=0x2 
08:29:49 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <mru 1492> 
08:29:49 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <magic 0x435e978e> 
08:29:49 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd LCP ConfReq id=0x99 
08:29:49 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <mru 1492> 
08:29:49 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <magic 0x28aa5378> 
08:29:49 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <auth pap> 
08:29:49 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent LCP ConfAck id=0x99 
08:29:49 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <mru 1492> 
08:29:49 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <magic 0x28aa5378> 
08:29:49 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <auth pap> 
08:29:49 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd LCP ConfAck id=0x2 
08:29:49 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <mru 1492> 
08:29:49 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <magic 0x435e978e> 
08:29:49 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP opened 
08:29:49 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent PAP AuthReq id=0x2 
08:29:49 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <user myusr@otenet.gr> 
08:29:49 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <password mypsw> 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd PAP AuthAck id=0x2 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet      
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: authenticated 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPCP lowerup 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent IPCP ConfReq id=0x3 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 0.0.0.0> 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPCP open 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPV6CP lowerup 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent IPV6CP ConfReq id=0x2 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <interface-identifier 0:0:0:9> 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPV6CP open 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: MPLSCP open 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: BCP open 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: CCP lowerup 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: CCP open 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd IPCP ConfNak id=0x3 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 94.68.193.XXX> 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent IPCP ConfReq id=0x4 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 94.68.193.XXX> 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd IPV6CP ConfAck id=0x2 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <interface-identifier 0:0:0:9> 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd IPCP ConfAck id=0x4 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 94.68.193.XXX> 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd IPCP ConfReq id=0x4a 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 80.106.108.YY> 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent IPCP ConfAck id=0x4a 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 80.106.108.YY> 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPCP opened 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: connected 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd IPV6CP ConfReq id=0x35 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <interface-identifier 90:1a00:142:XXXX> 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent IPV6CP ConfAck id=0x35 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <interface-identifier 90:1a00:142:XXXX> 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPV6CP opened 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd IPV6CP TermReq id=0x36 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPV6CP closed 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent IPV6CP TermAck id=0x36 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd LCP TermReq id=0x9a 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP closed 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: CCP lowerdown 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: BCP lowerdown 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: BCP down event in starting state 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPCP lowerdown 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPCP closed 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPV6CP lowerdown 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: MPLSCP lowerdown 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: MPLSCP down event in starting state 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent LCP TermAck id=0x9a 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP lowerdown 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: terminating... 
08:29:50 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: sent PADT to 00:00:00:00:00:00 
08:29:50 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0151 
08:29:50 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0151 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP lowerdown 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP down event in starting state 
08:29:50 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: disconnected 
08:29:50 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: rcvd PADT from 00:90:1A:42:XX:YY 
08:29:50 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0151 
08:29:50 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0151 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: initializing... 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: connecting... 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: sent PADI to FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet     host-uniq=0x35c0006 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet     service-name= 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: rcvd PADO from 00:90:1A:42:XX:YY 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet     ac-name=bras-ermX-YYYY 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet     host-uniq=0x35c0006 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet     service-name= 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet     ac-cookie=32 83 ac 4f 7a 84 18 26 96 2f d8 bf e0 33 93 9c 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: sent PADR to 00:90:1A:42:XX:YY 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet     host-uniq=0x35c0007 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet     service-name= 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet     ac-cookie=32 83 ac 4f 7a 84 18 26 96 2f d8 bf e0 33 93 9c 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: rcvd PADS from 00:90:1A:42:XX:YY 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x017a 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet     service-name= 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet     host-uniq=0x35c0007 
08:29:51 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x017a 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP lowerup 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP open 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP timer 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent LCP ConfReq id=0x3 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <mru 1492> 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <magic 0x5a51cec5> 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd LCP ConfReq id=0x15 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <mru 1492> 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <magic 0x7589cdd8> 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <auth pap> 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent LCP ConfAck id=0x15 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <mru 1492> 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <magic 0x7589cdd8> 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <auth pap> 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd LCP ConfAck id=0x3 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <mru 1492> 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <magic 0x5a51cec5> 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP opened 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent PAP AuthReq id=0x3 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <user myusr@otenet.gr> 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <password mypsw> 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd PAP AuthAck id=0x3 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet      
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: authenticated 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPCP lowerup 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent IPCP ConfReq id=0x5 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 0.0.0.0> 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPCP open 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPV6CP lowerup 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent IPV6CP ConfReq id=0x3 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <interface-identifier 0:0:0:9> 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPV6CP open 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: MPLSCP open 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: BCP open 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: CCP lowerup 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: CCP open 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd IPCP ConfNak id=0x5 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 85.75.53.XXX> 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent IPCP ConfReq id=0x6 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 85.75.53.XXX> 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd IPV6CP ConfAck id=0x3 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <interface-identifier 0:0:0:9> 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd IPCP ConfAck id=0x6 
08:29:51 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 85.75.53.XXX> 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd IPV6CP ConfReq id=0x65 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <interface-identifier 90:1a00:142:XXXX> 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent IPV6CP ConfAck id=0x65 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <interface-identifier 90:1a00:142:XXXX> 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPV6CP opened 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: connected 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd IPCP ConfReq id=0x66 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 80.106.108.YY> 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent IPCP ConfAck id=0x66 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 80.106.108.YY> 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPCP opened 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd IPV6CP TermReq id=0x66 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPV6CP closed 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent IPV6CP TermAck id=0x66 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd LCP TermReq id=0x16 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP closed 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: CCP lowerdown 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: BCP lowerdown 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: BCP down event in starting state 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPCP lowerdown 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPCP closed 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPV6CP lowerdown 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: MPLSCP lowerdown 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: MPLSCP down event in starting state 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent LCP TermAck id=0x16 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP lowerdown 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: terminating... 
08:29:52 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: sent PADT to 00:00:00:00:00:00 
08:29:52 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x017a 
08:29:52 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x017a 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP lowerdown 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP down event in starting state 
08:29:52 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: disconnected 
08:29:52 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: rcvd PADT from 00:90:1A:42:XX:YY 
08:29:52 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x017a 
08:29:52 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x017a 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: initializing... 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: connecting... 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: sent PADI to FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet     host-uniq=0x35c0008 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet     service-name= 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: rcvd PADO from 00:90:1A:42:XX:YY 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet     ac-name=bras-ermX-YYYY 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet     host-uniq=0x35c0008 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet     service-name= 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet     ac-cookie=32 83 ac 4f 7a 84 18 26 96 2f d8 bf e0 33 93 9c 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: sent PADR to 00:90:1A:42:XX:YY 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet     host-uniq=0x35c0009 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet     service-name= 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet     ac-cookie=32 83 ac 4f 7a 84 18 26 96 2f d8 bf e0 33 93 9c 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0000 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: rcvd PADS from 00:90:1A:42:XX:YY 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0189 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet     service-name= 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet     host-uniq=0x35c0009 
08:29:54 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0189 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP lowerup 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP open 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP timer 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent LCP ConfReq id=0x4 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <mru 1492> 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <magic 0x7242ea04> 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd LCP ConfReq id=0x6a 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <mru 1492> 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <magic 0x74c51f60> 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <auth pap> 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent LCP ConfAck id=0x6a 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <mru 1492> 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <magic 0x74c51f60> 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <auth pap> 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd LCP ConfAck id=0x4 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <mru 1492> 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet    <magic 0x7242ea04> 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP opened 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent PAP AuthReq id=0x4 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <user myusr@otenet.gr> 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <password mypsw> 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd PAP AuthAck id=0x4 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet      
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: authenticated 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPCP lowerup 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent IPCP ConfReq id=0x7 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 0.0.0.0> 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPCP open 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPV6CP lowerup 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent IPV6CP ConfReq id=0x4 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <interface-identifier 0:0:0:9> 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPV6CP open 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: MPLSCP open 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: BCP open 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: CCP lowerup 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: CCP open 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd IPCP ConfNak id=0x7 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 85.75.54.0> 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent IPCP ConfReq id=0x8 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 85.75.54.0> 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd IPV6CP ConfAck id=0x4 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <interface-identifier 0:0:0:9> 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd IPCP ConfAck id=0x8 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 85.75.54.0> 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd IPCP ConfReq id=0xb7 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 80.106.108.YY> 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent IPCP ConfAck id=0xb7 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <addr 80.106.108.YY> 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPCP opened 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: connected 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd IPV6CP ConfReq id=0x66 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <interface-identifier 90:1a00:142:XXXX> 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent IPV6CP ConfAck id=0x66 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet     <interface-identifier 90:1a00:142:XXXX> 
08:29:54 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPV6CP opened 
*** manual disable pppoe
08:29:55 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: rcvd LCP TermReq id=0x6b 
08:29:55 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP closed 
08:29:55 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: CCP lowerdown 
08:29:55 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: BCP lowerdown 
08:29:55 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: BCP down event in starting state 
08:29:55 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPCP lowerdown 
08:29:55 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPCP closed 
08:29:55 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPV6CP lowerdown 
08:29:55 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: IPV6CP closed 
08:29:55 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: MPLSCP lowerdown 
08:29:55 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: MPLSCP down event in starting state 
08:29:55 pppoe,ppp,debug,packet  pppoe-out1: sent LCP TermAck id=0x6b 
08:29:55 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP lowerdown 
08:29:55 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: terminating... 
08:29:55 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: sent PADT to 00:00:00:00:00:00 
08:29:55 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0189 
08:29:55 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0189 
08:29:55 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP lowerdown 
08:29:55 pppoe,ppp,debug pppoe-out1: LCP down event in starting state 
08:29:55 pppoe,ppp,info pppoe-out1: disconnected 
08:29:55 pppoe,debug,packet ether1: rcvd PADT from 00:90:1A:42:XX:YY 
08:29:55 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0189 
08:29:55 pppoe,debug,packet     session-id=0x0189
```





Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι το πακέτο που δέχομαι:


```
rcvd IPV6CP TermReq
```

Καμιά ιδέα κάποιος;;;;

----------


## K1m0n

Γειά.
Είχα λίγο χρόνο και έπαιξα με το IPv6 και το edgemax lite.

Παίζει μια χαρά με το static delegation από το πιλοτικό του ΟΤΕ,
και είναι ένα εκπληκτικά γρήγορο router για τα λεφτά που (δεν) κάνει.

Εννοείται ότι το software και το GUI της UBNT είναι work-in-progress ακόμα,
αλλά για ~100€ χαλάλι τους  :One thumb up: 

Ένας σχετικός οδηγός με τις εντολές για το config -> εδώ.

Συνημμένο το config για δείγμα.
Λογικά το ίδιο πάνω/κάτω θα παίζει (πλην του offload) και σε vyatta 6.3+.
edge_max_lite_1.5_IPv6_OTE_static.zip

Σημειώσεις:

Απαιτεί το firmware 1.5(+?), για να παίξει το pppoe offload.

user/pass: ubnt/ubnt

local domain = home.lan

conntrack helpers = all disabled.

eth0 = lan, address 192.168.86.1/24
(γενικά ότι έχει να κάνει με το LAN είναι στο 192.168.86.0/24, αλλάξτε το κατά τις ανάγκες σας).

eth1 = WAN (pppoe0 client to a bridged router),
+ local address 192.168.1.2/30 με ένα masquerade για πρόσβαση στο modem από LAN
(υποθέτωντας ότι το Modem είναι στο 192.168.1.1/30).

Local DHCP server bound on 192.168.86.1/24 & WINS @ 192.168.86.2,
επίσης αλλάξτε τα κατά το δοκούν.

UPnP2 secure mode, που επιτρέπει mappings από το LAN παραπάνω.

Περιλαμβάνεται ένα βασικό interface-based firewall για IPv4 & IPv6.

Στο node static-host-mapping,
υπάρχουν IP/DNS mappings για συσκευές στο LAN,
επίσης αλλάξτε τα αναλόγως αναγκών. 

Αν βρώ άκρη με το config για δυναμική διευθυνσιοδότηση στο WAN από
DHCP θα ανεβάσω το σχετικό config.
Μάλλον γίνεται αλλά θέλει σκάλισμα στο debian που τρέχει από κάτω.
Πάντως είναι στην to-do list της ubnt.

----------


## deniSun

Στο http://ipv6-test.com/
μου βγάζει πρόβλημα στο icmp:


```
1. Reconfigure your firewall
Your router or firewall is filtering ICMPv6 messages sent to your computer. An IPv6 host that cannot receive ICMP messages may encounter problems like some web pages loading partially or not at all.
```

Έχω απενεργοποιήσει το fw και στο mikrotik και στα win αλλά πάλι τα ίδια.
Είναι κάποιο θέμα από τον ΟΤΕ ή από εμένα;

----------


## Simpleton

Το default των Windows είναι να δέχονται ping (αυτό φαίνεται να εννοεί ως «ICMP» η σελίδα) μόνο αν προέρχονται από το τοπικό δίκτυο.

----------


## deniSun

> Το default των Windows είναι να δέχονται ping (αυτό φαίνεται να εννοεί ως «ICMP» η σελίδα) μόνο αν προέρχονται από το τοπικό δίκτυο.


Είχα απενεργοποιήσει το fw αλλά πάλι μου έβγαζε το ίδιο μήνυμα.

----------


## sdikr

> Το default των Windows είναι να δέχονται ping (αυτό φαίνεται να εννοεί ως «ICMP» η σελίδα) μόνο αν προέρχονται από το τοπικό δίκτυο.


Ναι αλλά η αίτηση δεν φτάνει κάν στον μηχανάκι με τα windows,  την πραγματική ip την έχει ο ρουτερ

----------


## deniSun

> Ναι αλλά η αίτηση δεν φτάνει κάν στον μηχανάκι με τα windows,  την πραγματική ip την έχει ο ρουτερ


Σε εσένα, αν κάνεις το τεστ, σε εμφανίζει το ίδιο ή όχι;

----------


## Simpleton

> Είχα απενεργοποιήσει το fw αλλά πάλι μου έβγαζε το ίδιο μήνυμα.


Μπορεί να δείχνει απενεργοποιημένο, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι. Δες εδώ.

Το ότι μπλοκάρει τα ping δεν σημαίνει ότι μπλοκάρει επίσης άλλα (σημαντικά) πακέτα ICMP. Αν θέλεις να του πεις να δέχεται τα ping από παντού, μπορείς να προσθέσεις κατάλληλο κανόνα στο τείχος.



> Ναι αλλά η αίτηση δεν φτάνει κάν στον μηχανάκι με τα windows,  την πραγματική ip την έχει ο ρουτερ


Για IPv6 πρόκειται, πραγματική διεύθυνση έχει και ο υπολογιστής.

----------


## deniSun

> Μπορεί να δείχνει απενεργοποιημένο, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι. Δες εδώ.
> 
> Το ότι μπλοκάρει τα ping δεν σημαίνει ότι μπλοκάρει επίσης άλλα (σημαντικά) πακέτα ICMP. Αν θέλεις να του πεις να δέχεται τα ping από παντού, μπορείς να προσθέσεις κατάλληλο κανόνα στο τείχος.
> 
> Για IPv6 πρόκειται, πραγματική διεύθυνση έχει και ο υπολογιστής.


Αν δεν δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα στην σύνδεση δεν με ενδιαφέρει να το ψάξω περισσότερο.
Απλά ενημερωτικά ήθελα να ξέρω αν είναι θέμα από το router ή από τα win.
Σε εσένα το εμφανίζει ή το περνάει κανονικά;

----------


## Simpleton

Ναι, κανονικά σε Linux και σε Windows εφόσον προσθέσω κανόνα στο fw τους ή το απενεργοποιήσω τελείως.

----------


## babis3g

εγω εχω τωρα επανω ενα draytek 2830 και μου βγαζει το ιδιο προβλημα στο icmp, δεν εχω χρονο να ελενξω παραπανω αυτες τις μερες

----------


## deniSun

> Ναι, κανονικά σε Linux και σε Windows εφόσον προσθέσω κανόνα στο fw τους ή το απενεργοποιήσω τελείως.


Σε εμένα παρ όλο που απενεργοποιώ το fw και από το ρούτερ και από τα win συνεχίζει να μου το εμφανίζει.

Και κάτι ακόμα...
Το encryption (IPSec) στο ipv6 το ενεργοποιούμε ή όχι;
Το ενεργοποίησα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το υποστηρίζει ο ΟΤΕ.
Διαφορετικά δεν έχει νόημα να είναι ενεργοποιημένο.

----------


## Simpleton

Αγνόησε το τότε. Όσο περνάνε πιο σημαντικά πακέτα ICMP (όπως το packet too big), δεν πρέπει να σου δημιουργείται πρόβλημα.

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το IPSec αφορά κρυπτογράφηση από άκρο σε άκρο. Δεν αλλάζει κάτι στη σύνδεση σου με τον πάροχο.

----------


## deniSun

> Αγνόησε το τότε. Όσο περνάνε πιο σημαντικά πακέτα ICMP (όπως το packet too big), δεν πρέπει να σου δημιουργείται πρόβλημα.
> 
> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το IPSec αφορά κρυπτογράφηση από άκρο σε άκρο. Δεν αλλάζει κάτι στη σύνδεση σου με τον πάροχο.


Σχετικά με το IPSec:
Το άφησα ενεργοποιημένο αν και στις υλοποιήσεις για CISCO δεν βλέπω να προτείνεται κάποια ανάλογη ρύθμιση.
Αλλά αφού δεν μου δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα το αφήνω on.

----------


## dez

δυστυχως, δεν υποστηριζεται dual-stack στις περισσοτερες VDSL συνδεσεις. Λιγη υπομονη  :Smile:

----------


## deniSun

> δυστυχως, δεν υποστηριζεται dual-stack στις περισσοτερες VDSL συνδεσεις. Λιγη υπομονη


Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό.
Χρειάζεται dual stack για το ipsec;

----------


## dez

> Σε εμένα παρ όλο που απενεργοποιώ το fw και από το ρούτερ και από τα win συνεχίζει να μου το εμφανίζει.
> 
> Και κάτι ακόμα...
> Το encryption (IPSec) στο ipv6 το ενεργοποιούμε ή όχι;
> Το ενεργοποίησα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το υποστηρίζει ο ΟΤΕ.
> Διαφορετικά δεν έχει νόημα να είναι ενεργοποιημένο.


το IPSec ειναι απλα ... διαθεσιμο στο IPv6. Απο την στιγμη που ο ΟΤΕ υποστηριζει native IPv6, υποστηριζεται και το IPSec

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό.
> Χρειάζεται dual stack για το ipsec;


(χρειαζεται αν θες να χρηισμοποιησεις IPv6 IPsec). Η παραπανω απαντηση ομως, καπου αλλου αναφεροταν, αλλα δε θυμαμαι που πλεον  :Smile:

----------


## deniSun

> το IPSec ειναι απλα ... διαθεσιμο στο IPv6. Απο την στιγμη που ο ΟΤΕ υποστηριζει native IPv6, υποστηριζεται και το IPSec
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> (χρειαζεται αν θες να χρηισμοποιησεις IPv6 IPsec). Η παραπανω απαντηση ομως, καπου αλλου αναφεροταν, αλλα δε θυμαμαι που πλεον


Μήπως θέλεις να πεις IPv4 IPsec;
Γιατί διαφορετικά δεν καταλαβαίνω το dualstack σε κάτι που εγγενώς προσφέρεται στο IPv6.
Στην περίπτωση δηλαδή που θέλεις να παίξεις μόνο με IPv6 και ενεργοποιήσεις το IPsec τι δουλειά θέλει το dual stack;

Παρεμπίπτοντος:
https://twitter.com/oteipv6/status/519899335535116288

----------


## dez

> Μήπως θέλεις να πεις IPv4 IPsec;
> Γιατί διαφορετικά δεν καταλαβαίνω το dualstack σε κάτι που εγγενώς προσφέρεται στο IPv6.
> Στην περίπτωση δηλαδή που θέλεις να παίξεις μόνο με IPv6 και ενεργοποιήσεις το IPsec τι δουλειά θέλει το dual stack;


θελω να πω οτι αν θες IPv6 IPsec tunnel, χρειαζεσαι native IPv6 access





> Παρεμπίπτοντος:
> https://twitter.com/oteipv6/status/519899335535116288


μ εβγαλες απο τον κοπο  :Smile:

----------


## deniSun

> θελω να πω οτι αν θες IPv6 IPsec tunnel, χρειαζεσαι native IPv6 access
> 
> 
> 
> μ εβγαλες απο τον κοπο


οκ.
Οπότε λύθηκε το θέμα...
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## -21grams

Αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα πρόσβασης σε ένα συγκεκριμένο site [file hosting service για την ακρίβεια], το *1fichier.com* [primary language: French]
Αυτό συμβαίνει εδώ και βδομάδες και ενώ έχουν μεσολαβήσει αρκετές ανανεώσεις IP από πλευράς μου, άρα μπορούμε να αποκλείσουμε το ενδεχόμενο IP blocking.
[Εκτός φυσικά και αν οι υπεύθυνοι έχουν επιλέξει ολόκληρο το range που αντιστοιχεί στον ΟΤΕ π.χ. 2.84.xxx.xxx, κάτι μάλλον απίθανο]

Το πρόβλημα παρακάμπτεται ΜΟΝΟ με την χρήση του ΟΤΕ proxy [proxy.otenet.gr:8080] το οποίο απ' όσο γνωρίζω ΔΕΝ ακολουθεί το IPv6 πρωτόκολλο.
Όλα τα παραπάνω έχουν δοκιμαστεί και με τους 3 δημοφιλείς browsers στις τελευταίες τους εκδόσεις [Firefox 33, Chromium 39, IE11] με τα ίδια ακριβώς αποτελέσματα.
Η πλάκα είναι πως όταν ανεβάζω κάτι μέσω *FTP* όλα δουλεύουν υποδειγματικά και τα uploads ολοκληρώνονται κανονικά, βλ. FileZilla log:


*Spoiler:*




			Status:	Resolving address of ftp.1fichier.com
Status:	Connecting to 5.39.xxx.xxx:21...
Status:	Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
Response:	220-Welcome to 1fichier.com FTP Server. - Look at http://www.1fichier.com to subscribe.
Response:	220-Local time is now **:**. Server port: 21.
Response:	220-This is a private system - No anonymous login
Response:	220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.
Command:	USER xxxxxxxxxxxx@xxxxxxxxxxx.xxx
Response:	331 User xxxxxxxxxxxx@xxxxxxxxxxx.xxx OK. Password required
Command:	PASS *************
Response:	230 OK. Current directory is /
Command:	SYST
Response:	215 UNIX Type: L8
Command:	FEAT
Response:	500 Unknown command
Status:	Server does not support non-ASCII characters.
Status:	Connected
Status:	Retrieving directory listing...
Command:	PWD
Response:	257 "/" is your current location
Command:	TYPE I
Response:	200 TYPE is now 8-bit binary
Command:	PASV
Response:	227 Entering Passive Mode (5,39,xxx,xxx,xx,xxx)
Command:	LIST
Response:	150 Accepted data connection
Response:	226-Options: -l 
Response:	226 0 matches total
Command:	PASV
Response:	227 Entering Passive Mode (5,39,xxx,xxx,xx,xx)
Command:	LIST -a
Response:	150 Accepted data connection
Response:	226-Options: -a -l 
Response:	226 2 matches total
Status:	Directory listing successful
		



Κατά συνέπεια, το θέμα σχετίζεται αποκλειστικά με το http/https internet protocol, συναρτήσει πάντα της IPv6 του ΟΤΕ.
Επιβεβαιώστε παρακαλώ αν δεν σας κάνει κόπο.

----------


## Simpleton

Βλέπω ότι το site τους είναι μεν dual-stack, αλλά μέσω IPv6 δεν δείχνει να ανταποκρίνεται. Αν απενεργοποιήσεις το IPv6 είτε στο λειτουργικό, είτε στον browser τότε ανοίγει κανονικά. Μια λύση για τον Firefox μέχρι να το φτιάξουν είναι να πας στο about**:config > network.dns.ipv4OnlyDomains και εκεί να γράψεις .1fichier.com .

Ο FTP τους δεν έχει θέμα επειδή δεν του έχουν ενεργοποιήσει ακόμα το IPv6.

----------


## -21grams

> Βλέπω ότι το site τους είναι μεν dual-stack, αλλά μέσω IPv6 δεν δείχνει να ανταποκρίνεται. Αν απενεργοποιήσεις το IPv6 είτε στο λειτουργικό, είτε στον browser τότε ανοίγει κανονικά. Μια λύση για τον Firefox μέχρι να το φτιάξουν είναι να πας στο about**:config > network.dns.ipv4OnlyDomains και εκεί να γράψεις .1fichier.com .
> 
> Ο FTP τους δεν έχει θέμα επειδή δεν του έχουν ενεργοποιήσει ακόμα το IPv6.


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Δοκίμασα το workaround που προτείνεις, αλλά ενώ η αρχική σελίδα εμφανίζεται κανονικά, δεν μπορώ να κάνω log-in [«απλό» connection ή SSL secure].
Μήπως χρειάζεται να προσθέσουμε επιπλέον string ή κάποιον extra χαρακτήρα; Wildcard (*) παραδείγματος χάριν.
Άκυρο, μετά από μερικά refresh φαίνεται πως «έστρωσε»  :Wink: 

Τουλάχιστον επιβεβαιώσαμε (;) πως δεν οφείλεται στον ΟΤΕ ή στον παρεχόμενο εξοπλισμό [ZTE - τρέχον firmware - configuration], σωστά;
Καλύτερα να ενημερώσω απευθείας τους ιδιοκτήτες προκειμένου να τροποποιήσουν αναλόγως το site τους...
Πάντως πρέπει να υπάρχουν κι άλλα sites που δεν έχουν ακόμα «εναρμονιστεί» με το IPV6, γιατί κατά διαστήματα παρατηρώ διάφορα _hiccups_ που λύνονται πάντα με τον ίδιο τρόπο [OTE proxy]
Το *addic7ed.com* π.χ. «κολλάει» κάποιες φορές, όχι στην αρχική σελίδα, αλλά πατώντας το "New Releases".
Όπως και να το κάνουμε, είναι ενοχλητικό φαινόμενο.

----------


## randomize

Παρακαλώ τους ειδικούς για μια βοήθεια στον παρακάτω γρίφο  :Worthy: 

Σε adsl2ΟΤΕ+ speedport router, ενώ παίρνει ipv4 (με τη 2η προσπάθεια..), αρνείται πεισματικά να πάρει ipv6:

*Spoiler:*




			2014-10-23 08:38:32 The HG tries to contact the ACS (A103)
2014-10-23 08:38:27 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPV6CP) (R023)
2014-10-23 08:38:25 DHCPv6 server is active: Oct 23 08:38:25 fe80::20e:8fff:fef8:1e40 (DH101)
2014-10-23 08:38:22 Time Server successfully connected and time synchronisation achieved. (T101)
2014-10-23 08:38:19 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPV6CP) (R023)
2014-10-23 08:38:16 Time Server successfully connected and time synchronisation achieved. (T101)
2014-10-23 08:38:15 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPV6CP) (R023)
2014-10-23 08:38:13 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPV6CP) (R023)
2014-10-23 08:38:12 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPV6CP) (R023)
2014-10-23 08:38:08 The HG tries to contact the ACS (A103)
2014-10-23 08:38:00 Configuration Server could not be reached (A001)
2014-10-23 08:37:48 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPV6CP) (R023)
2014-10-23 08:37:40 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPV6CP) (R023)
2014-10-23 08:37:36 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPV6CP) (R023)
2014-10-23 08:37:34 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPV6CP) (R023)
2014-10-23 08:37:33 Internet connection successfully established. (R010)
2014-10-23 08:37:33 From internet service provider transferred Gateway IP address: 79.130.161.62 (R022)
2014-10-23 08:37:33 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPV6CP) (R023)
2014-10-23 08:37:33 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPCP) (R023)
2014-10-23 08:37:27 Internet connection successfully established. (R010)
2014-10-23 08:37:27 From internet service provider transferred Gateway IP address: 79.130.180.254 (R022)
2014-10-23 08:37:27 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPV6CP) (R023)
2014-10-23 08:37:27 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPCP) (R023)




Το πρόβλημα αυτό εμφανίστηκε ξαφνικά μετά από πρόβλημα στην περιοχή -κοντά στην Xαλκίδα- την προηγούμενη παρασκευή, όπου έχανε και έβρισκε για κάποιες ώρες το ip. Λεω οτι ήταν πρόβλημα στην περιοχή όπως με ενημέρωσε το ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα στο 13888 εκείνη την ώρα που τους πήρα. Οπως βλέπετε από την στιγμή που επανήλθε εμφανίζει ακριβώς το ίδιο timeout στο ipcp κ στο ipv6cp.


*Spoiler:*




			2014-10-17 03:21:48 Connection to the Internet has been terminated. (R009)
2014-10-17 03:21:48 Connection has been terminated:Remote station is not answering to LSP Echo requests. (R021)
2014-10-17 03:07:53 DHCPv6 server is active: Oct 17 03:07:53 fe80::20e:8fff:fef8:1e40 (DH101)
2014-10-17 03:07:46 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPV6CP) (R023)
2014-10-17 03:07:38 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPV6CP) (R023)
2014-10-17 03:07:34 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPV6CP) (R023)
2014-10-17 03:07:32 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPV6CP) (R023)
2014-10-17 03:07:31 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPV6CP) (R023)
2014-10-17 03:07:30 The HG tries to contact the ACS (A103)
2014-10-17 03:07:16 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPV6CP) (R023)
2014-10-17 03:07:05 Time Server successfully connected and time synchronisation achieved. (T101)
1970-01-01 03:11:57 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPV6CP) (R023)
1970-01-01 03:11:53 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPV6CP) (R023)
1970-01-01 03:11:51 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPV6CP) (R023)
1970-01-01 03:11:50 Internet connection successfully established. (R010)
1970-01-01 03:11:50 From internet service provider transferred Gateway IP address: 79.130.172.134 (R022)
1970-01-01 03:11:50 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPV6CP) (R023)
1970-01-01 03:11:50 Timeout during PPP initialization. (IPCP) (R023)
1970-01-01 03:10:08 PPPoE error:timeout (waiting for PADO packets) (R020)
1970-01-01 03:08:26 PPPoE error:timeout (waiting for PADO packets) (R020)
1970-01-01 03:06:44 PPPoE error:timeout (waiting for PADO packets) (R020)
1970-01-01 03:05:02 PPPoE error:timeout (waiting for PADO packets) (R020)
1970-01-01 03:03:20 PPPoE error:timeout (waiting for PADO packets) (R020)
1970-01-01 03:01:38 PPPoE error:timeout (waiting for PADO packets) (R020)
(...)
1970-01-01 02:37:49 PPPoE error:timeout (waiting for PADO packets) (R020)
1970-01-01 02:36:07 PPPoE error:timeout (waiting for PADO packets) (R020)
1970-01-01 02:34:25 PPPoE error:timeout (waiting for PADO packets) (R020)
1970-01-01 02:32:43 PPPoE error:timeout (waiting for PADO packets) (R020)
(...)
2014-10-17 01:17:20 PPPoE error:timeout (waiting for PADO packets) (R020)
2014-10-17 01:16:18 PPPoE error:timeout (waiting for PADO packets) (R020)
2014-10-17 01:15:24 PPPoE error:timeout (waiting for PADO packets) (R020)
2014-10-17 01:14:37 PPPoE error:timeout (waiting for PADO packets) (R020)
2014-10-17 01:13:49 PPPoE error:timeout (waiting for PADO packets) (R020)
2014-10-17 01:13:14 User 192.168.1.2 has successfully logged into web-ui (G101)
2014-10-17 01:13:04 PPPoE error:timeout (waiting for PADO packets) (R020)
2014-10-17 01:12:21 PPPoE error:timeout (waiting for PADO packets) (R020)
2014-10-17 01:11:27 PPPoE error:timeout (waiting for PADO packets) (R020)
2014-10-17 01:11:05 DHCPv6 server is active: Oct 17 01:11:05 fe80::20e:8fff:fef8:1e40 (DH101)
2014-10-17 01:10:37 Connection to the Internet has been terminated. (R009)
2014-10-17 01:10:37 Connection has been terminated:Remote station is not answering to LSP Echo requests. (R021)




Αν και είχα κανονικά ipv6 εδώ και ένα χρόνο, είπα για τη δοκιμή να αλλάξω το suffix από @otenet.gr σε @ipv6ote.gr και διαπίστωσα οτι δουλεύει και το Ipv6 και το dns6 (ipv6test), το tracert μου δίνει άλλη δρομολόγηση, αλλά με ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα κι εδώ, το ping στο 1ο hop έχει τεράστιο lag κατά διαστήματα δηλ. δίνει 30ms/30ms/30ms και ξαφνικά 400ms/600ms ως και 800ms χωρίς κανένα φορτίο από τη μεριά μου, εννοείται. 

Πήρα και στο 13888 σήμερα αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη, στο 1ο τηλεφώνημα έπεσα δυστυχώς σε μια αγενέστατη που ήθελε να με πάει με το script (τι υπολογιστή έχετε, τι το θέλετε το ipv6 κτλ) και τελικά με γείωσε στην αναμονή και στο 2ο με παρέπεμψαν να στείλω email στο ipv6@otenet.gr. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια τι μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει το email αφού το πρόβλημα δείχνει να είναι στον authentication server κι όχι στην ipv6 δρομολόγηση, δεν ξέρω κιόλας μπορεί να λέω βλακεία. Φοβάμαι πως δεν θα μάθει για το πρόβλημα αυτός που διαχειρίζεται το συγκεκριμενο dslam εκτός αν τύχει να διαβάζει το forum..  :Thumb down: 

Υπάρχει κατι άλλο που μπορώ να κάνω/ζητήσω εκτός από προσευχή στον Αη Σερβερ;  :Worthy:

----------


## SfH

Στείλε email εκεί που σου είπαν, ή περίμενε να το δει ο dez εδώ. Θα μπορούσα να κάνω μια υπόθεση και να υποδείξω τον bras σαν αιτία του προβλήματος, αλλά από το να κάνουμε "shoot from the hip", καλύτερα να επικοινωνήσεις με κάποιον αρμόδιο.

----------


## randomize

Α ωραία τότε, εφόσον δεν είμαστε εντελώς off-track, ετοιμάζω email και το στέλνω άμεσα  :One thumb up: 

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :Wink:

----------


## randomize

Λοιπόν ήρθε -*εξαιρετικά γρήγορα*- η απάντηση από το IPv6 Team του ΟΤΕ   :Respekt: 

Mετά την αποκατάσταση της τοπικής "βλάβης", μάλλον συνδέομαι σε BNG node (που δεν έχει dual stack) κι οχι σε BRAS, επομένως θα περιμένουμε τις εξελίξεις. Σήμερα παρατήρησα πως σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί και με το @ipv6ote.gr , ίσως βέβαια να μην τελείωσαν οι εργασίες.  :Thinking:

----------


## SotSirx

Μια ερωτηση λιγο οφτοπικ,προς το παρον μονο ο οτε και η φορθνετ υποστηριζει ipv6;;

----------


## deniSun

> Μια ερωτηση λιγο οφτοπικ,προς το παρον μονο ο οτε και η φορθνετ υποστηριζει ipv6;;


Η HOL θα έδινε native ipv6 εντός του 14.
Δεν ξέρω αν το υλοποίησε.

Η cyta έδινε σε επιχειρήσεις.
Δεν ξέρω αν δίνει σε οικιακούς χρήστες.

----------


## dez

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
> Δοκίμασα το workaround που προτείνεις, αλλά ενώ η αρχική σελίδα εμφανίζεται κανονικά, δεν μπορώ να κάνω log-in [«απλό» connection ή SSL secure].
> Μήπως χρειάζεται να προσθέσουμε επιπλέον string ή κάποιον extra χαρακτήρα; Wildcard (*) παραδείγματος χάριν.
> Άκυρο, μετά από μερικά refresh φαίνεται πως «έστρωσε» 
> 
> Τουλάχιστον επιβεβαιώσαμε (;) πως δεν οφείλεται στον ΟΤΕ ή στον παρεχόμενο εξοπλισμό [ZTE - τρέχον firmware - configuration], σωστά;
> Καλύτερα να ενημερώσω απευθείας τους ιδιοκτήτες προκειμένου να τροποποιήσουν αναλόγως το site τους...
> Πάντως πρέπει να υπάρχουν κι άλλα sites που δεν έχουν ακόμα «εναρμονιστεί» με το IPV6, γιατί κατά διαστήματα παρατηρώ διάφορα _hiccups_ που λύνονται πάντα με τον ίδιο τρόπο [OTE proxy]
> Το *addic7ed.com* π.χ. «κολλάει» κάποιες φορές, όχι στην αρχική σελίδα, αλλά πατώντας το "New Releases".
> Όπως και να το κάνουμε, είναι ενοχλητικό φαινόμενο.


οπως παρατηρησε σωστα ο Simpleton, το site εχει AAAA record, αρα προτιμαται το v6 transport προς αυτο. Ειναι τοπικο τους προβλημα (πχ ημιτελης IPv6 παραμετροποιηση). Παντως, τωρα, φαινεται να ειναι προσβασιμο μεσω IPv6

----------


## deniSun

Μετά από ~1 χρόνο ipv6 αποφάσισα να το εγκαταλείψω.
Παρατήρησα χαμηλές ταχύτητες στο browsing (έναντι του ipv4).
Πολλές στιγμές την μέρα παρουσιάζεται πρόβλημα στις δρομολογήσεις ή στους dns.
Για κάποιον που δεν χρησιμοποιεί συνέχεια το internet ή δεν πέφτει στις χρονικές στιγμές αυτές, δεν θα το παρατηρήσει.
Το χρονικό αυτό διάστημα δεν είναι μεγάλο.
Διαρκεί το πολύ 1-2m αλλά είναι πολύ ενοχλητικό.
Επίσης τα περισσότερα site δεν υποστηρίζουν ipv6 (1/10 περίπου είναι αυτά που υποστηρίζουν ipv6).
Ίσως τελικά να ήταν πολύ νωρίς για ipv6...

----------


## babis3g

> Μετά από ~1 χρόνο ipv6 αποφάσισα να το εγκαταλείψω.
> Παρατήρησα χαμηλές ταχύτητες στο browsing (έναντι του ipv4).
> Πολλές στιγμές την μέρα παρουσιάζεται πρόβλημα στις δρομολογήσεις ή στους dns.
> Για κάποιον που δεν χρησιμοποιεί συνέχεια το internet ή δεν πέφτει στις χρονικές στιγμές αυτές, δεν θα το παρατηρήσει.
> Το χρονικό αυτό διάστημα δεν είναι μεγάλο.
> Διαρκεί το πολύ 1-2m αλλά είναι πολύ ενοχλητικό.
> Επίσης τα περισσότερα site δεν υποστηρίζουν ipv6 (1/10 περίπου είναι αυτά που υποστηρίζουν ipv6).
> Ίσως τελικά να ήταν πολύ νωρίς για ipv6...


σωστα ασε που και το download συνηθως ειναι πιο χαμηλο, (εδω ενα λινκ για δοκιμη http://ipv6-test.com/speedtest/ )
αλλα καποιες φορες παιζει και το μοντεμ ρολο στο ipv6 για τα lugs που αναφερεις λογω μη καλου λογισμικου

Και εγω δεν καιγομαι για ipv6, το εχω δεν το εχω δεν με πειραζει

----------


## Simpleton

Καθυστερήσεις είχα κι εγώ χτες, σήμερα πάει λίγο καλύτερα Edit: [ Πήγαινε μέχρι το απόγευμα, τώρα είναι πάλι τα ίδια χάλια ]. Ελπίζω να είναι κάτι πιο προσωρινό από το θέμα με τη Google πριν από μερικούς μήνες.

Αυτό που παρατηρώ όμως γενικά είναι κάποια κολλήματα σε σελίδες, δηλαδή ή να μη φορτώνουν καθόλου ή (πιο συχνά) να είναι οπτικά πλήρεις, αλλά να συνεχίζουν να φορτώνουν για πολλή ώρα. Αυτά κανονικά μου φέρνουν στο μυαλό πρόβλημα με MTU, αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει μέχρι στιγμής να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει. Από την πλευρά μου δεν μπλοκάρω το ICMPv6. Στο test που ανέφερε ο babis3g, το οποίο τρέχω κατά καιρούς, το IPv6 τις περισσότερες φορές βγαίνει και ελαφρώς γρηγορότερο από το IPv4.

Για το IPv6 δεν είναι νωρίς, αλλά ίσως τώρα με τη μεγάλη αύξηση χρηστών στον ΟΤΕ να έχουν προκύψει θέματα απόδοσης που δεν εμφανίζονταν στην εποχή του πιλοτικού (με επιφύλαξη αυτό διότι δεν γνωρίζω το δίκτυο του). Λίγες είναι οι ιστοσελίδες που δεν «τραβούν» κάτι από Google, Facebook, Yahoo και αλλού. Άλλες χρησιμοποιούν CDN όπως αυτό, που τις βγάζει και dual-stack. Το Windows Update είναι dual-stack. Πολλά repo του Linux και άλλων λειτουργικών επίσης. Όσο περνάει ο καιρός, τόσο πιο έντονα αντιληπτό θα γίνεται κάποιο πρόβλημα συνδεσιμότητας IPv6.

----------


## deniSun

Προβλήματα στο dw δεν είχα παρατηρήσει.
Από την άποψη ότι δεν μου τερματίζει την γραμμή το ν6.
Τα googleοειδή ξεσκίζονται καθημερινώς και διαρκώς με ν6.
Το ίδιο και άλλες σελίδες όπως πχ το adslgr.

----------


## yuk

Το πρωί υπήρχε πρόβλημα (δεν ξέρω αν έχει λυθεί τώρα) με το Facebook. 
Δε με ενδιαφέρει το ίδιο το Facebook, αλλά τα sites που χρησιμοποιούν τα services του, είχαν κι αυτά πρόβλημα. Μικρές καθυστερήσεις και με το Google, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Έκλεισα το IPv6, μια χαρά...

----------


## deniSun

Εγώ εδώ και 2-3 μέρες το έκλεισα το ν6 τελείως.
Για πολύ αργότερα το βλέπω να το ξανά-ανοίγω.

----------


## escapee

καλησπερα παιδια . ξερετε πως μπορω να το ενεργοποιησω σε μοντεμ  ΖΤΕ Η108NS ??

ευχαριστω

----------


## deniSun

> καλησπερα παιδια . ξερετε πως μπορω να το ενεργοποιησω σε μοντεμ  ΖΤΕ Η108NS ??
> 
> ευχαριστω


Όπως εδώ.
Έχουν παρόμοιο μενού.

----------


## Simpleton

Έχει κανείς άλλος πάλι προβλήματα με σελίδες και περιεχόμενο της Google;

----------


## deniSun

> Έχει κανείς άλλος πάλι προβλήματα με σελίδες και περιεχόμενο της Google;


Για άλλαξε DNS...

----------


## Simpleton

Ναι, βλέπω διαφορά με τους OpenDNS.

----------


## deniSun

> Ναι, βλέπω διαφορά με τους OpenDNS.


Εγώ με ipv6 χρησιμοποιούσα αυτούς του GRNet

----------


## Simpleton

Έβαλα τώρα τους single-stack του ΟΤΕ (195.170.0.1, 195.170.2.2) και είναι επίσης εντάξει.

----------


## a5m5g

Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος τι να κάνω στο ZXDSL 931VII με 50άρα vdsl για να ενεργοποιήσω και να ρυθμίσω σωστά IPv6? Θα κερδίσω κάτι από αυτό? (ψιλοάσχετος, σόρυ)

----------


## deniSun

> Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος τι να κάνω στο ZXDSL 931VII με 50άρα vdsl για να ενεργοποιήσω και να ρυθμίσω σωστά IPv6? Θα κερδίσω κάτι από αυτό? (ψιλοάσχετος, σόρυ)


Εδώ για την ενεργοποίηση.
Όχι δεν έχεις να κερδίσεις κάτι.

----------


## Catchphrase

> Εδώ για την ενεργοποίηση.
> Όχι δεν έχεις να κερδίσεις κάτι.


Υπάρχουν κάπου αντίστοιχες οδηγίες για το Speedport; Μου κάνει εντύπωση που ο ΟΤΕ δεν το έχει στη συγκεκριμένη σελίδα, από τη στιγμή μάλιστα που είναι αυτό που στέλνει σε όλους τους νέους του συνδρομητές.

----------


## deniSun

> Υπάρχουν κάπου αντίστοιχες οδηγίες για το Speedport; Μου κάνει εντύπωση που ο ΟΤΕ δεν το έχει στη συγκεκριμένη σελίδα, από τη στιγμή μάλιστα που είναι αυτό που στέλνει σε όλους τους νέους του συνδρομητές.


Αν θυμάμαι καλά από default όλες οι συσκευές που υποστηρίζουν ipv6 του ΟΤΕ έχουν ενεργοποιημένη την επιλογή ipv4/ipv6.
Οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να κάνετε κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## Simpleton

Σας απαντάει το IPv6 ping στο r4.sn-vuxbavcx-5uie.googlevideo.com (2a00:1cb8:2:1::f);

----------


## babis3g

> Σας απαντάει το IPv6 ping στο r4.sn-vuxbavcx-5uie.googlevideo.com (2a00:1cb8:2:1::f);


σε εμενα ναι (με dns οτε)



> Pinging r4.sn-vuxbavcx-5uie.googlevideo.com [2a00:1cb8:2:1::f] with 32 bytes of
> data:
> Reply from 2a00:1cb8:2:1::f: time=16ms
> Reply from 2a00:1cb8:2:1::f: time=16ms
> Reply from 2a00:1cb8:2:1::f: time=17ms
> Reply from 2a00:1cb8:2:1::f: time=16ms
> 
> Ping statistics for 2a00:1cb8:2:1::f:
>     Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
> ...

----------


## Simpleton

Ευχαριστώ  :One thumb up: 

Τώρα θα προσπαθήσω να καταλάβω γιατί δεν παίρνω απάντηση από αυτή τη διεύθυνση. Παρατήρησα ότι το YouTube σκαλώνει σε αυτήν και σε άλλες από το μπλοκ 2a00:1cb8::/32.

----------


## stavpal

Είχα δηλώσει βλάβη για την σύνδεση μου (adsl 4mbps) γιατί ξαφνικά μου κόλλησαν το snr στο 9 και έπεσε η ταχύτητα. Σήμερα το πρωί (εγώ δεν ήμουν σπίτι) άλλαξαν κάτι στο κοντινό καφάο (ίσως με πέρασαν μέσω του vdslam) και το attainable rate ανέβηκε στο 13500/1400. Το θέμα είναι ότι το ipv6 σταμάτησε να δουλεύει. Τους πήρα τηλ αλλά δεν ήξεραν τίποτα. Το ρουτεράκι είναι το 2710n draytek. Δεν άλλαξα τίποτα άλλες ρυθμίσεις (username μπλαμπλα@otenet.gr) και IPv6 mode "PPP" (σύνδεση είναι PPPoE).
Καμιά βοήθεια?

edit: την ανορθογραφία μου μέσα...είχα γράψει "δεν εγω είμουν σπίτι"

----------


## deniSun

> Είχα δηλώσει βλάβη για την σύνδεση μου (adsl 4mbps) γιατί ξαφνικά μου κόλλησαν το snr στο 9 και έπεσε η ταχύτητα. Σήμερα το πρωί (δεν εγώ ήμουν σπίτι) άλλαξαν κάτι στο κοντινό καφάο (ίσως με πέρασαν μέσω του vdslam) και το attainable rate ανέβηκε στο 13500/1400. Το θέμα είναι ότι το ipv6 σταμάτησε να δουλεύει. Τους πήρα τηλ αλλά δεν ήξεραν τίποτα. Το ρουτεράκι είναι το 2710n draytek. Δεν άλλαξα τίποτα άλλες ρυθμίσεις (username μπλαμπλα@otenet.gr) και IPv6 mode "PPP" (σύνδεση είναι PPPoE).
> Καμιά βοήθεια?


Το up πώς πήγε 1400;
annex-m έχεις;

----------


## emeliss

> Είχα δηλώσει βλάβη για την σύνδεση μου (adsl 4mbps) γιατί ξαφνικά μου κόλλησαν το snr στο 9 και έπεσε η ταχύτητα. Σήμερα το πρωί (δεν εγώ ήμουν σπίτι) άλλαξαν κάτι στο κοντινό καφάο (ίσως με πέρασαν μέσω του vdslam) και το attainable rate ανέβηκε στο 13500/1400. Το θέμα είναι ότι το ipv6 σταμάτησε να δουλεύει. Τους πήρα τηλ αλλά δεν ήξεραν τίποτα. Το ρουτεράκι είναι το 2710n draytek. Δεν άλλαξα τίποτα άλλες ρυθμίσεις (username μπλαμπλα@otenet.gr) και IPv6 mode "PPP" (σύνδεση είναι PPPoE).
> Καμιά βοήθεια?


Άλλαξε το user name σε μπλαμπλα@ipv6ote.gr και δες αν θα πάρεις έτσι IPv6.

----------


## stavpal

ok. Το ξαναάλλαξα σε @ipv6ote.gr και δουλεύει. Το MTU πόσο πρέπει να ναι? 

@denisun Είπα ότι το attainable upload είναι 1400κάτι. Κλειδώνει στα 4096/1021 kbps

----------


## emeliss

Άστο 1492.

----------


## dez

> Υπάρχουν κάπου αντίστοιχες οδηγίες για το Speedport; Μου κάνει εντύπωση που ο ΟΤΕ δεν το έχει στη συγκεκριμένη σελίδα, από τη στιγμή μάλιστα που είναι αυτό που στέλνει σε όλους τους νέους του συνδρομητές.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...87#post5664387

----------


## Catchphrase

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση

----------


## minas

> Άλλαξε το user name σε μπλαμπλα@ipv6ote.gr και δες αν θα πάρεις έτσι IPv6.


Αυτό χρειάζεται πάντα για να έχεις IPv6?

Επίσης @stavpal μάλλον έκατσες σε καμπίνα και είναι ώρα να αναβαθμίσεις το πρόγραμμά σου σε μεγαλύτερο  :Smile:

----------


## deniSun

> Αυτό χρειάζεται πάντα για να έχεις IPv6?
> 
> Επίσης @stavpal μάλλον έκατσες σε καμπίνα και είναι ώρα να αναβαθμίσεις το πρόγραμμά σου σε μεγαλύτερο


Δες εδώ.

----------


## emeliss

> Αυτό χρειάζεται πάντα για να έχεις IPv6?


Όχι...

----------


## stavpal

πριν την αλλαγή που μου έκαναν το ipv6 δούλευε με κανονικο username @otenet.gr. Οπότε εξαρτάται.

@minas Απόσταση από τη καμπίνα του vdsl (αν εννοείς αυτή) είναι περίπου 300 μέτρα (βάζω και την έξτρα καλωδίωση του σπιτιού κλπ). Πάλι όμως δε θα έπρεπε το attainable να είναι παραπάνω και όχι ~13000-14000? Ανεβάζω και screenshot από OrbMT

----------


## minas

> πριν την αλλαγή που μου έκαναν το ipv6 δούλευε με κανονικο username @otenet.gr. Οπότε εξαρτάται.
> 
> @minas Απόσταση από τη καμπίνα του vdsl (αν εννοείς αυτή) είναι περίπου 300 μέτρα (βάζω και την έξτρα καλωδίωση του σπιτιού κλπ). Πάλι όμως δε θα έπρεπε το attainable να είναι παραπάνω και όχι ~13000-14000? Ανεβάζω και screenshot από OrbMT


Όχι, οι πιθανότητες είναι μάλιστα ότι εάν βάλεις ένα VDSL modem θα κλειδώσεις στα 24 (περιοριζόμενος από "κόφτη" ως χρήστης ADSL). Υπάρχει και ένα σχετικό θέμα κάπου στο φόρουμ.

----------


## deniSun

Off Topic


		Δεν νομίζω ότι θα τον αφήσει καν να συγχρονίσει σε vdsl.
Σε adsl θα κλειδώνει πάλι.
Απλά όταν παίρνεις από καμπίνα vdsl και είσαι σε adsl μειώνεται το att άρα κλειδώνεις ψηλότερα.
Με λίγα λόγια δεν έχει σχέση το modem.

Από το παραπάνω γράφημα φαίνεται ότι η γραμμή του παίρνει μάλλον από καμπίνα vdsl λόγω του πολύ χαμηλού att, εκτός και αν είναι τόσο κοντά στο κέντρο του.
Θα έπρεπε να κλειδώνει >20-22Μ αλλά η γραμμή του έχει πρόβλημα.
Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα στο κομμάτι της δικής του ευθύνης.

----------


## minas

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Δεν νομίζω ότι θα τον αφήσει καν να συγχρονίσει σε vdsl.
> Σε adsl θα κλειδώνει πάλι.
> Απλά όταν παίρνεις από καμπίνα vdsl και είσαι σε adsl μειώνεται το att άρα κλειδώνεις ψηλότερα.
> Με λίγα λόγια δεν έχει σχέση το modem.
> 
> Από το παραπάνω γράφημα φαίνεται ότι η γραμμή του παίρνει μάλλον από καμπίνα vdsl λόγω του πολύ χαμηλού att, εκτός και αν είναι τόσο κοντά στο κέντρο του.
> ...


Συγκρίνοντας με ADSL από ΑΚ, αυτή την εικόνα δίνει, αλλά συγκρίνοντας με άλλες από καμπίνα, η εικόνα είναι όμοια. Εικάζω επειδή στις καμπίνες χρησιμοποιούν λιγότερη ισχύ (μπορεί σε αυτό να οφείλεται και το μεγάλο χάσμα που έχει στις μεσαίες συχνότητες). Στις περισσότερες από αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, με VDSL modem το κλείδωμα γίνεται με G.993 εξ' ου και η αυξημένη ταχύτητα.
Δεν τα βγάζω από το μυαλό μου, κι εγώ εδώ μέσα τα έχω διαβάσει, στο αντίστοιχο θέμα.

----------


## deniSun

> Συγκρίνοντας με ADSL από ΑΚ, αυτή την εικόνα δίνει, αλλά συγκρίνοντας με άλλες από καμπίνα, η εικόνα είναι όμοια. Εικάζω επειδή στις καμπίνες χρησιμοποιούν λιγότερη ισχύ (μπορεί σε αυτό να οφείλεται και το μεγάλο χάσμα που έχει στις μεσαίες συχνότητες). Στις περισσότερες από αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, με VDSL modem το κλείδωμα γίνεται με G.993 εξ' ου και η αυξημένη ταχύτητα.
> Δεν τα βγάζω από το μυαλό μου, κι εγώ εδώ μέσα τα έχω διαβάσει, στο αντίστοιχο θέμα.


οκ αν το έχεις διασταυρώσει.

----------


## riddle3

Έχει κανείς άλλος θέμα με το ipv6 σήμερα; Aπό το πρωί δεν λέει να πάρει ip, χωρίς να έχω αλλάξει τίποτα στο configuration.

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Έχει κανείς άλλος θέμα με το ipv6 σήμερα; Aπό το πρωί δεν λέει να πάρει ip, χωρίς να έχω αλλάξει τίποτα στο configuration.


Είχα εγώ το πρωί. Στην ΤΥ μου είπαν πως είναι γενικότερο θέμα, σε αρκετές συνδέσεις. Αλλαξε τους ipv6 dns σου σε ipv6 openDNS και θα είσαι οκ.

----------


## riddle3

Δεν είναι θέμα DNS τουλάχιστον εδώ γιατί το router αδυνατεί να πάρει IP από τον bras.

----------


## man with no name

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση,στο username τι βάζετε otenet.gr ή ipv6ote.gr;

----------


## deniSun

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση,στο username τι βάζετε otenet.gr ή ipv6ote.gr;


Σε όσα bras αναβαθμίστηκαν βάζεις @otenet.gr.
Αν δεις ότι δεν παίρνεις ipv6 τότε δοκίμασε το @ipv6ote.gr

----------


## riddle3

Τελικά έφτιαξε βάζοντας ξανά το ipv6ote.gr suffix. Μάλλον κάτι αλλάζουν στον bras.

----------


## deniSun

Ενεργοποίησα για μια ακόμα φορά το ipv6.
Το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι γίνεται ένας χαμός με τα configuration και δεν ξέρω ποιο θεωρείται πιο σωστό.
Φυσικά όλα δουλεύουν αλλά θέλω να ξέρω πιο είναι το περισσότερο ορθό.
Έχουμε και λέμε:

α) SLAAC/DHCP: τι διαφορά έχουν;
Είναι θέμα router ή clients;
Παρατήρησα ότι δίνοντας τις παρακάτω εντολές για απενεργοποίηση των temp διευθύνσεων στα 7άρια μου δείχνει στο ipv6 test ότι έχω ενεργοποιημένο το SLAAC και προτείνει να μην το χρησιμοποιώ:


```
netsh interface ipv6 set privacy state=disabled
netsh interface ipv6 set global randomizeidentifiers=disabled
```

Ενεργοποιώντας ξανά τις temp διευθύνσεις, μου δείχνει ότι δεν χρησιμοποιώ SLAAC και μου το θεωρεί ως καλύτερη υλοποίηση για ipv6 native.
Οπότε τι χρησιμοποιούμε;
Στα σεταρίσματα των modem/router αναφέρεται:


```
Στο πεδίο DHCP  IPv6 Mode επιλέγουμε “SLAAC”
Στο πεδίο DHCP PD Enable επιλέγουμε “Enable”
```

Αυτό πάλι τι σημαίνει;

β) Στο ίδιο τεστ μου εμφανίζει ότι το ρούτερ ή το fw φιλτράρουν τα icmpv6 πακέτα.
Το θέμα αυτό με είχε απασχολήσει ξανά.
Από το fw του ρούτερ τα αφήνω να περάσουν κανονικά αλλά τελικά ήταν θέμα του fw των 7.
Με custom rule τα αφήνω να περνάνε.
Το θέμα είναι χρειάζονται να τα αφήνεις ή θα πρέπει να κόβεις;
Καλύτερα στο ρούτερ ή στο OS;
Νομίζω ότι πολλά BRASS χρησιμοποιούν icmp για να δουν αν ο client είναι συνδεδεμένος.
Έτσι τα άφηνα να περνάνε και στο ν4.
Ξέρει κανένας τι ισχύει;
Εννοείται ότι από θέμα προστασίας είναι καλύτερα να τα έχεις κλειστά.

γ) Το είχα αναφέρει ξανά αλλά θέλω λίγο περισσότερη εξήγηση:
1. RA interval: ποιος ο ρόλος του; Έχω χρόνους 10-30s από default
2. Στα ND prefixes έχω δύο χρόνους: valid lifetime: 5m και preferred lifetime: 2m από default.
ποιος ο ρόλος τους;

Αυτά για αρχή...

----------


## dez

στο WAN side του CPE, ο ΟΤΕ (BRAS/BNG) θα σου στειλει: 
ενα /64 για το WAN του CPE μεσω του πρωτοκολλου IPv6 ND (Neighbor Discovery Protocol) και συγκεκριμενα μεσω RA (Router Advertisement message). Αυτη η διαδικασια ειναι μερος του IPv6 Autoconfiguration (SLAAC). Τα ND messages χρησιμοποιουν ICMPv6, αρα καποια ICMPv6 messages πρεπει να επιτρεπονται στο firewall του CPE. To RA interval οριζει το καθε ποτε θα στελνονται τετοιου ειδους messages. Οι default τιμες ειναι μια χαρα. Οταν ληξει το preferred lifetime ενος IPv6 prefix, το εν λογω prefix παυει να "προτιμαται". Οταν ληξει το valid lifetime, τοτε παυει να ισχυει, γινεται invalid και δεν μπορει πλεον να χρησιμοποιηθειενα /56 για το LAN σου μεσω DHCPv6 PD (Prefix Delegation)






> Ενεργοποίησα για μια ακόμα φορά το ipv6.
> Το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι γίνεται ένας χαμός με τα configuration και δεν ξέρω ποιο θεωρείται πιο σωστό.
> Φυσικά όλα δουλεύουν αλλά θέλω να ξέρω πιο είναι το περισσότερο ορθό.
> Έχουμε και λέμε:
> 
> α) SLAAC/DHCP: τι διαφορά έχουν;
> Είναι θέμα router ή clients;
> Παρατήρησα ότι δίνοντας τις παρακάτω εντολές για απενεργοποίηση των temp διευθύνσεων στα 7άρια μου δείχνει στο ipv6 test ότι έχω ενεργοποιημένο το SLAAC και προτείνει να μην το χρησιμοποιώ:
> 
> ...

----------


## deniSun

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## deniSun

Από την Παρασκευή με έχει ξεσκίσει το ν6 του ΟΤΕ.
+20ms τουλάχιστον στις σελίδες που το υποστηρίζουν.

----------


## boombastik

εδω και μια βδομάδα το tp link 8960 v.5 αδυνατεί να πάρει IPv6 από τον bras. (με το suffix ipv6ote.gr)
Εχει κανειςτο ιδιο πρόβλημα?

----------


## deniSun

Δεν το χρειάζεσαι το @ipv6ote.gr
Μπορείς να έχεις το κλασικό @ote.gr

----------


## boombastik

Στην Μυτιληνη το κλασικό @ote.gr δεν δινει ipv6.

----------


## deniSun

Από εχθές το ίδιο ξέσκισμα...


```
Tracing route to www.google.com [2a00:1450:400c:c09::93]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms 
  2    19 ms    18 ms    23 ms  2a02:580:336::e320
  3    18 ms    18 ms    17 ms  2a02:580:50da:18c::
  4    23 ms    22 ms    22 ms  2a02:580:50da:5d::
  5    28 ms    28 ms    27 ms  2a00:1cb8:2000::a5
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11    77 ms    77 ms    77 ms  2001:4860::2:0:a94a
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 20     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 23     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 24     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 25     *        *     ^C
```

----------


## stavpal

adsl εδώ, (otenet)




```
C:\Windows\system32>tracert google.com

Tracing route to google.com [2a00:1450:400c:c01::64]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  2a02:580:8003:2401:21d:
  2     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  2a02:580:10f:deaf:0:101
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  2a02:580:800:66::
  4     7 ms     6 ms     6 ms  2a02:580:50da:3c::
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  2a00:1cb8:2000::1
  6    47 ms    48 ms    47 ms  2a00:1cb8:1::2
  7    49 ms    48 ms    49 ms  2001:4860:1:1:0:31a9:0:
  8   142 ms   143 ms   142 ms  2001:4860::1:0:70c3
  9    48 ms    81 ms    47 ms  2001:4860::8:0:5039
 10    50 ms    50 ms    50 ms  2001:4860::8:0:8f90
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 20     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 23     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 24    58 ms    58 ms    58 ms  2a00:1450:400c:c01::64

Trace complete.
```

----------


## deniSun

Από Αθήνα βγαίνετε από αλλού.
Αυτή την στιγμή:


```
Tracing route to www.google.com [2a00:1450:400c:c0b::93]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  
  2    19 ms    18 ms    19 ms  2a02:580:336::e320
  3    18 ms    18 ms    18 ms  2a02:580:50da:189::
  4    19 ms    22 ms    22 ms  2a02:580:50da:5d::
  5    29 ms    28 ms    29 ms  2a00:1cb8:2000::a5
  6     *       70 ms    77 ms  2a00:1cb8:1::5d
  7    70 ms    71 ms    70 ms  2001:4860:1:1:0:31a9:0:2
  8    72 ms    70 ms    70 ms  2001:4860::1:0:ab9d
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10    77 ms    77 ms    77 ms  2001:4860::8:0:83d2
 11    77 ms    77 ms    77 ms  2001:4860::2:0:76e8
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13    74 ms    74 ms    74 ms  wa-in-x93.1e100.net [2a00:1450:400c:c0b::93]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## deniSun

Από εχθές σε όλα τα googleοειδή/youtube παίρνω μόνο ν4.
Εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες με ν6 σερνόταν τα παραπάνω.
Στις δρομολογήσεις με ν6 χανόταν πολλά πακέτα.
Τώρα δεν μου δίνει καθόλου ν6 διεύθυνση για τα παραπάνω.

----------


## deniSun

Από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα με έχει ξεσκίσει το .yimg.com.
Τα έχω εκτός πλέον στον ff με πρόσβαση μόνο με ν4, όπως και αυτά:


```
.yimg.com, .ytimg.com, .ggpht.com, googleapis.com, .doubleclick.net, .gstatic.com, .googlesyndication.com, .youtube-nocookie.com, .googlevideo.com, googleusercontent.com
```

----------


## stamka

> Από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα με έχει ξεσκίσει το .yimg.com.
> Τα έχω εκτός πλέον στον ff με πρόσβαση μόνο με ν4, όπως και αυτά:
> 
> 
> ```
> .yimg.com, .ytimg.com, .ggpht.com, googleapis.com, .doubleclick.net, .gstatic.com, .googlesyndication.com, .youtube-nocookie.com, .googlevideo.com, googleusercontent.com
> ```


αυτο φταιει που δεν δουλευει το μαιλ ?

----------


## deniSun

> αυτο φταιει που δεν δουλευει το μαιλ ?


Στο yahoo ευθύνεται το .yimg.com.
Τα υπόλοιπα είναι για υπηρεσίες google (yt κλπ).
Τα έβαλα προληπτικά.
Τα είχα και παλιότερα απλά δεν είχα έως τώρα κάποιο θέμα.

----------


## stamka

> Στο yahoo ευθύνεται το .yimg.com.
> Τα υπόλοιπα είναι για υπηρεσίες google (yt κλπ).
> Τα έβαλα προληπτικά.
> Τα είχα και παλιότερα απλά δεν είχα έως τώρα κάποιο θέμα.


της διευθύνσεις της προσθέτεις στο network.dns.ipv4OnlyDomains?

----------


## deniSun

> της διευθύνσεις της προσθέτεις στο network.dns.ipv4OnlyDomains?


Ναι...

----------


## stamka

> Ναι...


thanks επιτέλους δουλεύει ... εγώ έπρεπε να προσθέσω και το .yahoodns.net για να δουλεψει

----------


## deniSun

> thanks επιτέλους δουλεύει ... εγώ έπρεπε να προσθέσω και το .yahoodns.net για να δουλεψει


Σε εμένα δεν μου έρχεται κάτι από εκεί.
Μήπως είναι από κάποιο ads; Γιατί τα κόβω αυτά.

----------


## dez

να πουμε κι εδω οτι μετα απο 6-7 χρονια λειτουργιας, καταργειται το suffix @ipv6ote.gr , το οποιο δεν εχει κι ιδιαιτερο λογο υπαρξης.
https://twitter.com/oteipv6/status/828989319285202945
http://ipv6.ote.gr/?p=684


*adslgr.com, ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τη συμμετοχη και υποστηριξη!*

----------


## deniSun

Εδώ και πολύ καιρό δεν είχε λόγο ύπαρξης.
Η όλη υλοποίηση νομίζω ότι πήγε αρκετά καλά.
Λίγο περισσότερη υποστήριξη να είχαν σε υποστήριξη τρίτου εξοπλισμού...
Έστω και με κάποιες γενικές οδηγίες.
Ακόμα δεν το έχω δει αυτό...

----------


## nnn

> να πουμε κι εδω οτι μετα απο 6-7 χρονια λειτουργιας, καταργειται το suffix @ipv6ote.gr , το οποιο δεν εχει κι ιδιαιτερο λογο υπαρξης.
> https://twitter.com/oteipv6/status/828989319285202945
> http://ipv6.ote.gr/?p=684
> 
> 
> *adslgr.com, ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τη συμμετοχη και υποστηριξη!*


Χαρά μας  :One thumb up:

----------


## lavachequirit

Ευχαριστούμε! Εγώ δεν το είχα πάρει γραμμή ότι κόβεται το @ipv6ote.gr και με έκοψε στον "αέρα".. Μου πήρε δυο-τρεις ώρες να καταλάβω τι έφταιγε! Πάντως τώρα που άλλαξα το suffix σε @otenet.gr δεν έχω πλέον native ipv6 με το Fritzbox 7490 (μόνο με 6to4 tunnel).

----------


## matelas

Ενεργοποίησα μετά από καιρό το ipv6 μιας και παλιότερα είχα μικροπροβλήματα.

Δεν βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα, μόνο μια ερώτηση. Όπου και αν κάνω traceroute στα πρώτα hops παίρνω time out. Είναι φυσιολογικό;


*Spoiler:*






```
Tracing route to hetzner.de [2a01:4f8:d0a:2001::2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  2a02:587:780
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  5    15 ms    15 ms     *     2a00:1cb8:2000::39
  6     *       55 ms    55 ms  2a00:1cb8:1::176
  7    58 ms    59 ms    60 ms  decix-gw.hetzner.de [2001:7f8::616c:0:1]
  8    66 ms    65 ms    66 ms  core21.fsn1.hetzner.com [2a01:4f8:0:3::d9]
  9    61 ms    62 ms    61 ms  core11.nbg1.hetzner.com [2a01:4f8:0:3::dd]
 10    62 ms    62 ms    62 ms  ex9k2.rz1.hetzner.de [2a01:4f8:0:3::156]
 11    62 ms    62 ms    63 ms  2a01:4f8:d0a:2001::2

Trace complete.
```

----------


## deniSun

> Ενεργοποίησα μετά από καιρό το ipv6 μιας και παλιότερα είχα μικροπροβλήματα.
> 
> Δεν βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα, μόνο μια ερώτηση. Όπου και αν κάνω traceroute στα πρώτα hops παίρνω time out. Είναι φυσιολογικό;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ναι είναι λογικό.

----------


## matelas

Χθες δεν δούλευε το ipv6. Στο ipv6-test.com εμφάνιζε "Not supported".

Σήμερα δουλεύει κανονικά. Δεν έκανα reboot στο router ούτε άλλαξα κάτι. 

Απλά το αναφέρω για να ξέρουμε και τι γίνεται.

----------


## deniSun

> Χθες δεν δούλευε το ipv6. Στο ipv6-test.com εμφάνιζε "Not supported".
> 
> Σήμερα δουλεύει κανονικά. Δεν έκανα reboot στο router ούτε άλλαξα κάτι. 
> 
> Απλά το αναφέρω για να ξέρουμε και τι γίνεται.


Καλό ήταν να το αναφέρεις εκείνη την ώρα που είχες πρόβλημα ώστε να κάνουμε και οι υπόλοιποι τον έλεγχο.
Προσωπικά εγώ δεν διαπίστωσα κάτι αντίστοιχο.

----------


## matelas

> Καλό ήταν να το αναφέρεις εκείνη την ώρα που είχες πρόβλημα ώστε να κάνουμε και οι υπόλοιποι τον έλεγχο.
> Προσωπικά εγώ δεν διαπίστωσα κάτι αντίστοιχο.


Ναι θα ήταν καλύτερο, αλλά αφού δούλευε το ipv4 και είχα ίντερνετ δεν έδωσα σημασία. Κράτησε μέχρι αργά το βράδυ, δεν ξέρω τι ώρα έφτιαξε. Σήμερα το μεσημέρι είδα πως ήταν εντάξει.

----------


## deniSun

> Ναι θα ήταν καλύτερο, αλλά αφού δούλευε το ipv4 και είχα ίντερνετ δεν έδωσα σημασία. Κράτησε μέχρι αργά το βράδυ, δεν ξέρω τι ώρα έφτιαξε. Σήμερα το μεσημέρι είδα πως ήταν εντάξει.


Και ίσως θα ήταν προτιμότερο να αναφερθεί στο αντίστοιχο θέμα για το ν6 του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Simpleton

Τους έχει ξεχάσει κανείς στο config του;




> IPv6 @ OTE‏ @oteipv6
> 
> αρκετοί dual-stack χρηστες χρησιμοποιουν ακομα τους DNS servers του πιλοτικου #IPv6, οι οποιοι πλεον δεν απαντουν!


https://twitter.com/oteipv6/status/890835561984012288

----------


## deniSun

> Τους έχει ξεχάσει κανείς στο config του;
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/oteipv6/status/890835561984012288


Αφού τους παίρνει από τον dhcpv6 αυτόματα.
Δεν τους περνούσα ποτέ static.

ΥΓ
Έχει 2 εβδομάδες που με έχει ξετινάξει το ν6.
Πολύ μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις.

----------


## emeliss

Έχει άλλος πρόβλημα με το IPv6 στον ΟΤΕ; Σε μένα ενώ παίρνει κανονικά IP, κάποια site είναι προσπελάσιμα και κάποια όχι. Σε κάποια από τα sites του test-ipv6.com μου δείχνει πρόβλημα με το MTU ή με τα type 2 ICMPv6 messages.

----------


## deniSun

> Έχει άλλος πρόβλημα με το IPv6 στον ΟΤΕ; Σε μένα ενώ παίρνει κανονικά IP, κάποια site είναι προσπελάσιμα και κάποια όχι. Σε κάποια από τα sites του test-ipv6.com μου δείχνει πρόβλημα με το MTU ή με τα type 2 ICMPv6 messages.


Μια χαρά παίρνω ν6 διεύθυνση και σε όλα τα τεστ είμαι οκ.
Απλά εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες έχει ξεσκιστεί στις καθυστερήσεις σε πολλές σελίδες.
Μία από αυτές είναι και το adslgr.


```
Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [2a00:c98:2050:a033:1::]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  2a02:587:1837:ΧΧΧΧ::
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    18 ms    17 ms    17 ms  2a02:580:50da:21b::
  4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  5     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  6    56 ms    56 ms    56 ms  2a00:1cb8:1::4a
  7    57 ms    56 ms    56 ms  2a03:2280:36::d
  8     *      262 ms    58 ms  2a03:2280::31:9
  9    66 ms    66 ms    66 ms  2a00:c98::8
 10    56 ms    68 ms    56 ms  2a00:c98::59
 11    55 ms    56 ms    56 ms  2a03:ce40::3
 12     *        *       56 ms  amber.keennotion.gr [2a00:c98:2050:a033:1::]

Trace complete.
```

Με 4άρι δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## emeliss

Σε μένα τελικά ήταν το ρούτερ. Άρχισε να κάνει διάφορα τρελά αλλά με άλλο δουλεύουν όλα μια χαρά.

----------


## deniSun

Σε εμένα συνεχίζει να έχει πρόβλημα η προσπέλαση στο adslgr με ν6.
Το πέρασα στα exception και ησύχασα (προς στιγμή).

----------


## Simpleton

Σε δύο διαφορετικές συνδέσεις στην ανατολική Αττική, και οι δύο με το Speedport, η μια με VoIP, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι δεν υπάρχει συνδεσιμότητα IPv6. Έχουν τις default ρυθμίσεις για το WAN, δηλαδή dual stack, αλλά δεν εμφανίζεται πρόθεμα στο web interface τους, ούτε βέβαια παίρνουν οι συσκευές του τοπικού δικτύου IPv6. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει κάτι άλλο πέρα από την επανεκκίνηση του router.

Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο ο OTE να απενεργοποιεί επιλεκτικά το IPv6 από την πλευρά του;

----------


## deniSun

> Σε δύο διαφορετικές συνδέσεις στην ανατολική Αττική, και οι δύο με το Speedport, η μια με VoIP, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι δεν υπάρχει συνδεσιμότητα IPv6. Έχουν τις default ρυθμίσεις για το WAN, δηλαδή dual stack, αλλά δεν εμφανίζεται πρόθεμα στο web interface τους, ούτε βέβαια παίρνουν οι συσκευές του τοπικού δικτύου IPv6. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει κάτι άλλο πέρα από την επανεκκίνηση του router.
> 
> Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο ο OTE να απενεργοποιεί επιλεκτικά το IPv6 από την πλευρά του;


Δεν νομίζω ότι κάνει κάτι τέτοιο επιλεκτικά όπως λες.
Το πιο πιθανό είναι να σχετίζεται με κάποιο πρόβλημα στο κέντρο.

----------


## Simpleton

Έχει κανείς άλλος πρόβλημα με το IPv6 αυτή τη στιγμή;

----------


## deniSun

> Έχει κανείς άλλος πρόβλημα με το IPv6 αυτή τη στιγμή;


Εγώ...

----------


## Simpleton

Τώρα έφτιαξε πάλι.

Edit: [ Αλλά δεν κράτησε πολύ... ]

----------


## matelas

Τι πρόβλημα είχατε; Όλα καλά εδώ.

----------


## Simpleton

Παίρνω prefix κανονικά, δεν έχω όμως καθόλου συνδεσιμότητα.

----------


## deniSun

Εάν είχες πάρει ν6 την διατηρούσε αλλά δεν συνέχιζε πουθενά.
Αν αποσυνδεόσουν δεν σου έδινε νέα.
Τώρα είναι οκ.

----------


## deniSun

@oteipv6



> το static #IPv6 prefix ειναι κατι που εχουμε υποσχεθει εδω και αρκετο καιρο. Υπομονη...

----------


## dez

- - - Updated - - -




> @oteipv6  το static #IPv6 prefix ειναι κατι που εχουμε υποσχεθει εδω και αρκετο καιρο. Υπομονη...


what is your point?  :Smile: 

υ.γ.: για IPv6-related θεματα, μπορειτε να χρησιμοποιειτε το twitter ή/και το "γνωστο" email address

----------


## deniSun

Congrats to @COSMOTE / @oteipv6 for being in the Top 10 of networks globally in terms of #IPv6 deployment (traffic to/from @Akamai)!

----------


## Tiven

> @oteipv6 " το static #IPv6 prefix ειναι κατι που εχουμε υποσχεθει εδω και αρκετο καιρο. Υπομονη... "


Ποτέ όμως.

----------

